# [Sammelthread] Stalker: Call of Pripyat



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat*



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




*Informationen*​


Erscheinungsdatum:-> 5. November 2009​Genre:-> Ego-Shooter mit Rollenspiel-Elementen​Offizielle Webseite:-> Main - S.T.A.L.K.E.R.​Entwickler:-> GSC Gameworld​Plattformen:-> PC​Preis:-> 26,95 €​Special Edition:-> 35,99 €​USK:-> USK 18​Systemanforderungen:-> Minimale Systemanforderungen:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2,0 Ghz / AMD Athlon XP 2200+
RAM: 512 MiByte
Grafikkarte: 128 MiByte DirectX-8-Grafikkarte mit Nvidia Geforce 5700 oder Ati Radeon 9600
-> Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 / AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
RAM: 2 GiByte
Grafikkarte: 512 MiByte DirectX-9.0c-Grafikkarte mit Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX oder Ati Radeon HD 4850
*

Hintergrund​*


Die Geschichte von Stalker: Call of Pripyat setzt kurz nach dem Ende von Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl ein. Nachdem die ukrainische Regierung vom offenen Pfad ins Innere der Zone um Tschernobyl und der Zerstörung des Hirnschmelzers erfahren hat, wird eine groß angelegte Militär-Operation ins Leben gerufen. Ziel dieser Operation ist es, das Kernkraftwerks-Gelände von Stalkern und Mutanten zu befreien und zurückzuerobern.

Laut Plan sollen luftgestütze Aufklärungseinheiten zuerst alle anomalischen Vorkommnisse auf dem Boden protokollieren, um somit den Soldaten einen sicheren Weg durch diese unsichtbaren Todesfallen zu ermöglichen.

Trotz sorgfältigster Vorbereitungen endet die Mission in einer Katastrohe, in der die meisten der Aufklärungs-Hubschrauber aus ungeklärter Ursache abstürzen und deren Besatzungen ohne jegliche Lebenszeichen verschwinden.
Um die Ursache für dieses klägliche Scheitern zu finden, schickt das ukrainische Sicherheitsministerium ihren besten Agenten ins Feld - Sie. Von nun an liegt das Schicksal der Zone in Ihrer Hand.




*News*​
*NEU* _09.02.2010_: smrtphoneusr aus dem Onlinewelten-Forum hat eine neue MOD veröffentlicht, die unter anderem neue Waffen, Monster und Quests enthält. Außerdem hat er sich dem Gameplay selber angenommen, und es sowie verschiedene Original-Quests überarbeitet. Das ganze hört auf den Namen *S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat*, mehr Infos und Downloadmöglichkeiten findet ihr hier. Vielen Dank an Hermann_overall für den Hinweis.

_14.11.2009_: *Gameswelt* gibt dem Spiel satte 84%, und *Onlinewelten* gibt Call of Pripyat ebenfalls gute 83%. Außerdem wurden einige neue *User-Screenshots* hier im Thread veröffentlicht, einen Teil davon findet ihr - wie gewohnt - weiter unten. Ebenfalls gibt es mittlerweile Gameplay-Videos zuhauf bei *Youtube*, dort einfach mal nach Call of Pripyat suchen. 

Und ganz frisch: Ende des Monats wird es eine *Complete Edition* von Stalker geben, darin enthalten sind alle bisherigen Teile der Serie. Weitere Infos könnt ihr dem Bild entnehmen, bei Amazon kann man die CE schon für 39,99 € vorbestellen.

_06.11.2009:_ *PCGHX-User* haben die ersten eigenen *Screenshots* von Call of Pripyat online gestellt. Einige davon findet ihr weiter unten in der Bilder-Section. Außerdem hat *GameStar* letztendlich ebenfalls seinen Test veröffentlicht und gibt dem Spiel ausgezeichnete 85%.

_04.11.2009_: Die *Special Edition* von Call of Pripyat *verschiebt* sich um 4 Tage auf den 9. November 2009. Grund dafür sind Lieferengpässe seitens des Herstellers der SE.

_26.10.2009_: *PC Games hat Stalker: Call of Pripyat getestet*, und mit guten 80 % bewertet. Damit schließt CoP wieder zum erfolgreichen Ur-Stalker auf, und lässt die eher misslungene erste Forsetzung Clear Sky links liegen. Leider ist der Test nicht sehr ausführlich, so fehlen beispielsweise einige genauere Ausführungen sowie eine Angabe der Spielzeit, dies wird sich aber mit der nächsten PC Games-Ausgabe ändern, wenn nämlich der vollständige Test abgedruckt wird.

_25.10.2009_: Seit einigen Tagen ist der *Inhalt der Collector's Edition* bekannt, darin findet ihr neben dem Hauptspiel eine exklusive Metallbox, ein Stalker-Sturmfeuerzeug, eine große Übersichtskarte der Zielgebiete, zwei hochwertige, gestickte Aufnäher sowie ein Stalker-Bandana. Das alles für 10 € mehr - nicht unbedingt ein Muss, aber doch auf keinen Fall überteuert. Außerdem gibt es mehrere *neue Videos*, 2 davon findet ihr unten.


_7.10.2009_: Servus Leute, hier werde ich euch in der kommenden Zeit über alles, was sich im Zusammenhang mit Stalker: Call of Pripyat ereignet, via Kurz-News informieren. Fangen wir doch gleich mal an: Seit neuestem gibt es auf Amazon.de neben der normalen Version auch eine *Special Edition* zu bestellen. Diese kostet mit 35,99 € knapp 9 € mehr als die Standard-Version, über den zusätzlichen Inhalt ist jedoch noch nichts bekannt. Außerdem gibt es *neue Screenshots*, die die DirectX 10 Version von Call of Pripyat mit der DirectX 11 Version vergleichen. Die Verbesserungen sind am besten auf diesem Bild zu erkennen.




*Media*


Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Screenshots von PCGHX-Usern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Videos:



IGN Video 1

IGN Video 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApS0YAKup_U

HD-Trailer

Download: LQ|HQ





*Weiterführende Links*


Offizielle Stalker: Call of Pripyat Webseite

Oblivion-Lost.de - The worlds first S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Community

Planet-Stalker.de

Stalker: Call of Pripyat bei Amazon kaufen

Stalker: Call of Pripyat (Special Edition) bei Amazon kaufen




*Alle PCGames.de-News zu Call of Pripyat*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat-Test Der dritte Ausflug in die Zone. Diesmal ohne Bugs.
PC Games Vorschau - Stalker: Call of Pripyat
Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Die ersten DirectX-11-Screenshots
Stalker: Call of Pripyat (COP): Neue Systemanforderungen, Nice Price für Vorbesteller und Ingame-Video - Update: Gold in Russland
Stalker: Call of Pripyat - Vertrieb gesichert und neue beeindruckende Screenshots
Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Systemanforderungen - Update 2: Video enthüllt November-Release
Stalker Call of Pripyat möglicherweise schon mit DirectX 11
Stalker-Add-on Call of Pripyat kommt - Stalker 2 mit Cryengine 3?
Stalker: Call of Pripyat - DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 im Vergleich



*Persönliche Meinung vom Autor*​


Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl gehört zu den besten Spielen, die ich in meinem Leben bisher gespielt habe. Ja, die Performance war zu Anfang grottig, ja, es gab einige Balance-Schwächen, und ja, die Wartezeit und das Endprodukt stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander. Trotzdem war die Atmosphäre eine der besten, die ich jemals erlebt habe, und die gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen haben dank der Landschaft und der KI einfach Spaß gemacht.
Bedauerlicherweise konnte ich Stalker: Clear Sky noch nicht spielen, allerdings habe ich gehört, dass es relativ ähnlich zu SoC ist. Abgesehen von den Bugs.
Genau diese Tatsache bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen. Einerseits ist die Zone um Tschernobyl ein absolut einzigartiges Setting, andererseits vermasselt sich GSC regelmäßig die Show, indem sie ein von Bugs verseuchtes Spiel veröffentlichen. Ich hoffe weiterhin darauf, dass sie es irgendwann schaffen, auch diese Hürde zu überschreiten und den Kracher ihres Lebens zu landen. In diesem Sinne freue mich auch auf Call of Pripyat und darauf, wieder in eine Welt voller Mutanten, Anomalien und Artefakten abtauchen zu können.



Gruss, 
Whoosaa



Versionshistory:
18.05.2009, 06:08 - Systemanforderungen ergänzt
23.05.2009, 12:46 - Video beigefügt, 2 Links beigefügt
27.09.2009, 22:51 - Neue Bilder & Videos, Erscheinugnsdatum
30.09.2009, 21:49 - Packshot eingefügt, Erscheinungsdatum
07.10.2009, 22:05 - News-Bereich, schärferen Packshot hinzugefügt, Media, Informationen
25.10.2009, 23:11 - News
26.10.2009, 14:12 - News, Videos
04.11.2009, 23:04 - News
06.11.2009, 18:30 - News, Bilder
14.11.2009, 14:25 - News, Bilder, altes Video rausgenommen
09.02.2010, 16:50 - News


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2009)

Auch meins, zur Sicherheit. 

EDIT:

So, online, freue mich auf eure Kommentare.


----------



## STSLeon (18. Mai 2009)

Schöner Thread! Clear Sky hab ich nie fertig gespielt, nachdem mich die Bugs kurz vor Ende ereilt hatten und die Updates leider meinen Speicherstand gekillt haben, aber dennoch ist die Stalkerreihe atosmphärisch unschlagbar. Was ist an den Gerüchten dran, dass ST3 mit der Cry Engine 2 laufen soll?


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

hi leute apropo stalker,
ich habe hier einen key für das spiel SoC allerdings fehlt mir die cd...war zum maximus formula dabei...gibt es eine ofizielle seite wo man das legal runterladen kann wenn man den key hat?


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2009)

@ STSLeon:

Jop, Stalker 2 wird mit der Cryengine 2 erscheinen. Mehr dazu hier. 

@ DonBes: 

Wohl eher nicht. Hast du denn nicht vielleicht Freunde, die das Spiel auch besitzen? Einfach mal ausleihen und damit installieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Mai 2009)

Da steht Cryengine 3. Woha, Stalker (2) mit der Cryengine 3 - ich kann mir fast nichts geileres vorstellen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Mai 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Da steht Cryengine 3. Woha, Stalker (2) mit der Cryengine 3 - ich kann mir fast nichts geileres vorstellen.



Arg. 
Sorry, Zahlen vertauscht.  Jop, Stalker 2 kommt mit CryEngine 3.


----------



## Conan (27. September 2009)

Bald ist es soweit 
Eins der wichtigsten Spiele des Jahres für mich!
Hat`s schon jemand vorbestellt ?

Warum kommt Stalker 2 in der Cryengine3 ? Die X-Ray Engine ist doch super. Die wollen bestimmt den Konsolenmarkt bedienen.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2009)

Nope, mir ist nur gerade aufgedallen, dass ich den Thread mal wieder aktualisieren könnte.. 

Allerdings würde ich mit Vorbestellungen bei GSC im Moment vorsichtig sein. Lieber am Erscheinungstag zu Media Markt rennen und es kaufen, falls es von den Bugs her halbwegs akzeptabel ist, als vorzubestellen und sich in Grund und Boden zu ärgern.


----------



## Conan (27. September 2009)

Clear Sky war ziemlich verbuggt. Yavorsky meinte dazu, dass die in Clear Sky zu viel Neues einbauen wollten und daher das Bugfest kam. CoP soll einen guten Start bekommen.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (27. September 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Clear Sky war ziemlich verbuggt. Yavorsky meinte dazu, dass die in Clear Sky zu viel Neues einbauen wollten und daher das Bugfest kam. CoP soll einen guten Start bekommen.


 
die wollten prypjat auch schon in clear sky einbauen - das einzige was ich hatte, waren massig scriptfehler und deshalb wird das net gekauft


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

CoP wird erst mal nicht vorbestellt. Durch den Anfangs verbuggten Vorgänger ist man erst einmal vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2009)

CS hat leider viel kaputt gemacht, das Spiel war ja erst nach 4 Patches (dann auch wegen der Spielstände von vorne) spielbar.

Ich weis noch nicht ob ich es vorbestelle, im Moment ist es in UK noch nicht gelistet. Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf das Spiel, vorallem da es mehr in Richtung SoC geht.


----------



## Conan (27. September 2009)

Momentan gibt es für mich kaum Alternativen. Ich stehe nicht so auf Konsolenports. Das HUD ist immer riesengroß, Ego-Perspektive wirkt vergrößert.
Call of Pripyat ist ein PC-Only Game und fühlt sich bestimmt auch so an (wie die Vorgänger).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2009)

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf....

Bei Stalker CS hatte ich das Glück, das mit Questentscheidenen Bug´s verschont wurde....

Habe es 2 mal komplett Durchgespielt und fange es jetzt mit dem 8.??? Patch noch mal an .... so zur Einstimmung...

Falls Call Pripyat auch Bug verseucht sein sollte, bin ich Froh, das ich den Sammelthread dieses mal *nicht* moderiere ....

Vorbestellung ist raus...

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Vorbestellung ist raus...
> 
> Mfg


 
Aha, da setzt jemand nur zu gerne auf Risiko

Ich erkenne die Gefahr frühzeitig und warte erst mal gemütlich ab.


----------



## Sight (28. September 2009)

Schau mal hier -> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat: PC

da kannste dir dein Packshot 'klauen' ^^

Freue mich auch riesig auf das Spiel, die Erwartungen sind dieses mal ziemlich hoch, hoffe werde nicht enttäuscht. 

Naja ALLE GUTEN DINGE SIND *3*!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Aha, da setzt jemand nur zu gerne auf Risiko
> 
> Ich erkenne die Gefahr frühzeitig und warte erst mal gemütlich ab.


 

"Mut zur Lücke...." sagte mein Mathe Lehrer früher immer...

Ohne Risiko ist das Leben doch Langweilig....

Ich hatte CS 2 Tage vor dem Relase....deshalb auch mein Thread zu CS...

Ich hatte aber keine großen Probleme....

Ich denke mal nicht, das die Programmierer den gleichen Fehler wieder machen....ich hoffe aber das diesesmal eine Mehrkernunterstützung dabei ist, damit ich nicht immer CPU Control im Hintergrund haben muss...

Ich bin eben ein FAN der Serie .... und deshalb sehr Leidensfähig....

Mfg


----------



## thysol (28. September 2009)

Werde mir wohl eher Dirt 2 holen statt Call of Pripyat. Wollt mir noch vor Weihnachten ein DX 11 game holen. Wird wohl eher Dirt 2.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. September 2009)

Sight schrieb:


> Schau mal hier -> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat: PC
> 
> da kannste dir dein Packshot 'klauen' ^^
> 
> ...



Joh, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.  
Ich bin mir halt bloß nicht sicher, weil es weder auf PCGames noch auf der offiziellen Stalker-Webseite eine News dazu gab, dass der Packshot veröffentlicht wurde, von daher warte ich mal lieber noch ein bisschen ab. Es war ja zum Beispiel auch bei Modern Warfare 2 so, dass zuerst ein "Vorab-Packshot" veröffentlicht wurde..


----------



## Rizzard (30. September 2009)

Der Release in Deutschland ist der 05.11.09, falls das noch nicht bekannt war


----------



## Conan (30. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Release in Deutschland ist der 05.11.09, falls das noch nicht bekannt war



War angekündigt. Heute ist es nun bestätigt worden (offiziell).


----------



## Conan (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Gameplay Video aus der russischen Version. Man sieht paar coole neue Waffen 
Die Schlaf-Funktion wird per Schieberegler gesteuert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqHAtGk-NLQ&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqHAtGk-NLQ&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Thread oben angepinnt - bitte weiterhin mit Updates versorgen. 

Es wäre noch nett, wenn die News-Meldungen von der Startseite der Vollständigkeit halber aufgelistet werden könnten. Ich habe die Liste schon einmal von neu nach alt geordnet:


Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Die ersten DirectX-11-Screenshots - Stalker: Call of Pripyat, DirectX 11, X-Ray-Engine
Stalker: Call of Pripyat (COP): Neue Systemanforderungen, Nice Price für Vorbesteller und Ingame-Video - Update: Gold in Russland - Stalker: Call of Pripyat, COP, DirectX 11, X-Ray-Engine
Stalker: Call of Pripyat - Vertrieb gesichert und neue beeindruckende Screenshots - Stalker: Call of Pripyat, Screenshots, GSC, X-Ray Engine, Systemanforderungen, Release-Termin
Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Systemanforderungen - Update 2: Video enthüllt November-Release - Stalker Call of Pripyat, GSC, X-Ray Engine, Systemanforderungen, Release-Termin
Stalker Call of Pripyat möglicherweise schon mit DirectX 11 - Stalker, Call of Pripyat, DirectX 11
Stalker-Add-on Call of Pripyat kommt - Stalker 2 mit Cryengine 3? - Stalker Add-on, Call of Pripyat, Stalker 2, Cryengine 3, GSC
Stalker: Call of Pripyat - DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 im Vergleich - Stalker: Call of Pripyat, DirectX 9, DirectX 10, X-Ray-Engine


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

Geil, ich freu mich auch schon tierisch drauf


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2009)

Russische Version mit englisch patch, hab alles auf max eingestellt und hab immer so um die 45FPS 

Die Bilder sind noch mit DX9 und mittleren Details, hatte da 200FPS und mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread oben angepinnt - bitte weiterhin mit Updates versorgen.



Dankeschön, wird auf jeden Fall passieren. 
Newsmeldungen wurden schon angefügt.

@ Boardi05: 

Nice, sieht mir aber stark nach 'ner Alpha-Version aus, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Boardi05:
> 
> Nice, sieht mir aber stark nach 'ner Alpha-Version aus, oder?



Ist durchaus möglich, die DVD di aus Moskau gekommen ist schaut net bsonders original aus, war auch gan leicht zu installieren nzw. war kein normaler installer wie bei den anderen games, nja nun hat das game endlich die einstallungen aus dem grafikmenü übernommen. 1680x1050 4x AA und alles high mit DX10 hab ich 12FPS. Spiele nun mit alles max. in DX9 mit 30FPS


----------



## aimekiller (24. Oktober 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ist durchaus möglich, die DVD di aus Moskau gekommen ist schaut net bsonders original aus, war auch gan leicht zu installieren nzw. war kein normaler installer wie bei den anderen games, nja nun hat das game endlich die einstallungen aus dem grafikmenü übernommen.


Ich kann das SPiel kaum erwarten. Habe gerade ein paar Auktionen in ebay.com gesehen, wo das Spiel mit versand aus Ukraine angeboten wird. Sie akzeptieren aber nur Paypal und haben meinst 0 bwertungen, was schon sehr vedächtigt wirkt. Die SPiele sind auch teurer als 26 EUR. Würde aber trotzdem kaufen, wenn ich sicher wäre, dass ich am ende etwas bekommen werde.

Hat vielleicht jemand shcon Erfahrung damit gemacht und kennt einen vertrauete Verkäufer?


----------



## CiSaR (24. Oktober 2009)

Oh man ich freu mich so auf das Game.
Sag mal weiß einer ob das Sturmfeuerzeug der SE von Zippo ist


----------



## aimekiller (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir schon eine bei Ebay geholt. So einfach ist das.
Stalker Call of Pripyat Russische Version ? MySpace-Blog von Am Ohm: |

Stalker Call of Pripyat (Prypat, Pripjat) Original bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 29.10.09 12:56:33 MEZ)


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2009)

aimekiller schrieb:


> Hab mir schon eine bei Ebay geholt. So einfach ist das.
> Stalker Call of Pripyat Russische Version ? MySpace-Blog von Am Ohm: |
> 
> Stalker Call of Pripyat (Prypat, Pripjat) Original bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 29.10.09 12:56:33 MEZ)



Irgendwie mag ich da an die Legalität nicht ganz glauben.


----------



## thysol (25. Oktober 2009)

Werde mir dass Game wahrscheinlich holen. Die Grafik ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## CiSaR (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo ich werde am Donnerstag auch zu Saturn gehen 

PS: Weiß keiner ob das Sturmfeuerzeug der SE von Zippo ist?

EDIT: Nach einiger Recherche scheint es sich wohl doch um ein Original Zippo zu handeln


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe mein Versender schickt das Game rechtzeitig los.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe doch sehr das ich widerstehen kann, und mir das Game noch nicht gleich vorbestelle.

Will erst einmal abwarten ob es ein bugreicher Start wie zu Clear Sky Zeiten wird. Sollte es so sein, wart ich wohl die ersten 2-3 Patches ab.


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich erwarte das es so ablaeuft


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich erwarte das es so ablaeuft


 
Naja, besser wäre wohl du "befürchtest" es. 

Aber da du es erwartest, hast den anderen wohl eins vorraus, du wirst wohl nicht enttäuscht werden


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Scheint eine halbwegs bugfreie Sache geworden zu sein, aber dem Laptop mute ich das Game hardwaretechnisch nicht zu ... 


> Der dritte Ausflug in die Zone. Diesmal ohne Bugs.





> Erfreulicherweise aber auch keine großen Programmfehler. Man denke nur an das erste Add-on Clear Sky ... Vielleicht war ja bei der Entwicklung dieser zweiten (ohne das Hauptprogramm laufenden) Erweiterung weniger Wodka im Spiel.


_Quelle - PCGames_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## thysol (26. Oktober 2009)

Stalker Clear Sky hatte ja eine gute Grafik. Im pcgames test steht aber dass die Grafik in Pripyat nur maessig ist. Die haben doch wohl kaum die Grafik schlechter als bei Clear Sky gemacht oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Stalker Clear Sky hatte ja eine gute Grafik. Im pcgames test steht aber dass die Grafik in Pripyat nur maessig ist. Die haben doch wohl kaum die Grafik schlechter als bei Clear Sky gemacht oder?



Naja, verglichen mit einem Crysis: Warhead oder einem OF2 wird sie eher mäßig sein. 
Ansonsten sollte sie aber gut sein, und auf keinen Fall schlechter als in SoC.


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> und auf keinen Fall schlechter als in SoC.


Das vielleicht nicht, aber definitiv schlechter als in CS! Dazu reicht ein kurzer Screenvergleich ...

Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, ob DX10.1 noch unterstützt wird. Einsparungen wird es hier und da in dem Game sicher gegeben haben, was die Grafik betrifft.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal n paar Bilder

max. Details, DX10, 4xAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass das die Bilder von der fertigen Release-Version sind.
Muss sich um eine Alpha oder so handeln, denn das da oben würde kein Mensch als ein fertiges Spiel verkaufen - nicht mal GSC. ()


----------



## thysol (26. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass das die Bilder von der fertigen Release-Version sind.
> Muss sich um eine Alpha oder so handeln, denn das da oben würde kein Mensch als ein fertiges Spiel verkaufen - nicht mal GSC. ()



Trotzdem sieht die Grafik auf den screens nicht so schlecht aus wie bei denen von PCgames.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Naja, besser wäre wohl du "befürchtest" es.
> 
> Aber da du es erwartest, hast den anderen wohl eins vorraus, du wirst wohl nicht enttäuscht werden



Eben. Ich habe das Drama bei Stalker SoC and CoP erlebt. Bei SoC ist auch bis heute der versprochene Patch auf Version 1.1 ausgeblieben. Bei beiden konnte man nach ein 3 Patches neu anfangen weil die Spielstaende nicht kompatibel waren und ihr glaubt allen Ernstes das es diesmal besser wird?


----------



## aimekiller (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe bei dem hier bestellt: 
eBay Verkäufer: super-matze89: Bücher

alles wie beschrieben. Starforce funktioniert Multiplayer mit dem Schlüssel auch.
Das Spiel ich gar nicht so Hardwarehungrig. Könnte schon mit GF 6800 GT ohne lags spielen. Grafik natürlich an minimum. Abend werde mich noch einspielen.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Oktober 2009)

aimekiller schrieb:


> Habe bei dem hier bestellt:
> eBay Verkäufer: super-matze89: Bücher
> 
> alles wie beschrieben. Starforce funktioniert Multiplayer mit dem Schlüssel auch.
> Das Spiel ich gar nicht so Hardwarehungrig. Könnte schon mit GF 6800 GT ohne lags spielen. Grafik natürlich an minimum. Abend werde mich noch einspielen.



Könnte die gleiche Version sein die ich hab, die ist auch russisch und hat alle Texte in englisch.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

Laut diversen berichten, sollen die Fehler die bei CS gemacht worden sind ausgebügelt sein...

Und DX10.1 wird auch unterstützt angeblich auch DX11 ???

Ich habe es Vorbestellt....

Ich lass mich überraschen....

Mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (27. Oktober 2009)

Also die Grafik bei dem Spiel ist äußerst Grenzwertig.
Ich sprech aus Erfahrung, weil ich es schon bei betrachten durfte.

Und es ist langweilig, also von mir keine Kaufempfehlung !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also die Grafik bei dem Spiel ist äußerst Grenzwertig.
> Ich sprech aus Erfahrung, weil ich es schon bei betrachten durfte.
> 
> Und es ist langweilig, also von mir keine Kaufempfehlung !


 

Dann must Du mal CS mit DX10.1 spielen....ist schon ein Unterschied zu DX10....

Mal schauen wie die Finale Version aussieht und was meine Hardware dazu sagt....

Hat immerhin schon 85% bei Gamestar bekommen...

Mfg


----------



## aimekiller (27. Oktober 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Könnte die gleiche Version sein die ich hab, die ist auch russisch und hat alle Texte in englisch.



Das sieht schon nach eine Lizension aus. Die DVD ist 100% aus Fabrikherstellung (Bedruckt und umkehrseite weiß nicht blau). Ist auf jeden fall keine alpha. In MP steht Patch 1.6.0. Gerade wird noch 1.6.0.1 geschmiedet. Ich denke zu unserem Relies wird es fertig sein. Und es war alles auf Russisch. Habe dann mit einem Patch ins Englisch übersetzt. Die Übersetzung ist ********, aber ich kenn die Sprache nicht gut genug, damit es mich stört 

Das Spiel ist echt klasse! Es gibt nicht besonders neues, dafür aber keine Lags. Spiele schon insgesamt sein 5 Stunden. keine abstürze. 

System: 
GTX 260, 4gb, AMD 250 x2 3000 Mhz, Windows 7 64x


----------



## aimekiller (27. Oktober 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also die Grafik bei dem Spiel ist äußerst Grenzwertig.
> Ich sprech aus Erfahrung, weil ich es schon bei betrachten durfte.
> 
> Und es ist langweilig, also von mir keine Kaufempfehlung !



Das ist natürlcih ansichtssache, aber kann sicher sagen, wenn ihr vorherige Versionen hättet leiden können, werdet ihr diese lieben. Und für das Geld ist es auf jeden fall zu holen.




Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dann must Du mal CS mit DX10.1 spielen....ist schon ein Unterschied zu DX10....
> 
> Mal schauen wie die Finale Version aussieht und was meine Hardware dazu sagt....
> 
> ...



Wie installiert man denn DX10.1??? 
Und übrigens ohne DX10 ist das spiel schon ein paar stuffen unten. Man sagt es gibt auch ein großes unterschied zwieschen 32bit und 64bit.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2009)

aimekiller schrieb:


> Wie installiert man denn DX10.1???



Wenn ein Spiel DX10.1 benötigt, müsste es eigentlich mit auf der DVD sein. Ansonsten kannst ja mal ein DX Update über Microsoft machen.
Brauchst natürlich auch ne Graka, die DX10.1 unterstützt.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Oktober 2009)

aimekiller schrieb:


> Das sieht schon nach eine Lizension aus. Die DVD ist 100% aus Fabrikherstellung (Bedruckt und umkehrseite weiß nicht blau). Ist auf jeden fall keine alpha. In MP steht Patch 1.6.0. Gerade wird noch 1.6.0.1 geschmiedet. Ich denke zu unserem Relies wird es fertig sein. Und es war alles auf Russisch. Habe dann mit einem Patch ins Englisch übersetzt. Die Übersetzung ist ********, aber ich kenn die Sprache nicht gut genug, damit es mich stört
> 
> Das Spiel ist echt klasse! Es gibt nicht besonders neues, dafür aber keine Lags. Spiele schon insgesamt sein 5 Stunden. keine abstürze.
> 
> ...



Jop ist die gleiche Version, hab auch 1.6.0 und musste dann n Englischpatch hinterherinstallieren. Ich hatte auch noch keine Abstürze, läuft echt sauber.


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2009)

Die DirectX 11 screenshots von PC Games Hardware sehen gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich hole mir dass game so dass meine 5870 was zu tun hat.
Wird die 5870 ausreichen um dass Game in 1920X1080 mit 8xAA und aktivierter DX11 Tesselation fluessig darzustellen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel DX10.1 benötigt, müsste es eigentlich mit auf der DVD sein. Ansonsten kannst ja mal ein DX Update über Microsoft machen.
> Brauchst natürlich auch ne Graka, die DX10.1 unterstützt.




So ist es...

Das Spiel bringt die nötigen Treiber mit bzw. wie bei Stalker CS wurden Sie per Patch nachgereicht...

Brauchst natürlich auch eine ATI Grafikkarte die DX10.1 unterstützt...

Hier mal CS mit DX10.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Die DirectX 11 screenshots von PC Games Hardware sehen gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich hole mir dass game so dass meine 5870 was zu tun hat.
> Wird die 5870 ausreichen um dass Game in 1920X1080 mit 8xAA und aktivierter DX11 Tesselation fluessig darzustellen?




Laut Gamestar sollte das kein Problem sein...Pripyat soll nicht so Hardware Hungrig sein wie CS.....

Mfg


----------



## BlackWolf (28. Oktober 2009)

Werde mir das Spiel auf jedem Fall noch holen.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Rosstaeuscher:

Auf den Bildern sieht die Grafik verdammt gut aus, im Vergleich zu so manchen anderen Bildern. Wo hast'n die her?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Rosstaeuscher:
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht die Grafik verdammt gut aus, im Vergleich zu so manchen anderen Bildern. Wo hast'n die her?


 

Das wir uns nicht Missverstehen ...

Das ist Stalker Clear Sky....mit DX10.1.....Alles auf MAX...

Hatte ich eigentlich auch geschrieben....und Prypiat soll auf jeden Fall genauso gut aussehen....

Natürlich sind die Screens selbst gemacht....

Mfg


----------



## thysol (28. Oktober 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das wir uns nicht Missverstehen ...
> 
> Das ist Stalker Clear Sky....mit DX10.1.....Alles auf MAX...
> 
> ...



Verstehe nicht warum PC Games sagt die Grafik soll nur maessig sein.

Dass Video hier sieht nicht schlecht aus.

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=12943


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Rosstaeuscher: Omfg.. 

Naja, komm, der Beitrag war um halb 2 morgens geschrieben, da kann sowas mal passieren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum PC Games sagt die Grafik soll nur maessig sein.
> 
> Dass Video hier sieht nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> GameStar Video: Stalker: Call of Pripyat - Pripyat-Video




Na ja...

Ich denke mal das hängt davon ab, von welchem Standard man ausgeht...

In der Gamstar schreiben sie, das die Grafik gegenüber den aktuellen Titeln altbacken wirkt, da die alte Engine wie bei CS eingesetzt wird....

Die Landschaft und die Gebäude sind nicht mehr so Abwechslungsreich wie bei CS...

Ich sage mal, lassen wir uns überraschen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Rosstaeuscher: Omfg..
> 
> Naja, komm, der Beitrag war um halb 2 morgens geschrieben, da kann sowas mal passieren.




Ja,ja...

Wir werden alle älter.......

Mfg


----------



## Bu11et (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Grafik immer noch gut. Was anderes würde zu so einem Game nicht passen.


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik immer noch gut. Was anderes würde zu so einem Game nicht passen.



Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik immer noch gut. Was anderes würde zu so einem Game nicht passen.



Jo die Grafik unterstützt enorm das ganze Ambiente und die Atmo deswegen bin ich auch nicht so erfreut das sie für Stalker 2 die Cryengine nehmen wollen.


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jo die Grafik unterstützt enorm das ganze Ambiente und die Atmo deswegen bin ich auch nicht so erfreut das sie für Stalker 2 die Cryengine nehmen wollen.



Die muessen eben was modernes nehmen, sonst wird es irgendwann keiner mehr kaufen.


----------



## Conan (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Previews im Internet sagen wenig Gutes. CoP hat leider auch keine komplette Vertonung der Dialoge. Vorspann in Bildern, statt in einem schönen Rendervideo. So langsam scheint die Stalker Serie zu verkommen. GSC melkt am Erfolg vom ersten Teil.


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich will das jetzt nicht schön reden aber eine Vertonung sämtlicher Dialoge gab es noch nie in Stalker und wenn das gut gemacht ist das mit den Bildern also zum Beispiel wie bei so einer Missionsbesprechung das die Bilder nach und nach auf so einen Haufen fallen der auf nem dreckigen Tisch liegt würde das ja auch zur Story passen.


----------



## riedochs (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Lagerfeuergespräche müssen russisch bleiben


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Die Previews im Internet sagen wenig Gutes. CoP hat leider auch keine komplette Vertonung der Dialoge. Vorspann in Bildern, statt in einem schönen Rendervideo. So langsam scheint die Stalker Serie zu verkommen. GSC melkt am Erfolg vom ersten Teil.



Das mit dem Vorspann kann ich bestätige, es sind 8-10 Bilder und dann issman schon mitten im Spiel.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2009)

Warum nicht Neues wagen? 
In fast allen Spielen wird man mit einem Video zur Handlung hingeführt. Wenn sie das mit den Bildern gut hingekriegt haben, wäre es doch mal ganz schön, was neues zu haben, oder?
Boardi und die anderen, was meint ihr, ist die Einleitung mit den Bildern gut, oder ist es wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum nicht Neues wagen?
> In fast allen Spielen wird man mit einem Video zur Handlung hingeführt. Wenn sie das mit den Bildern gut hingekriegt haben, wäre es doch mal ganz schön, was neues zu haben, oder?
> Boardi und die anderen, was meint ihr, ist die Einleitung mit den Bildern gut, oder ist es wirklich so schlecht?



Mir hats ganz gut gefallen, ist wirklich mal was anderes, auch wenn mein engl. Untertitel net bsonders gut war.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2009)

-doppelt-


----------



## riedochs (30. Oktober 2009)

Doppelposts sind poehse


----------



## Bu11et (1. November 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das nicht shclimm, solange es nicht durchgehend im Spiel vorkommt. Wenn ich mich an NFSU 2erinnere hat die Umsetzung der Story durch Komiks das Spiel negativ beeinträchtigt. Ist im vorgänger besser gelungen.


----------



## 1821984 (2. November 2009)

also ich denke, ich werde mir das game diese woche wohl zulegen. erscheinung war für donnerstag geplannt oder? Mich würde nur interessieren, mit welcher Hardware das Game auskommt. Der letzte teil war ja wie ich finde, schwer Grafiklastig und der Ram-verbrauch war auch nicht schlecht. Weil ich ein Laptop mein eigen nenn ist es für mich schon interessant, mit welcher Hardware es sich zufrieden gibt. Sollte hoffentlich nicht viel schlimmer sein als bei Clear sky.


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2009)

Schlimmer als CS wird es wohl nicht sein, ist immer noch die gleiche Engine.


----------



## CiSaR (3. November 2009)

Es soll wohl schon bei Saturn zu kaufen sein


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

Schon überprüft? ^^


----------



## CiSaR (3. November 2009)

Ne hatte keine Zeit heute, leider


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2009)

So langsam müssts schon zu haben sein, in Italien wurden die Läden schon beliefert, aber die dürfen erst am Freitag verkaufen.


----------



## Carver (4. November 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Es soll wohl schon bei Saturn zu kaufen sein



Nein, leider noch nicht. War heute bei Saturn und bei Media Markt im Alexa in Berlin. Laut deren Aussagen soll es morgen reinkommen...

Hoffentlich auch als Special Edition...


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2009)

Ähm ich glaub nicht wirklich: Planet-Stalker.de - Stalker COP SE verschiebt sich


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2009)

Das ist einfach nur


----------



## tom19722 (5. November 2009)

Habe das Spiel heute gekauft und gleich installiert, aber
das Spiel startet nicht. Keine Fehlermeldung. Im Taskmanager steht bei Prozess xr.engine.exe , dass
das Spiel läuft, aber es geht nicht.

Mein System:

W 7 64 bit
8 gb ArbeitsSpeicher
Soundblaster x-fi
Sapphire 4870 X2 2048 MB
Alle Treiber aktuell.


----------



## o!m (5. November 2009)

Den ersten Teil hatte ich beim Kauf meines Mainboards dazubekommen und da gab es die notwendigen Patches schon um es problemlos durchzuspielen. Habe ich dann auch ein paar mal gemacht; den zweiten Teil fand ich relativ enttäuschend. Nur der rote Wald war ganz schön gruselig, aber mehr auch nicht. Dafür war das Spiel beimir nahezu bugfrei. Den dritten Teil werde ich diese Woche aber trotzdem käuflich erwerben - und ich kann nur hoffen, daß das Spiel bei mir läuft.


----------



## Carver (5. November 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

hat schon jemand den neuen STALKER-Teil und kann vielleicht schon etwas dazu sagen ? Mich würden vor allem der Hardware-Hunger bzw. die Framerate interessieren. ClearSky lief ja alles andere als butterweich...

Grüße

Marky


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. November 2009)

moin habs mir heute gekauft,

Hardware hunger: net vorhanden, das löppt selbst mit 4xAA butterweich.
hab immer um die 40fps, ausser wenns regnet dann nur 25fps.

ingame bugs hab ich noch keine gefunden, aber mein laufwerk wird von securom net erkannt so das ich immer tricksen muss beim start.

macht aber mords laune, fehlt nur nen anständiges textur pack, den die jetzigen sehen aus wie moppelkotze.

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

Hier mal die ersten Screens...

1680x1050 alles max. DX10.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafik sieht etwas Lasch aus....mal schauen, erst einmal in die Zone eintauchen...

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

Hm also die Weitsicht ist ja nicht sehr phänomenal


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hm also die Weitsicht ist ja nicht sehr phänomenal




Das finde ich auch.....der Riegel ist aber auf Anschlag...

Ich denke mal, das haben die alles Runter geschraubt wegen dem Hardwarehunger des Vorgängers...

Obwohl der mit CPU Control bei mir auch mit allen Details auf Anschlag läuft...

Jeden Falls haben wir eine Mehrkernunterstützung....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

Na der Multicore Support wäre dann ja schonmal ein riesen Fortschritt 

Naja da kommt bestimmt sowas wie ein ini Tuning und dann können wir bis zum Nordpol schauen


----------



## Carver (5. November 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin habs mir heute gekauft,
> 
> Hardware hunger: net vorhanden, das löppt selbst mit 4xAA butterweich.
> hab immer um die 40fps, ausser wenns regnet dann nur 25fps.
> ...



Hallo,

40 fps mit 4xAA ? Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an. Kann man AA Ingame anwählen ? Oder muß man es per Treiber forcieren ?

Ich sehe, du hast ne Radeon 4870; dann dürfte meine GTX 260 ja ähnliche Frameraten raushauen... Wäre schön, die STALKER-Spiele sind ja für ihren HArdware-Anspruch bekannt.

Noch keine Bugs bis dato ? Ich glaubs ja fast net. GSC Gameworld hat anscheinend echt dazugelernt... Dann hoff ich mal daß die Special Edition nun endlich am 9. in den Läden eintrudelt. 

Grüße

Marky.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. November 2009)

Carver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 40 fps mit 4xAA ? Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an. Kann man AA Ingame anwählen ? Oder muß man es per Treiber forcieren ?
> 
> ...



jo es gibt ingame AA(max 4fach)
und spielbare fps bekommt man mit so ner mittelklasse karte wie ner gtx 260 oder ner hd4870 echt easy hin.
gut ich muss aber auch zugeben das meine hd4870 auf (fast) hd4890 niveau löppt.
und ich kann mich net zwischehn den ssao modi entscheiden(gibt 3 stück)
das game streamt jetz viel mehr, also schnelle platten pflicht(minimum 120mb/s lesen)

naja weiter die zone unsicher machen

mfg(und gute jagd!^^)

EDIT: lese grade in nem anderen forum das es wohl doch kleinere bugs gibt(vögel fliegen durch texturen, etc) und das es wohl sehr cpu hungrig ist, auf meinem 3,7GHz phenom 2 konnte ich das natürlich net merken.


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

Oh schön also hat man nicht mehr so viele Nachladeruckler wie vorher ja?


----------



## Carver (5. November 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> jo es gibt ingame AA(max 4fach)
> und spielbare fps bekommt man mit so ner mittelklasse karte wie ner gtx 260 oder ner hd4870 echt easy hin.
> gut ich muss aber auch zugeben das meine hd4870 auf (fast) hd4890 niveau löppt.
> und ich kann mich net zwischehn den ssao modi entscheiden(gibt 3 stück)
> ...



Danke !

Dieses SSAO ist ein richtiger Performance-Fresser und wertet meiner Meinung nach die Optik nur geringfügig auf. Bei ClearSky hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht daß zwischen LOW und MEDIUM kaum ein relevanter Unterschied auszumachen ist; erst bei HIGH sieht man den Unterschied. Trotzdem hat dieses SSAO ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Zumindes unter DX10; mit DX 11 soll das ja effizienter berechnet werden, heißt es.

Viel Spaß noch in der Zone, ich warte noch bis nä. Woche.

Grüße

Marky.


----------



## Borealis (5. November 2009)

Hier mal meine Screens, habe die normale Edition auch geradeeben im Laden gekauft, aber schon 2h gespielt.


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2009)

Laut Gameware ist meine Special Edition unterwegs. Hat dort noch jemand eine Bestätigung.


----------



## CiSaR (6. November 2009)

Nein weil ich zurzeit leider nicht genug Geld hab 
Ich bin schon ganz neidisch auf die die es schon spielen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

Meine sollte erst nächste Woche kommen...

Da habe ich sie abbestellt und die normale heute gekauft...

Noch mal Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Carver (6. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Meine sollte erst nächste Woche kommen...
> 
> Da habe ich sie abbestellt und die normale heute gekauft...
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie die anderen Stalker-Teile auch nur daß das Interface etwas modifiziert wurde. Ist ja auch die X-Ray Engine noch in Ver. 1.x.

Stalker 2 dürfte dann grafisch einen deutlichen Satz nach vorne machen. Aber die Grafik wird eh überbewertet, IMO sind Gameplay und ein fehlerfreier Programmcode viel wichtiger.

Grüße

Marky


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

Fehlerfrei bei Stalker?


----------



## Carver (6. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Fehlerfrei bei Stalker?



Na bis jetzt sind noch niemandem irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Bugs aufgefallen, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch. Man weiß ja nie.

Sind wir einfach mal optimistisch daß die Jungs von GSC inzwischen das Programmieren hingekriegt haben.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. November 2009)

moin,

fehlerfrei ist vielleicht auhc übertrieben ausgedrückt, selbst crysis hat immer noch fehler.
meinsecurom bug hat sich als benutzer fehler herausgestellt:
ich hatte das problem das ich immer wenn ich was geändert habe in den settings ich n et mehr starten konnte, es sei den ich öffnete die dvd lade und schloss sie wieder.

lösung:

ich hätte vielleicht nach der installation neustarten sollen^^ gestern mal neugestartet und funzt nun einwandfrei^^.

ingame hatte ich bis jetzt nur einmal das ne waffe im boden feststeckte, einmal drauf geschossen konnte ich sie aus dem boden ziehen.

alles kleinkram bis jetzt

ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das AMD nen bissl druck gemacht hat, da sie als sponsor am anfang aufgeführt werden. die währen wohl net glücklich wenn ihr schönes dx11 game fürn dut ist.

aber zur athmosphäre: wer den ersten teil mochte, wo man noch viel mehr einfach so durch die pampa streifte und die welt entdeckte, wird den teil lieben.
man muss jetzt sogar essen und schlafen um fit zubleiben.
ich habe erst 2-3 kleine missionen gemacht, weil ich so mit kundschaften/entdecken beschäftigt war.

naja die zone ruft

mfg

edit:bei mir unter win 7 hat es kein multithreading, also muss man das gute cpu control rauspacken.
und ich habe grade morgens und mit den ganzen godrays nur noch 22fps(alles max 2xAA)


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. 
Ich war gestern beim Laden meines Vertrauens (Müller ), aber die hatten's net.. -.-
Wahrscheinlich werde ich es die nächsten Tage bestellen. Und sobald die ersten Community-Grafik-Patches draußen sind, wirds auch nochmal doppelt so gut aussehen, da bin ich mir bei der X-Ray-Engine ziemlich sicher.

@ Rosstaeuscher & Borealis: 
Darf ich eure Screens im ersten Post einbinden?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Rosstaeuscher & Borealis:
> Darf ich eure Screens im ersten Post einbinden?


 

Greif zu, bevor sie weg sind....

Mfg


----------



## Aequitas (6. November 2009)

Und hat jemand auser mir seine Special Edition bekommen?
MfG
Dominique


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

Meine ist noch unterwegs


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meine ist noch unterwegs


 

Meine wäre auch erst Dienstag oder Mittwoch nächste Woche gekommen...

Deshalb habe ich Sie kurzfristig abbestellt und die Normale gekauft....habe von SCS die CE Box....

Da ich Di. mit meinem Knie unters Messer muss, hätte ich erst frühestens übernächste Woche das Vergnügen gehabt....

So lange hätte ich das nicht ausgehalten... 

Mfg


----------



## Borealis (6. November 2009)

Kannst meine auch nutzen, nichts dagegen .

Habe ein Neues:


----------



## 1821984 (6. November 2009)

So da ich das spiel jetzt zuhaus habe, habe ich es natürlich gleich mal angetestet.

1. Die Sache, dass der händler nur waffen kauft, die "null" beschädigung haben (also wie neu), die nervt ganz schön. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch!

2. Atmosphäre wirkt bis jetzt sehr gut. Dunkle Nächte usw. 

3. Hardware anforderung ist besser (weniger) als bei clear sky (wie ich finde).
Es ist also auch auf Leistungsschwächeren Rechnern zum laufen zu bringen. Vorteil der alten Engine halt!

4. Fazit nach einer guten Std. spielzeit ist durchweg positiv.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> So da ich das spiel jetzt zuhaus habe, habe ich es natürlich gleich mal angetestet.
> 
> 1. Die Sache, dass der händler nur waffen kauft, die "null" beschädigung haben (also wie neu), die nervt ganz schön. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch!
> 
> ...




Wenn Du dem Händler gefallen tust...wird er freundlicher....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (6. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn Du dem Händler gefallen tust...wird er freundlicher....
> 
> Mfg



Also kann man sich bei denen einschleimen oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also kann man sich bei denen einschleimen oder wie meinst du das?




So ist es...

Er gibt Dir einen Auftrag....Du bringst Ihm noch was mit...

Und schon nimmt er auch beschädigte Waffen....

Das Spiel hängt noch mehr von Deinen Reaktionen auf die anderen Leute ab...

Es gibt auch keine Fraktionen...Praktisch jeder gegen jeden....selbst die Banditen greifen Dich nicht an....

Hilfst Du den Banditen, dann sind die Stalker nicht gleich Deine Feinde und umgekehrt...



Noch mal Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. November 2009)

Habs mir heute geholt, und kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2009)

Ich muss mich jetzt selbst korrigieren...

Der Händler nimmt nur leicht beschädigte Waffen...(Waffe muss noch grün sein...)

Wie ich aber gestern festgestellt habe gibt es eine Möglichkeit, kostengünstig die Ausrüstung reparieren zu lassen...

Der Mechaniker im Schiff braucht nicht nur Werkzeug sondern auch Wodka...

Gebt Im reichlich Wodka, dann wird er gesprächiger und Erheblich billiger.... "Saufkumpane"

Toll finde ich auch, das man auf der Mittleren Etage auf dem Schiff, wo der Händler und der Mechaniker ist, eine Persöhnliche Kiste hat, wo man seine Sachen ablegen kann ohne das Sie geklaut werden.... 
Mfg


----------



## Borealis (7. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt selbst korrigieren...
> 
> Der Händler nimmt nur leicht beschädigte Waffen...(Waffe muss noch grün sein...)
> 
> ...



Wie weit bist du im Spiel? Noch auf der Skadrowsk (Sümpfe)?!

EDIT: paar Screens


----------



## Heroman_overall (7. November 2009)

So nun ist es auch endlich bei mir soweit und ich werde erneut die Zone erforschen wurde auch endlich wieder Zeit dafür


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2009)

Borealis schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du im Spiel? Noch auf der Skadrowsk (Sümpfe)?!
> 
> EDIT: paar Screens




Fast nicht mehr....

Ich will noch ne Chimere jagen, und zu dem einen Hubschrauber hin und habe noch ein Versteck auszuräumen...

Hast Du schon einen Schlüssel für die Truhe mit dem Chemischen Kampfstoff gefunden ???

Es gibt sogar einen "ECHTEN" Vampir....

Mfg


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. November 2009)

moin,

die schlüssel sind alle auf der brücke, ich habe aber die blutsauger mit der eleminator erledigt, kurz und schmerzlos.
hab mir jett auch schon nen exoskelett geleistet, und nen schönes g36.
auch wenn meine ausrüstung gut was an instandsetzung kostet(nach so nem trupp zombies und nen trupp snorks und ner emission= 14000rubel nur fürs exoskelett)
naja ich will jetzt erstmal die söldner aus dem klärwerk plätten.

gute jagd!


----------



## Borealis (7. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Fast nicht mehr....
> 
> Ich will noch ne Chimere jagen, und zu dem einen Hubschrauber hin und habe noch ein Versteck auszuräumen...
> 
> ...



Ne, den Schlüssel nicht ... bin nur zu dem LKW auf der Brücke hingegangen ... öffnen konnte ich es nicht. Bin selbst eigentlich schon mit Jupiter fertig. Demnächst gehts nach Pripyat.


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Leute ich habe ein etwas seltsames Problem: Ab und zu oder wenn im Hintergrund ein Benachrichtigung kommt z.B. die FF Benachrichtigung das der Download fertig ist, dann geht das Spiel aus dem Vollbild. Dann hilft nur noch neu starten. Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Whoosaa (7. November 2009)

Gibt's im Optionenmenü einen Punkt "Vollbild"?
Dann könntest dus darüber wieder anschalten bzw. erst aus und dann an machen. Ansonsten einfach zu 'nem anderen Zeitpunkt downloaden. 

EDIT:

Oder probier das: Wenns klein gemacht wurde, geh in den Task-Manager, wähle die Anwendung aus, rechts-klick und "Maximieren" anwählen.


----------



## riedochs (7. November 2009)

Danke dir. Hat funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich gleich ein weiteres Problem: Ich habe bei dem Überfall auf das Schiff mit den Stalkern mitgemacht, nur wenn ich danach zum Boss laufe der oben im Schiff ist, dann kann ich nicht mit dem reden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Danke dir. Hat funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich gleich ein weiteres Problem: Ich habe bei dem Überfall auf das Schiff mit den Stalkern mitgemacht, nur wenn ich danach zum Boss laufe der oben im Schiff ist, dann kann ich nicht mit dem reden.




Wenn der Gelb ist, stecke mal die Waffe ein....

Hast Du die Stalker mit überfallen ??? (Feigling...ich habe den geholfen...Auftrag vom Barmann)

Wenn ja gehe zurück zum Schiff....dort ist der Boss...

Mfg


----------



## Borealis (8. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn der Gelb ist, stecke mal die Waffe ein....
> 
> Hast Du die Stalker mit überfallen ??? (Feigling...ich habe den geholfen...Auftrag vom Barmann)
> 
> ...



Habe auch den Banditen geholfen, mich haben die AKs von den Stalkern einfach magisch angezogen . Ich selbst bin schon in Pripyat, hier paar Screens:


----------



## riedochs (8. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn der Gelb ist, stecke mal die Waffe ein....
> 
> Hast Du die Stalker mit überfallen ??? (Feigling...ich habe den geholfen...Auftrag vom Barmann)
> 
> ...



Ich habe vorher dem Barmann bescheid gesagt


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (8. November 2009)

endlich is es da ...


----------



## Wicke75de (8. November 2009)

Hallo, also ich hab mich ja auch gefreut auf game, aber leider startet es bei mir einfach nicht. D.h. einmal hatte ich es schon am laufen, aber jetzt nix mehr. Hat den Anschein, als ob das DVD-Laufwerk überhaupt nicht anläuft. Die xrengine.exe läuft als Prozess, aber das wars auch schon. Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. November 2009)

ja hab ich auch manchmal,

ist securom,

dauerhafte lösung gibts net einfach cd lade auf, exe starten-
dann heult securom los, cd lade schliesen, und sobald die zu ist auf wiederholen klicken.

manchmal läuft es auch nach einem kaltstart problemlos

wir müssen da wohl oder übel auf nen securom update warten.


mfg


----------



## Wicke75de (8. November 2009)

Hmm, ok ich habs anders rausbekommen. Anscheinend hat das Game Probleme mit Fraps. Wenn ich Fraps laufen habe, startet es nicht. mach ich es vorher aus, dann geht es. Werd mal testet, ob es geht, wenn Fraps nach dem Spielstart gestartet wird.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. November 2009)

moin,

also bei mir startets mit fraps und nen haufen anderer tools problemlos, ausser das securom heult.
wahrrscheinlich kann securom nicht zwischen fraps und alcohol unterscheiden^^

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit, das Game anzuspielen, ist es einigermassen bugfrei geworden ? 


Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (8. November 2009)

Ich spiele seit mehreren Std. und hatte bisher keine Bugs gefunden und denk da kommen auch keine mehr das spiel haben Sie jetzt mal echt gut hinbekommen


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. November 2009)

Hi

Hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab ganz am anfang die 2 Hubschrauber untersucht nur den letzten auf dem plateau noch nicht. Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich da hochkommen soll? bin schon den ganzen Wall entlang gerannt .. ich find nichts wie oder wo ich dahoch kommen soll.

Kann mir da jemand vll einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Heroman_overall (8. November 2009)

Dort wo das Schiff ist was du am Anfang des Spiels erreichst ist in der nähe ein abgebrannter Bauernhof kann man auf der Karte suchen. Dort musst du hoch und dann durch die Feueranomalien durch und dann herunterspringen und schubs bist du auf dem Berg wo der Hubschrauber ist musst nur noch hinlaufen


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. November 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit mehreren Std. und hatte bisher keine Bugs gefunden und denk da kommen auch keine mehr das spiel haben Sie jetzt mal echt gut hinbekommen


 

Echt Klasse !


Obwohl, Clear Sky war ja auch nicht soo verbuggt, hatte eigentlich nie grössere Probleme damit, nur bei ein zwei Nebenmissionen war das Timing etwas zu übertrieben kurz, und einige Artefakte waren, ohne dabei den Löffel abzugeben sehr schwer zu erreichen.  



Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab ganz am anfang die 2 Hubschrauber untersucht nur den letzten auf dem plateau noch nicht. Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich da hochkommen soll? bin schon den ganzen Wall entlang gerannt .. ich find nichts wie oder wo ich dahoch kommen soll.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand vll einen Tipp geben?




Du bekommst den Tipp im Schiff....mit den Leuten sprechen...außerdem kannst Du Informationen beim Waffenhändler kaufen....auch der Barmann hat nützliche Tipps...

Du musst jemanden Suchen (Name ist mir entfallen) der führt Dich dorthin.

Mfg


----------



## Borealis (8. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du bekommst den Tipp im Schiff....mit den Leuten sprechen...außerdem kannst Du Informationen beim Waffenhändler kaufen....auch der Barmann hat nützliche Tipps...
> 
> Du musst jemanden Suchen (Name ist mir entfallen) der führt Dich dorthin.
> 
> Mfg



Noah heißt er glaube ich, so ein Verrückter, lebt in einem Schiffswrack.


----------



## Heroman_overall (9. November 2009)

Kann mir zufällig jemand verraten wo man Werkzeug findet im 2ten Levelabschnitt des spiels wo auch die Jupiteranlage ist. Bin da jetzt schon mehrere Std aber gefunden hab ich noch nix.


----------



## Sixxer (9. November 2009)

Du musst in eine Anomalie springen damit du auf das Plateau kommst. Welche, solltest du natürlich allein erkunden. Und, einfach durch das Game rennen ist eh Kacke.


----------



## Sixxer (9. November 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die Sache, dass der händler nur waffen kauft, die "null" beschädigung haben (also wie neu), die nervt ganz schön. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch!


Nee ändert sich nicht. Aber: Zum Tuningmann gehen, Game zwischenspeichern, eine Knarre reparieren lassen- Geldsumme merken. Ab zum Händler und verhökern. Bekommst du zu wenig Scheine- zwischengespeicherten Spielstand laden. Geht aber nicht bei allen Wummen. Und Waffen die erst "2 Striche der Abnutzung" haben kauft der Händler auch.


----------



## Borealis (9. November 2009)

Stalker CoP durch, geiles Gefühl ... denke aber nicht dass ich es noch einmal spielen werde. Vllt in einem Jahr dann hoffentlich mit DX11.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. November 2009)

Borealis schrieb:


> Stalker CoP durch, geiles Gefühl ... denke aber nicht dass ich es noch einmal spielen werde. Vllt in einem Jahr dann hoffentlich mit DX11.


schon durch ... wie lange hast denn gezockt ? und hast du alle missionen durch '?


----------



## Heroman_overall (9. November 2009)

Der wird nur die Grundstory gespielt haben aber sicher nicht alle Nebenquest. Ich Spiel das Spiel langsam und ruhig an. Erkunde soviel es geht denn dafür wurde es ja auch gemacht


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. November 2009)

dito Heroman_overall


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2009)

Dann kann ich mich jezt endlich anschließen. Die SP ist heut erst gekommen. Kanns kaum erwarten .


----------



## riedochs (9. November 2009)

Ich habe es heute endlich aus dem Anfangsgebiet geschafft. Die Suche nach Artefakten und Verstecken dauert eben.


----------



## Borealis (9. November 2009)

Ich habe alle Nebenquests gemacht. Nur eine Questreihe nicht, mit den Ex-Monolithen in Jupiter ... ging nicht weil ich einen bestimmten PDA einem Händler auf der Swarowsk für Kohle abgegeben habe. Habe rund 8-9 Stunden gebraucht. Ist im Endeffekt ja auch nur ein Addon.


----------



## riedochs (9. November 2009)

Einen der 2 Soeldner PDAs aus der Klaeranlage ?


----------



## SibirienFux (10. November 2009)

Kann mir vieleicht die glücklichen besitzer der Spezial Edition bestatigen,

das es beim sturmfeuerzeug um Original Zippo feuerzeug handelt?


----------



## Bu11et (10. November 2009)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Kann mir vieleicht die glücklichen besitzer der Spezial Edition bestatigen,
> 
> das es beim sturmfeuerzeug um Original Zippo feuerzeug handelt?



Negativ. Man muss kein Genie sein, um das zu wissen. Originale von Zippo kosten bereits soviel, wie das ganze Game.

Hat jemand die Zugangskarte gefunden, die man benötigt, um die Tresortür zu öfnen bei Stingray 2 (da wo der Elektropoltergeist ist, Eisenwand Anormalie). In der Ecke kann man in ein kleines Gebäude reingehen, wo eine Treppe in den Keller führt.


----------



## Betschi (10. November 2009)

Hey Leute hab eine Frage:

Wenn ich das Spiel starten will und ein neues Game beginnen möchte, höre ich den Sound, kriege jedoch kein Bild zu Stande --> Bildschirm schwarz. Kennt jemand eine Antwort? Win 7 x64

Mfg

Betschi


----------



## Borealis (10. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Negativ. Man muss kein Genie sein, um das zu wissen. Originale von Zippo kosten bereits soviel, wie das ganze Game.
> 
> Hat jemand die Zugangskarte gefunden, die man benötigt, um die Tresortür zu öfnen bei Stingray 2 (da wo der Elektropoltergeist ist, Eisenwand Anormalie). In der Ecke kann man in ein kleines Gebäude reingehen, wo eine Treppe in den Keller führt.



Später kommst du da rein, musst nur weiterspielen, nur die Ruhe)))


----------



## Galakt0r (11. November 2009)

hey,
wie kann ich beim ducken noch tiefer gehen?
bei den tipps steht "Strg" und "..." drücken, aber ich kann die Taste unter Optionen gar nicht konfigurieren. gibt es einen bind befehl mit dem ich das einstellen kann?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. November 2009)

> wie kann ich beim ducken noch tiefer gehen?


Strg und Shift (über Strg) gedrückt halten.

Topic:

Habs vorhin durchgespielt. War echt klasse! Hat mega Spass gemacht. Will mehr! 

Freu mich auf Stalker 2!!!!!!


----------



## Borealis (11. November 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Strg und Shift (über Strg) gedrückt halten.
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...



Wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. November 2009)

Gute Frage. Relativ lange, weil ich viele Nebenquests gemacht und die Welt erkundet hab. Über 20 Spielstunden hab ich bestimmt gebraucht.


----------



## tRauma (11. November 2009)

Welche Artefakte sollte man behalten/nutzen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. November 2009)

Also ich hab alle Artefakte vertickt. Die bringen wirklich gut Geld beim Händler. Für eins hab ich mal 18000 Rubel bekommen. Für 60000 Rubel kann man sich bei ich glaub Nimbl (hockt im ersten Schiff, 2 OG) n Exoskelett kaufen (diese Superrüstung). Artefakte braucht man nicht.


----------



## o!m (11. November 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Artefakte braucht man nicht.



Da spricht der Käsekenner! 

Die Artefakte machen durchaus mehr Sinn als sie nur zu verscherbeln... Welche man behalten soll und welche nicht bleibt naturlich jedem selbst überlassen, ich habe jedenfalls gerne ein +6 gegen Feuer am Gürtel hängen, wenn ich grad durch eine Feueranomalie spaziere. Oder das Artefakt, welches die Ausdauer beim sprinten erhöht...  Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. November 2009)

So hab hier mal ein paar Verstecke wo man Werkzeug finden kann für die, die zu faul zum selber suchen sind


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2009)

Hast du aber schön aus dem russischen Forum kopiert.


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. November 2009)

Ja wieso nicht hab auch lange nach sowas geschaut und bevor noch andere diese Frage stellen können sie es gleich hier nachsehen. So oder so kommt das gleiche dabei heraus


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. November 2009)

Hab grad einen Tunner gefunden und mal durchkemmt sowie den ganzen Mutanten das Fürchten gelehrt und da fallen in einer Halle immer wieder diese Lichtkugelblitze von der Decke herunter und verschwinden und das ganze geht so weiter. Kann man da etwas bestimmtes machen und dient dies nur so zur Show. Sieht auf jedenfall klasse aus


----------



## tRauma (12. November 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> Oder das Artefakt, welches die Ausdauer beim sprinten erhöht...  Nur so als Beispiel.


Das hab ich bei CS auch gerne benutzt. Praktisch wenn man länger rennen kann. Wie heißt das Artefakt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2009)

> Da spricht der Käsekenner!
> 
> Die Artefakte machen durchaus mehr Sinn als sie nur zu verscherbeln... Welche man behalten soll und welche nicht bleibt naturlich jedem selbst überlassen, ich habe jedenfalls gerne ein +6 gegen Feuer am Gürtel hängen, wenn ich grad durch eine Feueranomalie spaziere. Oder das Artefakt, welches die Ausdauer beim sprinten erhöht... Nur so als Beispiel.


Ich spaziere gar nicht erst durch Feueranomalien (wozu gibts Schrauben?) und mit dem Exoskelett (beste Rüstung, die man auch relativ früh im Spiel bekommen kann) nützt höhere Ausdauer sowieso nichts, weil sprinten in der Rüstung eh nicht möglich ist. Abgesehen davon kann man seine Rüstung modifizieren lassen, was den Schutz gegen Chemie, Feuer etc. auch erhöht. Ich hab Call of Pripyat problemlos ganz ohne Artefakte am Gürtel durchgespielt und viele Nebenquests gemacht, was zeigt, dass man Artefakte nicht braucht. 

Ist aber auch egal. Kann ja jeder spielen wie er will. Gibt viele Wege sich in der Zone vor Gefahren zu schützen und keiner ist richtiger als der andere. Artefakte kann man tragen, muss man aber nicht. Wenn du glaubst, dass ich die "Überlebensstrategien" anderer Spieler madig reden wollte hast du mich falsch verstanden.


----------



## o!m (12. November 2009)

Schnickschnack! Das Exoskelett kannst Du zum Sprinten aufrüsten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2009)

Ok, hab mal geguckt. In dem Punkt hast du Recht (Servomotorenverstärker). Bei Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl ist die Nutzung dieses Artefakts wirklich Gold wert, da es kein Reisesystem gibt. Aber bei Call of Pripyat gibts n ausgezeichnetes Reisesystem, was dieses Artefakt verzichtbar macht. Ich habs zumindest nicht vermisst. Dennoch geb ich dir Recht: Es macht durchaus mehr Sinn ein solches Artefakt zu behalten als es zu verscherbeln (aber auch nur weil man aufrüsten kann). Also dieses Artefakt lohnt sich.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2009)

Ich habe eigentlich nur das Problem das ich chronischen Munitionsmangel für mein Vintar BC und SVDm 2 habe. Vorallem letzteres ist eigentlich meine Lieblingswaffe.


----------



## Borealis (12. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nur das Problem das ich chronischen Munitionsmangel für mein Vintar BC und SVDm 2 habe. Vorallem letzteres ist eigentlich meine Lieblingswaffe.



Gibts keine Munition bei den Händlern?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. November 2009)

moin,

doch aber nur wenn du schon mal reich warst gibts pro tag ca 20-40schuss dragunov muni, und richtig viel muni im kaliber 9x39 gibts erst mit nem erfolg zusammne wo die anderen stalker einen jeden tag 150schuss in die kiste packen

aber in prybjat gibts gott sei dank kostenlose muni(aber man hat da eh andere sorgen)! freut euch drauf^^.

mfg


----------



## Altair94 (12. November 2009)

Braucht man um CoP zu spielen, SoC oder Clear Sky??


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. November 2009)

nein .


----------



## Santury (12. November 2009)

Hi @ all,

habe STALKER installiert und jetzt kommts...es lässt sich nicht mehr starten...warum ??? Habe schon neustart gemacht, als Admin versucht zu starten !?!?!? What the hell ???

HELP !


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. November 2009)

Santury schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> habe STALKER installiert und jetzt kommts...es lässt sich nicht mehr starten...warum ??? Habe schon neustart gemacht, als Admin versucht zu starten !?!?!? What the hell ???
> 
> HELP !



manchmal zickt securom, amch mal lade auf und schaue was passiert.
wenn er dann meckert cd lade schließen und auf wiederholen klicken.

mfg


----------



## Bu11et (13. November 2009)

Moing, hab jezt soweit die erste Map fertig und ist nur noch der Quest mit Sultan übrig (ka ob ich dne machen soll). Wenn ich bei der Skadowsk denTypen ansprechen will (mit dem man die Chimära jagen sollte), wird mein Bildschirm schwarz und es passiert nichts mehr. Hat das jemand auch? Und was passiert, wenn man mit ihm die Chimära erledigt? Bei mir ist das leider fehlgeschlagen, weil da vor uns 3 Banditen aufgetaucht sind und den Mutanten vor uns erledigt haben (Spielstand neu laden hat nichts gebracht).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hab grad einen Tunner gefunden und mal durchkemmt sowie den ganzen Mutanten das Fürchten gelehrt und da fallen in einer Halle immer wieder diese Lichtkugelblitze von der Decke herunter und verschwinden und das ganze geht so weiter. Kann man da etwas bestimmtes machen und dient dies nur so zur Show. Sieht auf jedenfall klasse aus




Soll ich es verraten....oder lieber nicht....

Du bist an einer echt coolen Stelle....

Lauf mal immer durch die Lichtblitze....sind irgendwann 3 Vorhänge .... nur Geduld...und immer gerade aus in den Raum.....

Das ist die Belohnung



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg


----------



## nairolf92 (13. November 2009)

Hab ein Problem bei einem Auftrag und zwar:
Ich soll den Grund für den Absturz des Hubschraubers in Zaton (der der in diesem Sumpf gelandet ist) finden. Ich denke das sind i-welche Dokumente, aber ich finde sie nicht. Wo sind sie? Kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. November 2009)

Und ich dödel bin da nur 2x langgelaufen und habs dann aufgegeben sowas aber auch. Sag mal wo hast du denn die Waffe her die kenn ich noch gar nicht und hab nich noch nirgends gesehen


----------



## nairolf92 (14. November 2009)

Die hab ich letztens auch gesehen. Ist ne Shotgun soweit ich mich errinnern kann. Die bekommt man in einem Gebäude bei der Absturzstelle 5. Beim Eingang musst du dich links halten und dann in eins der Gebäude gehen. Dort findest du ein Dokument (oben) und in dem umgeschmissenen Schreibtisch die Waffe + Muni.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. November 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Und ich dödel bin da nur 2x langgelaufen und habs dann aufgegeben sowas aber auch. Sag mal wo hast du denn die Waffe her die kenn ich noch gar nicht und hab nich noch nirgends gesehen




Ist eine Power Shootgun mit Zielfernrohr und 12 Schuss !!!

Findest Du im Jupiter Gebäude.....liegt in einem umgestürzten Schreibtisch....dann aber Vorsicht, wenn Du sie gefunden hast...Du wirst gleich angegriffen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. November 2009)

Noch einmal Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. November 2009)

Ja klasse find gut wenn andere User immer Sachen finden die man selber nicht findet da bekommt man echt den drang sich gleich auf die Suche nach den Sachen zu machen und man glaub wenn ich das übersehen hab was dann noch alles. Thx


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. November 2009)

Was mir da grad noch einfällt befindet sich die Waffe dort wo man die Dokumente finden und dort gleich angegriffen wird oder an einer anderen Stelle im Gebäute


----------



## PS-Lova (14. November 2009)

hallo,

hab mir gestern auch stalker gekauft. systemvorrausetzungen sind alle erfüllt. Grafikkarte habe ich die ATI HD 4870 von Sapphire mit 1024mb. 
Das Spiel läuft flüssig, bloß kommt es immer wieder zu horizontalen streifen die ganze zeit, also bei schnellen hin und herbewegungen und das stört schon ein wenig.

Könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegen könnte?

viele grüße


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2009)

PS-Lova schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab mir gestern auch stalker gekauft. systemvorrausetzungen sind alle erfüllt. Grafikkarte habe ich die ATI HD 4870 von Sapphire mit 1024mb.
> Das Spiel läuft flüssig, bloß kommt es immer wieder zu horizontalen streifen die ganze zeit, also bei schnellen hin und herbewegungen und das stört schon ein wenig.
> ...



Hast du V-Sync an? Probiers mit und ohne.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. November 2009)

habs hin und wieder bei der gtx 280 auch .... komisch


----------



## nairolf92 (14. November 2009)

Bin grad in Jupiter und bräuchte mal nen guten Anzug. Ich will aber kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Gibts da irgendwo einen Auftrag, wo man einen Anzug als Belohnung bekommt?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. November 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Was mir da grad noch einfällt befindet sich die Waffe dort wo man die Dokumente finden und dort gleich angegriffen wird oder an einer anderen Stelle im Gebäute



Genau dort wo man Dokumente findet...Es sind glaub ich, in den beiden Hauptgebäuden, die mit der Brücke verbunden sind 4 Dokumente zu finden...und auch die Waffe...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> Bin grad in Jupiter und bräuchte mal nen guten Anzug. Ich will aber kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Gibts da irgendwo einen Auftrag, wo man einen Anzug als Belohnung bekommt?



Warum willst Du keine Geld dafür ausgeben ??? Es gibt dort so viele Artefakte und Aufträge....Geld verdient man im Schlaf...

Ich bin gerade nach Prypiat gekommen....habe 2 Top Anzüge, Voll ausgerüstete Waffen und noch welche in Reserve Muni ohne Ende und 132.000 auf dem Konto... und noch 4 Artefakte in der Truhe liegen...

Mfg


----------



## nairolf92 (14. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Warum willst Du keine Geld dafür ausgeben ??? Es gibt dort so viele Artefakte und Aufträge....Geld verdient man im Schlaf...
> 
> Ich bin gerade nach Prypiat gekommen....habe 2 Top Anzüge, Voll ausgerüstete Waffen und noch welche in Reserve Muni ohne Ende und 132.000 auf dem Konto... und noch 4 Artefakte in der Truhe liegen...
> 
> Mfg


1.Woher bekommt man denn noch Aufträge? Hab jetzt alle in der Janow Station und im Schiff gemacht (außer Magpie gefunden und Sultans Quest). Hab jetzt 50000, 2 voll aufgerüstete Waffen (außer die Upgrades, die man nur mit dem 3. Werkzeug machen kann), genug Muni, paar Artefakte. Aber wie soll ich jetzt noch Geld verdienen? 
Welche Anzüge hast du denn?

2.Wo finde ich Magpie?

3.Wo finde ich die beiden Stalker (Joker und ...(name entfallen^^))?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> 1.Woher bekommt man denn noch Aufträge? Hab jetzt alle in der Janow Station und im Schiff gemacht (außer Magpie gefunden und Sultans Quest). Hab jetzt 50000, 2 voll aufgerüstete Waffen (außer die Upgrades, die man nur mit dem 3. Werkzeug machen kann), genug Muni, paar Artefakte. Aber wie soll ich jetzt noch Geld verdienen?
> Welche Anzüge hast du denn?
> 
> 2.Wo finde ich Magpie?
> ...




Gut ...

Warst Du bei den Wissenschaftlern ???

Den Zugang bei der Radaranlage zur Waffenkammer gefunden ??? .... Panzerfaust....

Frage mal die vielen Stalker...die geben auch lukrative Aufträge...

Hast Du die Blutsauger vergiftet ???

Mal ein paar Tipps...



Das meiste Geld für Artefakte zahlt der Wirt im Sumpf...
Das meiste Geld für Ausrüstung der Händler beim Jupiter...
Die günstigste Aufrüstung Deiner Waffen bekommst Du beim "Immer Nüchternen" Techniker im Sumpf...Wodka bereit halten....
Die Anomalien kannst Du auch mehrfach durchsuchen...findest immer neue Artefakte....
Bei den Soldaten im Prypiat bekommst Du einen Bullat Kampfanzug...
Alles an Waffen einsammeln denen vom Zustand max 2 Punkte fehlen, die kannst Du verkaufen...
Mfg


----------



## nairolf92 (15. November 2009)

Ja, alles schon gemacht. Bis auf die Sache mit den Wissenschaftlern. Werd es dann jetzt erst mal beim Artefaktsammeln belassen.
Weiß jmd wo ich Magpie, Joker und den 3. (Name fängt mit B an) finde?


----------



## PS-Lova (15. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hast du V-Sync an? Probiers mit und ohne.


 
danke hat funktioniert. hab es auf "immer an" eingestellt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> Ja, alles schon gemacht. Bis auf die Sache mit den Wissenschaftlern. Werd es dann jetzt erst mal beim Artefaktsammeln belassen.
> Weiß jmd wo ich Magpie, Joker und den 3. (Name fängt mit B an) finde?




Joker habe ich selber noch nicht gefunden....

ABER warst Du mal bei den Kränen im Gebäude ???

Gehe dort mal rein...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2009)

Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## o!m (15. November 2009)

Hat schon einer irgendwie irgendwo eine der "einzigartigen Waffen" ergattern können? Ich habe bisher leider keine gefunden...


----------



## nairolf92 (15. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Joker habe ich selber noch nicht gefunden....
> 
> ABER warst Du mal bei den Kränen im Gebäude ???
> 
> ...


achtung spoiler!!
Ja, das ist doch da, wo sich der Arzt erschießt, weil er eine "Blutsucht" hat.
Aber da ist weder Magpie noch die anderen..


----------



## Radagis (16. November 2009)

Hat sich zu den Vorgänger viel verbessert und funktioniert es jetzt
besser mit den Gebieten einnehmen?


----------



## nairolf92 (16. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Joker habe ich selber noch nicht gefunden....
> 
> ABER warst Du mal bei den Kränen im Gebäude ???
> 
> ...


So hab jetzt die 3 gefunden.
Wenn du wissen willst wo Joker liegt, einfach folgendes markieren:
Geh zur Pienienreichen Anomalie. Guck Richtung Süden (auf deinem PDA). Dort sollte etwas glitzern. Das ist der PDA von Joker und daneben sein Skelett.


----------



## Sixxer (16. November 2009)

Beim Umspannwerk Nähe der Janowstation ist neben den Toiletten ein Gullideckel. Unter dem Deckel sitzt einer. Warscheinlich im Schacht. Der Deckel lässt sich nicht öffnen. Betrete ich ihn aber werde ich in die Höhe katapultiert. Wie komme ich da runter? Ach ja Das Gaussgewehr gibts in Pripyat.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. November 2009)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Beim Umspannwerk Nähe der Janowstation ist neben den Toiletten ein Gullideckel. Unter dem Deckel sitzt einer. Warscheinlich im Schacht. Der Deckel lässt sich nicht öffnen. Betrete ich ihn aber werde ich in die Höhe katapultiert. Wie komme ich da runter? Ach ja Das Gaussgewehr gibts in Pripyat.



Der Gullydeckel gehört zu einer Quest....kommst Du später rein....


Mfg


----------



## strelok (16. November 2009)

Ich finde nur blöd, das die Cpu-Auslastung noch immer auf 1 Kern wie bei CS ist und auch wenn man dur CPU-Controll die Auslastung wie bei mir auf alle 4 Kerne verteilt, bekommt man zwar mehr fps und eine besser performance - aber es gibt noch immer diese ständigen ruckler wie z.b. wenn man läuft und einem die Puste ausgeht ruckelt es in diesem moment leicht, wenn man in einem Kampt den Gegner getötet hat, ruckelt es auch oft genau dann wenn er stribt usw. 

Graka-mässig läuft es auf Ati-Graka´s besser als auch bei Nvidia-Graka (wird auch beim Start des Games Werbung für Ati und leider auch AMD cpu´s gemacht). 
V-sync funtioniert auch wie bei CS immer noch nicht (vllt. nur Nvidia-Grakas) und man muss es halt wieder in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung aktivieren.


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2009)

Weiß jemand, was ich noch machen soll, damit die Monolithentruppe nach Janow kann? Hab den PDA schon an den Wächteranführer weitergegeben und der Vertraut mir immer noch nicht .


----------



## strelok (16. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was ich noch machen soll, damit die Monolithentruppe nach Janow kann? Hab den PDA schon an den Wächteranführer weitergegeben und der Vertraut mir immer noch nicht .




Nein ich weis es nicht, aber ich kann dir nur sagen -  Kill sie einfach, dann hast du wieder mal ein Problem weniger.

Ich finde auch gut, das der Blutsauger jetzt auch wirklich an dir Blut saugt und solche sachen wie z.b das Artefakt aus der Oase und die Nebenquests machen auch richtig lust auf mehr.


----------



## Fleetcommander (17. November 2009)

Habe genau 3 Fragen:

1. Wo findet man Kalibrierungswerkzeug?
2. Wo befindet sich die Oase?
3. Wie misst man die Anomalie (?) beim Kühlturm. Diese befindet sich in einer Höhe, die man nicht erreichen kann. 
(Es sei denn mein Major lernt fliegen )

Thanx


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2009)

Fleetcommander schrieb:


> Habe genau 3 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wo findet man Kalibrierungswerkzeug?
> 2. Wo befindet sich die Oase?
> ...





In Prypiat 
Verrat ich nicht ....Ein Tipp....in der Nähe des Jupiter Gebäudes...aber nicht IM Jupiter Gebäude....2. Tipp: Sind Gleise in der nähe.... 3. Tipp: ne menge Zomies laufen da rum...überall mal rein latschen....alles untersuchen.... Schau mal auf den Karten Ausschnitt bei den Bildern...ist ein hinweis...
Du brauchst einen modifizierten Scanner....da gibt es eine Quest mit dem Händler in Jankow und den Wissenschaftlern beim Jupiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2009)

Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Fleetcommander (17. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> In Prypiat
> Verrat ich nicht ....Ein Tipp....in der Nähe des Jupiter Gebäudes...aber nicht IM Jupiter Gebäude....2. Tipp: Sind Gleise in der nähe.... 3. Tipp: ne menge Zomies laufen da rum...überall mal rein latschen....alles untersuchen.... Schau mal auf den Karten Ausschnitt bei den Bildern...ist ein hinweis...
> Du brauchst einen modifizierten Scanner....da gibt es eine Quest mit dem Händler in Jankow und den Wissenschaftlern beim Jupiter...
> 
> ...


 
Hmm... Teleport... Belüftungsanlage... 

Danke!


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2009)

Ich hänge am Quest mit den Monolithern. Egal ob ich Freiheit oder Wächter überrede mit dahin zu kommen, die Monolither schiessen auf die. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hänge am Quest mit den Monolithern. Egal ob ich Freiheit oder Wächter überrede mit dahin zu kommen, die Monolither schiessen auf die. Woran kann das liegen?




Du Meinst die Monolither die dort in der Gegen rumstehen ???

Komisch...hast Du vorher mit den Monilithern geredet ???

Ich konnte die Wächter ohne Probs hinführen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2009)

Sooooo....

Ich habe es durch...

Gleich nochmal von vorne ...

Vorher noch mal Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein alter Bekannter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Maximale Bewaffnung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein paar Erfolge, die man erreichen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du Meinst die Monolither die dort in der Gegen rumstehen ???
> 
> Komisch...hast Du vorher mit den Monilithern geredet ???
> 
> ...



Jep, hab mit den Monolithern vorher geredet.


----------



## nairolf92 (18. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep, hab mit den Monolithern vorher geredet.


Biste schon mit eine der Parteien befreundet? Bzw. mit einen der Anführer. Das geht, indem du bei den wissenschaftlern die Mission machst, eine bestimmte Anomalie zu untersuchen (diese Runde oben in der Luft). Da fallen dann Leichen von Wächtern raus und einer von ihnen hat einen PDA bei sich. Wenn du diesen den Wächtern oder Freiheitlern gibst, sind sie deine Freunde.


----------



## Burgundy (18. November 2009)

Man ich habe am Anfang schon einen hänger.......
Wie komme ich den Hügel zum 3 Heli hoch?


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> Biste schon mit eine der Parteien befreundet? Bzw. mit einen der Anführer. Das geht, indem du bei den wissenschaftlern die Mission machst, eine bestimmte Anomalie zu untersuchen (diese Runde oben in der Luft). Da fallen dann Leichen von Wächtern raus und einer von ihnen hat einen PDA bei sich. Wenn du diesen den Wächtern oder Freiheitlern gibst, sind sie deine Freunde.



Jetzt wird es ganz komisch: Nachdem die Mission angeblich gescheitert ist befindet sich der Anführer der Monolithen in der Janow Station in einem Wächter Anzug, allerdings fragt der mich immer noch on ich schon mit allen gesprochen habe. Irgendwas scheint da durcheinander zu sein. Werde morgen wohl einen alten Spielstand aufrufen und nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Man ich habe am Anfang schon einen hänger.......
> Wie komme ich den Hügel zum 3 Heli hoch?




Tja....

Musst Dich mal durchfragen....es gibt einen Stalker, der Dich dort hochbringen kann.....

Einfach mal im Schiff durchfragen....kannst auch Infos kaufen....

Um beim Spiel weiter zu kommen, gehört auch viel Fragerei dazu...brauchst aber nur die Leute mit dem großen gelben Stern fragen....

Mfg


----------



## SibirienFux (19. November 2009)

Kann mir vieleicht einer nen tipp gehben 
wo ich die schlüsel-karten für die kiste mit giftgas flaschen
finden kann?


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2009)

Geh mal auf die Brücke und schau in den Jeeps. Ein Jeep liegt unter der Brücke.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2009)

Wieviele Dokumente habt ihr in x8 gefunden? Ich bisher 3 direkt im Labor, aber so wie ich das Quest verstehe müssten es mehr sein. Nur wo?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wieviele Dokumente habt ihr in x8 gefunden? Ich bisher 3 direkt im Labor, aber so wie ich das Quest verstehe müssten es mehr sein. Nur wo?




Ich habe auch nur 3 gefunden....scheinen nicht mehr zu sein...

Mfg


----------



## nairolf92 (19. November 2009)

Nein sind 6. Ich habe zu erst auch nur 3 gefunden (im Keller). Doch wenn ihr oben seit, gibt es ja noch 2 weitere Türen. Hinter einer geht i-wo ne Trppe runter, da liegt das 4. Das 5. und 6. erreicht ihr so: klettert den Fahrstuhlschacht (wo der Fahrstuhl NICHT unten drin liegt) bis zur 2. Etage (von unten, vor der 1. ist die Tür zu). Dann müsst ihr durch die offene Fahrstuhlschachttür springen. Im nächsten Raum erwarten euch 3 Bürer (muahahahha). Aber mit dem Gaussgeweht sollte das kein Problem sein. Wenn ihr alle Dokumente gefunden habt, heißt der Auftrag auch nur noch aus dem Labor verschwinden. Außerdem ist die Tür zu und ein Controller erscheint, aber auch bei dem reicht ein Gaussgewehrtreffer und er ist erledigt. Nun geht auch die Tür wieder auf und ihr könnt verschwinden. 
Aber die Dokumente bringen doch nichts, oder? Man kann sie doch nirgends abgeben, oder geht das i-wo?


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2009)

Und wo sind die restlichen 3 Dokumente?


----------



## nairolf92 (20. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Und wo sind die restlichen 3 Dokumente?


Das sind die, die du warscheinlich schon gefunden hast. Also die im Keller. Sind ja nicht sonderlich schwer versteckt.


----------



## nairolf92 (20. November 2009)

So habs jetzt durch. Das Ende gefällt mir eig  .
Was ist ei hinter der Tür in Labor X8, in die man nur mit der roten Schlüsselkarte kommt?
Und hat das Auswirkungen auf das Ende?
Ich konnte die Mission leider nicht machen, weil das Bild einfach stehen geblieben ist, nachdem ich sie angenommen habe. Ich konnte nichts mehr machen und musste den Speicherstand davor neu laden.
Naja zum Glück war das der einzigste Bug bei mir.


----------



## riedochs (20. November 2009)

Das ist jede Menge Munition und Medkits dahinter


----------



## nairolf92 (21. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist jede Menge Munition und Medkits dahinter


Naja wenns nur das ist, störts mich nicht. Hab auch so schon über 3000 Schuss für meine GP37. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo Streloks verstecke sind? Bzw. wie man die koordinaten dazu erhält?


----------



## Betschi (22. November 2009)

Hey Leute wie kann man im Multiplayer ein @ schreiben?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## nairolf92 (22. November 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie kann man im Multiplayer ein @ schreiben?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Betschi


Shift + 2.
Ich hab ein Problem und zwar:
Wenn ich Online zocken will, steht da immer Ungültiger CD Key. Ich habe selbstverständlich die originale Version des Spiels.
Hat noch jmd das Problem? Weiß jmd eine Lösung?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> Shift + 2.
> Ich hab ein Problem und zwar:
> Wenn ich Online zocken will, steht da immer Ungültiger CD Key. Ich habe selbstverständlich die originale Version des Spiels.
> Hat noch jmd das Problem? Weiß jmd eine Lösung?



Probiers mal zu einer ungewöhnlichen Zeit - womöglich wurde dein Key geknackt. Ansonsten einfach mal an den Support wenden.


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

Mal ein paar Screens von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Altair94 (25. November 2009)

In welchen Anomalien findet man Schneeflocken??? Ich glaub Elektro aber Dinger sind halt sehr selten deswegen weiß ich nicht genau..


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2009)

Schneeflocke habe ich leider nie gefunden. Aber nach jeder Emission ist es möglich das es neue Artefakte in den Anomalien gibt.


----------



## BoondockSaint (26. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Karten von den Werkzeugfundorten, ich habe mir schon den Hintern abgesucht! Bin aber noch nicht so extrem weit im Spiel. Wenn man hier die vielen Bilder sieht und Infos liest bekommt man gleich Lust loszuzocken.


----------



## nairolf92 (26. November 2009)

Ja Schneeflocke findet man in Elektron-Anomalien. Ich hab sie in der beim Parkplatz in Jupiter gefunden.


----------



## BoondockSaint (27. November 2009)

Bin jetzt gerade im unterirdischen Tunnel nach Pripyat und muss sagen: "Bis hierher sehr nett und seine 30 € allemal wert!". Musste aber nach dem Tor zum Gas-Bereich das Exoskelet ausziehen, wegen Anzugwechsel und *schwups* ... überladen! ARGH! Mal schauen, wie ich das Problem nachher löse.

Wie komme ich in die Oase??? Ich weis zwar wo sie ist, aber komme nicht rein. Und wie bekomme ich den verbesserten Scanner?
Fragen über Fragen! ... und ich bin so planlos! Gibt es vielleicht eine Website mit Tips?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gerade im unterirdischen Tunnel nach Pripyat und muss sagen: "Bis hierher sehr nett und seine 30 € allemal wert!". Musste aber nach dem Tor zum Gas-Bereich das Exoskelet ausziehen, wegen Anzugwechsel und *schwups* ... überladen! ARGH! Mal schauen, wie ich das Problem nachher löse.
> 
> Wie komme ich in die Oase??? Ich weis zwar wo sie ist, aber komme nicht rein. Und wie bekomme ich den verbesserten Scanner?
> Fragen über Fragen! ... und ich bin so planlos! Gibt es vielleicht eine Website mit Tips?






Den Scanner bekommst Du mit dem Quest vom Händler bei den Sümpfen...."Drei Scanner für die Wissenschaftler besorgen"
Oase 



Spoiler



Der Eingang ist bei den Bahnschienen/Tunnel....dort wo der Hubschrauber im Minengürtel liegt....ne Menge Zombies dort...dort musst Du durch unterirdische Tunnel/Rohre, bis zu einem Raum wo Sterne von der Decke fallen....durch diese Sternenvorhänge musst Du laufen und immer gegenüber durch die Tür....so 6-8 mal...dann bist Du bei der Oase...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg


----------



## BoondockSaint (27. November 2009)

Zu 1.
Dem Händler, der im Schiff im 1. OG sitzt? Werde mein Questlog nochmal durchsuchen.

Zu 2.
Den Hubi hinter dem Minenfeld habe ich schon auf- und untersucht. Dann muss ich nachdem in in Pripyat bin nochmal zurück, in die Oase will ich unbedingt.

Also manche Sachen, wie die Trommel-Schrotflinte findet man echt nicht so leicht, wenn man nicht wirklich alles genau untersucht. Aber wenigstens sind die Verstecke jetzt nicht leer, bis man die Koordinaten gefunden hat (wie in dern ersten Teilen). 

Also ohne einige hier gelesene Tips rennt man echt an viel "Atmosphäre" vorbei. 

Auch sehr klasse: wenn man den Minenfeld-Hubi untersucht und diese kleine Flut Monster auf einen zugerannt kommt. Im ersten Augenblick habe ich nicht schlecht geschluckt und mich auf einen heftigen Kampf eingestellt. 

Manche Atacken  (die Gasmasken-Springer und die Wildtiere) finde ich allerdings zu flink, da muss man schon gut aufpassen um nicht ein komplettes Magazin daneben zu sätzen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Dem Händler, der im Schiff im 1. OG sitzt? Werde mein Questlog nochmal durchsuchen.
> 
> Zu 2.
> ...




Zu 1....Ja

Zu 2 .... nicht bei dem Hubschrauber, sondern in der Nähe.....schau doch mal auf die Screens.....der Kartenausschnitt hilft Dir...

Wegen den Monstern habe ich deshalb im Slot 1 ne voll aufgerüstete Schrottflinte und im Slot 2 das Maschinengewehr...

Ich laufe mit der Schrottflinte, vor allen die Kombat Flinte kann man mit einem Zielfernrohr aufrüsten........da sind Mutanten kein Problem mehr...

Mfg


----------



## BoondockSaint (27. November 2009)

Genau die Schrotflinte habe ich (dank deiner Tips) auch. Aber wie schon gesagt, die Dinger sind echt wieselflink und wenn die schon auf 4 bi 8 Meter an dich ran sind bringt dir das ZF auch nichts mehr.


----------



## riedochs (27. November 2009)

Ich habe keine Schrotflinte mehr. Im 1. Slot ein SVDm2 und im anderen ein TR301. Beide voll aufgruestet.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Dezember 2009)

Hat wer den Multiplayer schon angespielt? Wie is der Part so? Lohnt es sich oder sollte man bei den SP bleiben?


----------



## BoondockSaint (1. Dezember 2009)

Den MP-Part habe ich noch nicht getestet. Mich fesselt der SP momentan total und das in Verbindung mit meiner momentan sehr begrenzten Zeit tut sein übriges.

Bin jetzt in Pripyat und soll einen Trupp finden und das Mysterium um einen Signal-Störer aufdecken. Bis hierher sehr spannend.

Als Ausrüstung habe ich die Terminator-Trommel-Schrotflinte und das FN2000 Sturmgewehr, dann schleppe ich noch das Maschinengewehr und drei Scharfschützengewehre mit mir rum. Alles selbstverständlich voll aufgerüstet. Ich sage nur: "Für jeden Job das richtige Werkzeug!"


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch mal ein paar Screens gemacht bitte schön


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Ihr neigt bloß alle dazu, teilweise Bilder von sehr dunklen Szenerien (Bild 8 z.B.) zu machen. Ich weis, das liegt zum Teil auch am Settig des Spiels, aber hier auf der Röhren-Möhre auf der Arbeit kann man einige Sachen dann schon nicht so leicht erkennen. Ich mache es sogar immer so, dass ich im Game bis Sonnenaufgang (6 Uhr?) schlafe, damit ich besser sehen kann.

Wo hast du den die russische "Steyr-Aug"-Version (Bullpup mit Granatwerfer und Silencer in Bild 5) gefunden?


----------



## Heroman_overall (3. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Strelok Gewehr da kann man alles aufbauen und modifizieren und es ist vom Schaden noch um einiges Stärker als andere Waffen. Gibt da ne Nebenquest die man machen muss dann find man die Waffe, kann sie das Spiel über selbst benutzen und danach muss/kann man sie wieder jemanden im Spiel abgeben aber wer das ist, tja... 3x darfst du raten.

Sowie der Bulldog 6 Granatwerfer findet man auch sehr sehr schwer im Spiel und ist ne ganz feine Sache wenn man ihn nutzen kann. Hab mal noch Pic`s zugefügt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Dezember 2009)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Das ist Strelok Gewehr da kann man alles aufbauen und modifizieren und es ist vom Schaden noch um einiges Stärker als andere Waffen. Gibt da ne Nebenquest die man machen muss dann find man die Waffe, kann sie das Spiel über selbst benutzen und danach muss/kann man sie wieder jemanden im Spiel abgeben aber wer das ist, tja... 3x darfst du raten.
> 
> Sowie der Bulldog 6 Granatwerfer findet man auch sehr sehr schwer im Spiel und ist ne ganz feine Sache wenn man ihn nutzen kann. Hab mal noch Pic`s zugefügt.




AHA...

Da hat jemand mit Mods geschummelt...

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab hier was enteckt wollte mal fragen ob das nen Pflichtkauf ist STALKER - Complete Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## BoondockSaint (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja, also das mit den 190 !!!Tonnen!!! Tragekapazität kann ich auch verstehen. Die Standard-Begrenzung ist super schnell erreicht und dann keucht der Charakter wie ein Asthmatiker, der bei miserablen Wetter nackt im Winter auf die Zugspitze rennt.

@ Heroman:
Wie hast du die Kapazität erhöht?

@ Rosstaeuscher:
Würde / Werde ich auch noch machen! 

@ Veriquitas:
Definitiv JA ... wenn die beiden ersten Teile noch nicht hast! Und das nach-patchen bei den beiden ersten Teilen nicht vergessen, wenn die verpennt haben, die Versionen auf den Disks auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. Dezember 2009)

Um mehr zu tragen hab ich mods aus dem Forum genommen und noch ein wenig angepasst das der Typ nicht so schnell schlappmacht. Hab das Spiel jetzt 1x durchgespielt und will jetzt nochmal alles schön erkunden deshalb spiele ich mit Mods und dan nervt dann sowas auch nicht.

Erhöhte Tragfähigkeit - OnlineWelten Forum


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Veriquitas: Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, da du alle drei Teile zu einem genialen Preis bekommst. Ich werde noch bis nach Weihnachten warten - bin im Moment blank  - und dann auch zuschlagen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Stalker COP normal im Laden gekauft, kann ich das auch über Steam laufen lassen. Weil so bräuchte ich keine Updates suchen, würde ja alles automatisch über Steam gehen


----------



## CiSaR (4. Dezember 2009)

Nein das geht leider nur in sehr selten Fällen 
Dark Messiah war so ein seltener Fall.


----------



## BoondockSaint (4. Dezember 2009)

So, Mod ist drauf und es ist gleich angenehmer. Und endlich geht einem nicht alle 10 m die Puste aus, jetzt kann man sich wenigstens etwas zügiger fortbewegen.


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Veriquitas: Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, da du alle drei Teile zu einem genialen Preis bekommst. Ich werde noch bis nach Weihnachten warten - bin im Moment blank  - und dann auch zuschlagen.



Hab heute morgen bei Gamestar gesehen das die alle noch ungepachted sind. Also erstmal fleißig Patches ziehen.


----------



## BoondockSaint (5. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen bei Gamestar gesehen *das die alle noch ungepachted sind*. Also erstmal fleißig Patches ziehen.


Also sowas sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, oder haben die in die Box alle nicht verkauften Discs der ersten beiden gepackt? 

Hatte es vorhin durch und war vom Ende ein bischen enttäuscht, da ist eindeutig mehr Potenzial vorhanden. Und nach dem Abspann hat das Game die Grätsche gemacht.


----------



## Burgundy (16. Dezember 2009)

Wo finde ich den Bunker von "Sidorowitsch" im Kordon?


----------



## Wiggam (17. Dezember 2009)

Den gibts in diesem Spiel nicht. Gibts nur in shadow of chernobyl. Call of Prypiat is ja der Nachfolger von shadow of chernobyl


----------



## Burgundy (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme nur drauf weil wenn man fragt wo man Werkzeug findet einige Antworten "im Bunker von Sidorowitsch"


----------



## Aerron (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin wieder in der Zone   heute war Verkaufs offender Sonntag bei uns ich hab meine WLP bekommen und siehe da Stalker  für 29 euro 


ALso installiert und Los was mir gleich aufgefallen ist  in der Auflösung 1900X1200 4 AA  mit allen Ditails auf Hoch  es Läuft Herforragend 


kann das sein das es diesesmal nur auf DX9 läuft ?


gruß Aerron


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (28. Dezember 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Ich komme nur drauf weil wenn man fragt wo man Werkzeug findet einige Antworten "im Bunker von Sidorowitsch"



Das ist nur ein Fingerzeig auf die vorigen Versionen des Spiels Und da der Kordon bei jedem Stalker bekannt sein sollte wie ein bunter Hund (schließlich hat dort jeder irgendwann mal angefangen), sollte jeder den Ort kennen.

@Aerron:
Nein, es unterstützt bis zu DX11. Sollte es bei dir dennoch irgendwann Performaceprobleme geben (wie bei mir, obwohl es zu Anfang auch wunderbar flüssig lief), rate ich zu CPUControl.


----------



## BoondockSaint (28. Dezember 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Ich komme nur drauf weil wenn man fragt wo man Werkzeug findet einige Antworten "im Bunker von Sidorowitsch"



Schau mal weiter vorne im Thread, do sind sogar Maps, auf denen markiert ist, wo du die Werkzeuge findest.


----------



## 4yamann (28. Dezember 2009)

Aerron schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder in der Zone   heute war Verkaufs offender Sonntag bei uns ich hab meine WLP bekommen und siehe da Stalker  für 29 euro
> 
> 
> ALso installiert und Los was mir gleich aufgefallen ist  in der Auflösung 1900X1200 4 AA  mit allen Ditails auf Hoch  es Läuft Herforragend
> ...


Ich habe ein ähnliches Porblem, Performance super, aber dafür vermiss ich z.B. die God Rays und das selbst bei max. Details (dx10)


----------



## Gimli (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein riesen problem.
denke das ist ein Bug...
und zwar, als Strelok aus dem Tunnel auf taucht, und wir die eruption abwarten sollen ist alles ok, aber als die eruption vorbei ist, komme ich nicht mehr hinaus.... die tür ist verschlossen, und es gibt keinen anderen ausgang.
hab schon 2 mal von einem früheren speicherpunkt aus versucht etwas anders zu machen, aber lande immer wieder in der sackgasse.
hab es auch schon ein paar stunden stehen lassen, aber es ändert sich nur dass sich strelok hinsetzt und ich ihm die dokumente geben kann.
nur die tür bleibt verschlossen........
wer kann mir hier weiter helfen...


Ich hänge immer noch in dem Raum fest.....
kann mir denn keiner helfen


----------



## hurtiii (30. Dezember 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi.
Ich zocke das Spiel nun zum zweiten mal durch...
Ich bin grad an der Stelle, welche auf dem linken Bild zu sehen ist, das Bild mit den Kugelblitzen unten in der Kanalisation.
Am Ende dieses Raumes kommt man eine Treppe hoch, die führt in einen verwinkelten Gang...
Und bei mir endet dieser Gang jedes Mal, wo er angefangen hat.
Auf Deutsch, ich drehe mich ständig im Kreis.
Ich drehe gleich durch, das ist doch wohl nicht normal oder?
Eigentlich erwarte ich die Oase am Ende!?
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## hurtiii (30. Dezember 2009)

Gimli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein riesen problem.
> denke das ist ein Bug...
> und zwar, als Strelok aus dem Tunnel auf taucht, und wir die eruption abwarten sollen ist alles ok, aber als die eruption vorbei ist, komme ich nicht mehr hinaus.... die tür ist verschlossen, und es gibt keinen anderen ausgang.
> ...





Als ich an der Stelle war, bin ich nebenan in den Raum gegangen, und habe mich mit dem einen Typen unterhalten.
Danach sind wir ganz normal rausgegangen.
mfg


----------



## BoondockSaint (30. Dezember 2009)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich zocke das Spiel nun zum zweiten mal durch...
> Ich bin grad an der Stelle, welche auf dem linken Bild zu sehen ist, das Bild mit den Kugelblitzen unten in der Kanalisation.
> Am Ende dieses Raumes kommt man eine Treppe hoch, die führt in einen verwinkelten Gang...
> ...



ALSO ... die Stelle ist etwas tricky. Du musst so durch den großen Raum zwischen den einzelnen Stützen durchlaufen, das bei jedem Durchgang ein neuer Sternenvorhang zwischen zwei Säulen ist (war bei mir jedenfalls so!). Ich kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen, wieviele Sternenvorhänge es sein müssen (4? 5? 6? -> k.A.!). Danach kommst du in den Raum mit dem Artefakt. Das Artefakt kannst du nur im Sprung aufheben, auch wenn es dir schon beim davorstehen als aufhebbar angezeigt wird. Nachdem du es hast tauchen so ein paar Haluzinatiions-Köter auf.


----------



## Gimli (30. Dezember 2009)

hab ich schon versucht, da ist nur der medizinmann, und noch ein hein, der zwar grün ist, sich aber nicht mit mir unterhält.....


----------



## hurtiii (1. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand das Nebenquest, bei dem die eigene persönliche Kiste ausgeraubt wurde.
Ich soll nun im Umspannwerk suchen, weil die Spur vom Dieb dorthin führt.
Nun war ich dort, und habe jeden Winkel in, und ausserhalb abgegrast.
Nichts gefunden, gar nix!
was mach ich nun?Mir wurden bestimmt 15 Artefakte gestohlen, die möchte ich schon wieder haben.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## strelok (2. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Nebenquest, bei dem die eigene persönliche Kiste ausgeraubt wurde.
> Ich soll nun im Umspannwerk suchen, weil die Spur vom Dieb dorthin führt.
> Nun war ich dort, und habe jeden Winkel in, und ausserhalb abgegrast.
> Nichts gefunden, gar nix!
> ...



Ich hab Stalker COP schon durchgezockt, die Nebenquests und so ziehmlich alles gemacht was es gibt.
Aber das die persönliche Kiste ausgeraubt wird, ist mir noch nicht passiert und ich kann dir daher auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Aber was ich so weiss gibt´s beim Umspannwerk auch etwas Unterirdisches, wo ja dein Diebesgut sich dann befinden könnte.


----------



## hurtiii (2. Januar 2010)

Hat sich schon erledigt, ich hatte das Umspannwerk verwechselt.
Habe dann den offenen Gullyschacht gefunden, und mein ganzes Zeug wiederbekommen.
Mal eine andere Frage, warum um Gottes Willen kann man in das Exoskelett keinen Motor zum sprinten einbauen lassen???
Kein Techniker kann das, noch nicht einmal de Im Bunker bei den Wissenschaftlern.
Wer weiss wie das geht?


----------



## strelok (2. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, warum um Gottes Willen kann man in das Exoskelett keinen Motor zum sprinten einbauen lassen???
> Kein Techniker kann das, noch nicht einmal de Im Bunker bei den Wissenschaftlern.
> Wer weiss wie das geht?



Ich glaub das geht gar nicht. In Stalker SOC und CS konnte man mit dem Exoskelett auch nur schnell gehen und nicht sprinten, dafür kann man mehr Gewicht tragen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. Januar 2010)

Doch geht schon du musst nur davor eine Bestimmte Erweiterung einbauen dann geht auch der Motor bei den Verbesserungen.


----------



## strelok (2. Januar 2010)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Doch geht schon du musst nur davor eine Bestimmte Erweiterung einbauen dann geht auch der Motor bei den Verbesserungen.



Jop, da hast du recht, man kann einen Motor zum Sprinten der 4-Generation einbauen lassen und mit dem Exoskelett dann sprinten. 

Ich hab da vorher nicht geschaut und es auch nicht gewusst, deswegen benutzte ich mein Exoskelett gar nicht, aber durch diese erweiterung zum Sprinten benutze ich es jetzt. 

Danke für den Tipp Heroman_overall.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2010)

hey hab mir das Spiel jetzt gekauft und freu mich schon auf die Zone

X-Fire in Game funzt bei dem Spiel nicht oder?


----------



## hurtiii (2. Januar 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Jop, da hast du recht, man kann einen Motor zum Sprinten der 4-Generation einbauen lassen und mit dem Exoskelett dann sprinten.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp Heroman_overall.




Verstehe ich nicht.
Bevor ich merkte dass man mit dem Exo nicht sprinten kann habe ich sofort alle updates einbauen lassen.
Als ich merkte dass sprinten nicht geht, habe ich die alten speicherstände aufgerufen.
Nun dachte ich alles richtig zu machen, falsch!
Ein einziges update kann man bei keinem einzigen Techniker installieren lassen, es hat irgendwas mit einem Motor zu tun (weiss nicht wie es genau heisst).

Bitte etwas genauere Angaben (wo, wie, was, wieviel...).

Übrigens, wo in etwa bekommt man eine einzigartige Waffe (ausser Strelokgewehr)???
Es wird viel diskutiert, fast jeder hat eine, aber keiner weiss wo...

Danke in Voraus, mfg


----------



## strelok (2. Januar 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> hey hab mir das Spiel jetzt gekauft und freu mich schon auf die Zone
> 
> X-Fire in Game funzt bei dem Spiel nicht oder?



Ja die Zone ist es für den niedrigen Preis auf jeden fall wert und was meinst du mit x-Fire . (oder meinst du Cross-Fire - Sli funktioniert jedenfalls)


----------



## strelok (3. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Bevor ich merkte dass man mit dem Exo nicht sprinten kann habe ich sofort alle updates einbauen lassen.
> Als ich merkte dass sprinten nicht geht, habe ich die alten speicherstände aufgerufen.
> Nun dachte ich alles richtig zu machen, falsch!
> ...



Wenn du zum Techniker gehst, dem du natürlich schon alle 3 Werkzeugkisten gebracht hast, kann er dir beim Exoskelett den Servo Motor der 3-Generation auf den Servo-Motor der 4-Generation aufrüsten mit dem du dann sprinten kannst. Bei mir funtioniert´s.

Natürlich musst du beim aufrüsten aufpassen, denn du musst dich oft zwischen 2 sachen entscheiden zb.- Anzuggewicht um 5kg reduzieren oder Servo-Motor der 4-Generation zum Sprinte einbauen. 
Da must du halt immer genau Lesen und dich entscheiden was du aufrüsten möchtest und am Schluss bleibt auch bei mir immer etwas übrig was der Techniker nicht aufrüsten kann. Das liegt glaub ich nicht daran das es kein Techniker aufrüsten kann, sonder das zb dieser bereich von zb einem Anzug schon durchs aufrüsten zb von Tragetaschen für Artefakte das ein Ein- oder Umbauen anderer Sachen in diesem bereich nicht möglich macht und somit bleibt schlussendlich etwas übrig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Januar 2010)

Xfire - Gaming Simplified

mit dem programm lass ich mir immer die fps anzeigen

Grafisch muss ich sagen war ich von CS ech begeistert hier ist es eher ok welcome back SoC grafik Aber mir egal die Atmo und die Geschichte ist mir wichtiger


----------



## hurtiii (3. Januar 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Wenn du zum Techniker gehst, dem du natürlich schon alle 3 Werkzeugkisten gebracht hast, kann er dir beim Exoskelett den Servo Motor der 3-Generation auf den Servo-Motor der 4-Generation aufrüsten mit dem du dann sprinten kannst. Bei mir funtioniert´s.
> 
> Natürlich musst du beim aufrüsten aufpassen, denn du musst dich oft zwischen 2 sachen entscheiden zb.- Anzuggewicht um 5kg reduzieren oder Servo-Motor der 4-Generation zum Sprinte einbauen.
> Da must du halt immer genau Lesen und dich entscheiden was du aufrüsten möchtest und am Schluss bleibt auch bei mir immer etwas übrig was der Techniker nicht aufrüsten kann. Das liegt glaub ich nicht daran das es kein Techniker aufrüsten kann, sonder das zb dieser bereich von zb einem Anzug schon durchs aufrüsten zb von Tragetaschen für Artefakte das ein Ein- oder Umbauen anderer Sachen in diesem bereich nicht möglich macht und somit bleibt schlussendlich etwas übrig.





Danke.
Genau aus dem Grund habe ich die alten Spielstände ausgegraben um es erneut zu probieren.
Ich hatte extra vorher alles gelesen, und auch gewusst welches update ich nicht nehmen darf, trotzdem geht es nicht.

Mal was anderes, das Nebenquest beim Kühlturm.
Das ist eine ganz komische Sache bei mir, ich habe den besten Detektor und sehe KEINE ANOMALIE!!!
Was ist denn da nur los?
Im Rucksack steht, dass man im geschlossenen Zustand des Detektors Anomalien, und im Suchmodus Artefakte findet.
Jetzt muss mir erst mal einer sagen wie ich das Teil schliessen kann, um die Anomalie zu sehen, oder geht das gar nicht mit dem Schließen!?


----------



## Sixxer (3. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, das Nebenquest beim Kühlturm.
> Das ist eine ganz komische Sache bei mir, ich habe den besten Detektor und sehe KEINE ANOMALIE!!!
> Was ist denn da nur los?


Das ist ne Quest. Du musst dem Händler auf der Skadowsk, bei dem du deine Knarren verhökerst, 3 Veles Dedektoren besorgen. Dann bekommst nen umgebauten Dedektor. Damit ab zum Kühlturm. Das Ding öffnen und es erscheint eine Blase. Der Rest klärt sich von selbst. Die Quest bekommst aber nicht gleich. Musst vorher einige andere Sachen erledigt haben.


----------



## hurtiii (3. Januar 2010)

Aaah, das erklärt einiges.
Wenn ich zum Waffenhändler auf die Skadowsk gehe und ihn anspreche, stürzt das Spiel komplett ab.
Ich lande jedes Mal auf dem Desktop...
Schade, hab mich schon gewundert warum ich keine Anomalie sehe.
Ich bekomme auch irgendwie keine Aufträge mehr, scheint an dem Händler (Uhu) zu liegen, kann mich ja nicht mit ihm unterhalten...
Aber Danke trotzdem!


----------



## strelok (3. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Aaah, das erklärt einiges.
> Wenn ich zum Waffenhändler auf die Skadowsk gehe und ihn anspreche, stürzt das Spiel komplett ab.
> Ich lande jedes Mal auf dem Desktop...
> Schade, hab mich schon gewundert warum ich keine Anomalie sehe.
> ...



Du kannst diesen Verbesserten Veles Dedektor auch von einem Wissenschaftler abkaufen, kosten dich halt so ca 7000.  Wenn du die Nebenquest machst bekommst du was ich weiss einen Gratis.


----------



## Gimli (3. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Aaah, das erklärt einiges.
> Wenn ich zum Waffenhändler auf die Skadowsk gehe und ihn anspreche, stürzt das Spiel komplett ab.
> Ich lande jedes Mal auf dem Desktop...
> Schade, hab mich schon gewundert warum ich keine Anomalie sehe.
> ...



geht mir auch so, wenn ich den UHU anklicke, hängt sich das komplette spiel auf.
hab es schon etliche male versucht.
leider ohne erfolg.
trag schon ewige zeit das laptop spazieren 

und ich hänge, egal was ich mache immer noch in dem raum mit STRELOK fest und komme einfach nicht mehr heraus.


----------



## hurtiii (3. Januar 2010)

Prima, vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Detektor, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...
Aber so richtig was gebracht hat es mir auch nicht, blos die blöde PDA...
Mir ist aufgefallen dass in Jupiter mittlerweile ewig viele Burer und Chimänen rummrennen, nervt ganz schön!


----------



## strelok (4. Januar 2010)

Jo hurtiii, der blöde PDA bringt dir schon was.
Du must ihn nur zum Wächter Kommandaten in der Janov Station bringen, dafür gewährt er den Monolither dann unterschlupt - ich habs so gemacht.


----------



## hurtiii (4. Januar 2010)

Mmh, ich hab die PDA den Wächtern gegeben (glaube ich).Der Typ von der Freiheit sitzt doch nebenan vom Medizinmann oder!?Bei dem war ich zu erst, kam mir aber irgendwie komisch vor...
Bin dann doch lieber zu den Wächtern (nebenan vom Techniker!?)
Auf jeden Fall hab ich dem Wächtertyp das Teil gegeben, und rausgekommen ist nix dabei.
Es gab zwar einen feuchten Händedruck und 1000 Rubel, die kann er sich aber sonst wo hinstecken!
Eigentlich kam der Auftrag "Kühlturmanomalie untersuchen" von den Forschern, deswegen kapier ich das alles auch nicht so recht.Ich wollte nach dem Kühlturm bei den Forschern meine Belohnung abholen (die bezahlen immer sehr gut), aber dort war leider nix.
Auch egal, die PDA ist weg, und ich steh wieder ohne Auftrag da.
Ich hab nochmal von vorne angefangen, jetzt kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus, da spielt es sich alles flüssiger...

Weil du die Monolither erwähntest, was ist denn mit den Typen?Ich hab mit denen noch nix zu tun gehabt (ausser einen Krieg in Pripyat).
Habe eh schon öfter was gelesen...
Klär mich bitte mal auf!
Mfg hurtiii


----------



## strelok (4. Januar 2010)

In Janov steht irgendo so ein Monolither-Trupp der sich aus ihrem Pann befreien konnte und nicht weiss was mit ihnen geschehen ist. Wenn du sie ansprichst dann bitten sie dich darum, das du einen Unterschlupf für sie suchst. Das ist dann so eine Neben-Quest und wenn du dem Kommandanten der Wächter den PDA gegeben hast dann rekrutieren die Wächter diesen Monolither-Trupp und somit haben sie in der Janov-Station eine Unterschlupf und die Neben-Quest ist abgeschlossenl


----------



## hurtiii (4. Januar 2010)

Mmh, ist schon irgendwie komisch.
Ich quatsche wirklich jeden verdammten Typ an, mit den Monolithern habe ich aber noch nix zu tun gehabt (wie bereits erwähnt).
Abgesehen davon gibt es doch in Jupiter keine Monolithen!?
(ich wüsste keine einzige Stelle in Jupiter, an der es Monolithen geben könnte).
Die treten doch erst in Pripyat in Erscheinung, oder etwa nicht!?
Oder meintest Du vielleicht die Banditen?

P.S.Übrigens, ich hasse am allermeißten die Burer, die sind sowas von unbequem zu erledigen...


----------



## Sixxer (4. Januar 2010)

hurtiii schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es doch in Jupiter keine Monolithen!?
> (ich wüsste keine einzige Stelle in Jupiter, an der es Monolithen geben könnte).


Doch da gibts ne Quest in welcher du dich Nachts um eins in der Nähe vom Containerlagerhaus mit Leuten treffen must. Im Lagerhaus ist nen Typ den müsst ihr befreien. Und kurz vorm Containerlagerhaus ist eine Brücke. Rechts unterhalb der Brücke sind die Monolithen. Ganz einfach von denen den Auftrag annehmem.


----------



## hurtiii (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Tip, da kannst Du mal sehen, selbst Ich bin nicht perfekt


----------



## Sixxer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich auch nicht. Ich komme nicht weiter: Beim Umspannwerk Nähe der Janowstation ist neben den Toiletten ein Gullideckel. Unter dem Deckel sitzt einer. Warscheinlich im Schacht. Der Deckel lässt sich nicht öffnen. Geht aber zu öffnen. Wie weiß ich nicht.  Betrete ich ihn werde ich ab und an in die Höhe katapultiert. Wie komme ich da runter?


----------



## hurtiii (4. Januar 2010)

Kann ich dir sagen.
Ich wollte irgendwann an meine persönliche Kiste in der Janowstation ran, leer!
Habe mich dann herumgefragt, irgend einer gibt dann den Tip zum Umspannwerk zu gehen...
Dort angelangt ist der Gullyschacht offen, unten liegt eine Leiche und das Zeug aus oder persönlichen Kiste, sowie eine PDA.
Soweit ich weiss kann man den Zeitpunkt dafür aber nicht selbst festlegen, es passiert halt irgendwann!?
mfg


----------



## Sixxer (4. Januar 2010)

thx. mal probieren.


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand mal unter Win7 x64 das CPU - Utility getestet, bzw. xrengine auf alle 8 Kerne verteilt und nen Vorteil festgestellt?


----------



## strelok (14. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal unter Win7 x64 das CPU - Utility getestet, bzw. xrengine auf alle 8 Kerne verteilt und nen Vorteil festgestellt?




Ich hab nur mit Cpu-Control die xray-engie auf meine 4 kerne Verteilt, (habe Vista 64) wie es bei 8 Kernen ist weiss ich nicht, aber mit 3 oder 4 Kernen hab ich eine bessere Performance und mehr fps bekomme ich auch.

Wenn nur 1 Kern genutzt wird ist der immer zu 100% ausgelastet.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Januar 2010)

Verbesserter Detektor???

Also bei mir steht, dass die Detektoren dem Händler von einer vertrauenswürdigen Person zurückgebracht werden.

Diesen habe ich doch nun erhalten, war mal in Pripyat und hab noch Blacks PDA (toter Gegner) in der Jupiter - Anlage eingesammelt und auf einmal gehts??

Leider ist Noah beim Alten Schiff schon tot! Mist; muß wohl das Game neu spielen!


----------



## Fleetcommander (19. Januar 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> In Prypiat
> Verrat ich nicht ....Ein Tipp....in der Nähe des Jupiter Gebäudes...aber nicht IM Jupiter Gebäude....2. Tipp: Sind Gleise in der nähe.... 3. Tipp: ne menge Zomies laufen da rum...überall mal rein latschen....alles untersuchen.... Schau mal auf den Karten Ausschnitt bei den Bildern...ist ein hinweis...
> Du brauchst einen modifizierten Scanner....da gibt es eine Quest mit dem Händler in Jankow und den Wissenschaftlern beim Jupiter...
> 
> ...


 
Nachdem ich zz. mit ner Verkühlung zuhause rumsitzen muss, hab ich mich nochmal drangesetzt und versuche nun alle Quests zu lösen. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass, wenn man auf ''Seiten der Gerechtigkeit'' spielt, sich alle Quests lösen lassen, mit denen ich beim ersten Mal noch Probleme hatte.

Ich konnte: die Oase finden (unlogische Quest, aber was solls), dem Monolithertrupp helfen (hab ihn bei den Wächtern untergebracht) und die Mission mit der Anomalie und dem mod. Scanner erledigen. Weitere Missionstränge wie der, auf der Seite von Beard zu bleiben (die Lukrativen Geschäfte mit den Scannern), oder die Missionen für die Wissensschaftler sind ebenfalls erledigt. 

Gegenwärtig befinde ich mich in Pripyat (gerade angekommen) und werde mich nun auf die Suche nach dem Kalibrierungswerkzeug machen.
(Danke an *Rosstaeuscher* für die Hilfe!!)

Ps.: Einer der ehemaligen Monolither schließt sich euch ebenfalls an, um nach Pripyat zu gelangen. (''Ich will wissen was mit uns passiert ist...'')

Geniales Spiel. Hab beim ersten mal durchspielen wohl nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt und bin gespannt was es noch zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

Fleetcommander schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zz. mit ner Verkühlung zuhause rumsitzen muss, hab ich mich nochmal drangesetzt und versuche nun alle Quests zu lösen. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass, wenn man auf ''Seiten der Gerechtigkeit'' spielt, sich alle Quests lösen lassen, mit denen ich beim ersten Mal noch Probleme hatte.
> 
> Ich konnte: die Oase finden (unlogische Quest, aber was solls), dem Monolithertrupp helfen (hab ihn bei den Wächtern untergebracht) und die Mission mit der Anomalie und dem mod. Scanner erledigen. Weitere Missionstränge wie der, auf der Seite von Beard zu bleiben (die Lukrativen Geschäfte mit den Scannern), oder die Missionen für die Wissensschaftler sind ebenfalls erledigt.
> 
> ...


 

Gern geschehen...ich werde es demnächst auch noch einmal spielen...

Mfg


----------



## ak.demiker (20. Januar 2010)

hallo

ich renne vergeblich durch die landschaften und finde nicht was ich suche 

ich suche nach der rp-74...kann mir einer sagen wo man die findet oder gar kaufen kann?

lg


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Januar 2010)

Welche Modis muss man denn am ExoSkelett vornehmen um später sprinten zu können???


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Januar 2010)

Hat schon jemand die Kompassartefakte getestet? Welche einem durch alle Anomalien zu Artefakten verhelfen. 
Diese findet man in der Anfangsweltanomalie und muss mit dem schießwütigen Noah beim Alten Schiff darüber sprechen, leider habe ich den Typen erschossen?!


----------



## mephimephi (21. Januar 2010)

hatte mal in Pripyat nen Zombie der ne Rp74 dabei hatte, alternativ schenkt dir jemand eine wenn man aufm weg wohin ist, will nun aber nichts verraten, falls es wer noch nicht durch hat.

Das Kompassartefakt hab ich zwar drinnen gehabt, aber irgendwie nicht gemerkt, dass sich nun geändert hätte in den Anomalien.

Exo aufrüsten war soweit ich das noch weiß ne Stufe 3 Erweiterung, also wenn man dem auf der Shadovsk oder wie das heißt, dass letzte Werkzeugkit gebracht hat.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Januar 2010)

Exo und Laufen: - funzt supi!


----------



## ak.demiker (22. Januar 2010)

wie is das eig mit der ausdauer beim exo?...es heißt ja servomotoren. versteh ich drunter das es *von selber läuft*


----------



## mephimephi (22. Januar 2010)

Ja das Exo mit Servomotoren unterstützt die eigenen Bewegungen, aber die Ausdauer ist weiterhin begrenzt auf den Spieler


----------



## Fleetcommander (22. Januar 2010)

Ha! Bin wieder mal auf ein seltsames ''Phänomen'' gestoßen: Diesmal hab ich zum ersten mal die Questreihe von Snag, einem betrügerischen STALKER an Bord der Skadowsk, abgearbeitet (Der Stalker, für den man eine Kiste mit Beute aus einem Auto ,dass in die Schnork - Höhlen bei der Tankstelle gestürzt ist, holen muss).

Nun, beim erledigen der letzten Quest von Snag, beim Umspannwerk (?) in der nähe des Bahnhofs (Janov Station), bin ich über einen Kanaldeckel gegangen. Der gibt ein seltsames Poltern von sich. Am Anfang hielt ich es für einen Skriptfehler - doch als ich wenig später wieder vorbei kam, polterte er/es wieder. 

Daraus habe ich natürlich den Schluss gezogen ''Verdammt, da sitzt einer drunter!''

Hat irgendwer von euch eine Ahnung, wie man das Problem löst, denn der Deckel kann nicht geöffnet werden...

THX Fleetcommander


----------



## mephimephi (23. Januar 2010)

Spoiler:

kauf mal ne Waffe bei Nimble und geh damit mal bei Snag vorbei/sprich ihn an mit der Waffe, danach gibts ne schöne Questreihe 
Aber ich kam damals in den Deckel rein, aber dank der fehlenden Quest bei mir nicht mehr raus, savegame laden war das einzige was geholfen hat, also auf ne Waffe bei Nimble kaufen und gucken 

markieren zum lesen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2010)

Fleetcommander schrieb:


> Ha! Bin wieder mal auf ein seltsames ''Phänomen'' gestoßen: Diesmal hab ich zum ersten mal die Questreihe von Snag, einem betrügerischen STALKER an Bord der Skadowsk, abgearbeitet (Der Stalker, für den man eine Kiste mit Beute aus einem Auto ,dass in die Schnork - Höhlen bei der Tankstelle gestürzt ist, holen muss).
> 
> Nun, beim erledigen der letzten Quest von Snag, beim Umspannwerk (?) in der nähe des Bahnhofs (Janov Station), bin ich über einen Kanaldeckel gegangen. Der gibt ein seltsames Poltern von sich. Am Anfang hielt ich es für einen Skriptfehler - doch als ich wenig später wieder vorbei kam, polterte er/es wieder.
> 
> ...


 

Da gibt es einen Quest für....

Ein betrügerischer Stalker, der Dich überall schlecht macht und Deine Persönlichen Kisten leer räumt.....

Der Sitzt da unten....

Du musst auf dem Schiff beim "Spezial" Waffenhändler Aussrüstung kaufen, der, der Dir alles besorgen kann....der gibt Dir dann einen Auftrag....

Die Namen fallen mir nur nicht ein...

Mfg


----------



## Fleetcommander (26. Januar 2010)

Danke Leute,

ich werds ausprobieren!

THX


----------



## VNSR (8. Februar 2010)

Hab das Spiel jetzt endlich mit bad und good ending durch, echt ein geiles Game. Es hat zum Teil das wieder gut gemacht, was CS versaut oder vermissen lassen hatte.

Hab hier mal ein paar Videos gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtkI7pWyMtE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db257r4omG0 

Und noch ein Hoch auf die geilen Bugs^^:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8Fn8VC8io


----------



## riedochs (8. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub es wird Zeit das ich nochmal von vorne anfang


----------



## Heroman_overall (8. Februar 2010)

Für alle die das Game nochmal spielen möchten kann ich mur diesen klasse Mod ans Herz legen, damit wird das Spiel um einiges an Potential aufgewertet, da es nun deutlich mehr Atmosphäre im Spiel gibt und der wiederspielwert um einiges steigt. 

Nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen: Mehrere neue Zombiearten im Spiel, sehr viele neue Waffen, Ausrüstungen, Verbesserungen, Missionen usw. Die Quest´s wurden teilweise verändert und dadurch verbessert. Die ganze Zone wirkt nun gefährlicher und das Geheimnis der Monolither wird von anfang an ins Spiel gebracht. 

Wenn ihr genau wissen wollt was es da alles neues gibt, geht ins Forum wo der Modder den Mod präsentiert, da steht alles drin was der Mod bietet und er arbeitet fleißig weiter daran. Viel spaß damit

Link:
[MOD] S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat - OnlineWelten Forum


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab wieder mal gespielt. Kann mir einer Sagen wo ich nen gescheites Scharfschützengewehr finde oder kaufen kann. Das was ich jetzt habe taugt mal so gar nichts. Ist so nen ganz kleines.


----------



## mephimephi (9. Februar 2010)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> [MOD] S.M.R.T.E.R. Pripyat - OnlineWelten Forum



hab auch damit noch 2x durchgespielt denn alleine was der Modder da schafft, bringt einen wiederspielwert ohne Ende, zumal in den neuen Versionen nun auch neue Orte wo man hingehen kann eingefügt werden, bin mal gespannt was er noch alles zaubert


----------



## strelok (10. Februar 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel jetzt endlich mit bad und good ending durch, echt ein geiles Game. Es hat zum Teil das wieder gut gemacht, was CS versaut oder vermissen lassen hatte.




Ich hab gar nicht gewusst das es is COP 2 ending´s gibt. 

Naja, ich hab´s jedenfall´s einmall sehr intensiv durchgezockt und leider mit dem bad ending abgeschlossen, wo ich auch sehr enttäuscht war, weil Strelok starb.

Aber zum Glück lebt Strelok nach dem good ending noch .


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Februar 2010)

Ich jetzt auch STALKER CoP, aber auch ein Problem...
Wenn ich in CoP die Windoof-Taste drücke, passiert nichts,
das Spiel lässt sich folglich nicht minimieren!
Gibt es eine möglichkeit, CoP doch zu minimieren?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mephimephi (12. Februar 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch STALKER CoP, aber auch ein Problem...
> Wenn ich in CoP die Windoof-Taste drücke, passiert nichts,
> das Spiel lässt sich folglich nicht minimieren!
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit, CoP doch zu minimieren?
> ...



öhm versuch mal alt+tab oder strg+esc
geht keines der beiden, einfach vorm Spiel starten nen Ordner offen lassen, dann gehts auf jedenfall


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Februar 2010)

Alt + Tab geht, danke!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2010)

Es gibt inzwischen auch einen Patch: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat: Patch v1.6.02 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

Bei mir hat nicht mal alt+tab richtig geklappt, versuchte es mit taskmanager, klappte nicht (hat sich gelich weider hochgeklappt xD), danach hat es mit einer kombination aus taskmngr und alt+tab gehämmere funtioniert ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ist bei Euch der neue Patch auch etwas langsamer?


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ist bei Euch der neue Patch auch etwas langsamer?



Eigentlich kein Unterschied.


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ist bei Euch der neue Patch auch etwas langsamer?



Nein, läuft normal oder wie soll ich die Frage deuten?


----------



## Dustin91 (9. März 2010)

Ich brauch dringend Hilfe...



Spoiler



Bin in Prypjat, hab soweit alles gemacht, beide Werkzeuge etc, auch Gausskanone,
nur hab ich grad festgestellt, dass ich keine 1000 Rubel zum reisen nach Zaton hab.
Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hab nur 180 Rubel. Und einen Händler gibts ja im Waschsalon nicht.....

Und was hat es mit dem leuchtenden Baum auf sich?

Und wann kommen die Laborquests etc...


Hat sich erledigt, nach Janow geht es ja kostenlos


----------



## mephimephi (13. März 2010)

bissel spät leider, sry



Spoiler



Bin in Prypjat, hab soweit alles gemacht, beide Werkzeuge etc, auch Gausskanone,
nur hab ich grad festgestellt, dass ich keine 1000 Rubel zum reisen nach Zaton hab.
Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hab nur 180 Rubel. Und einen Händler gibts ja im Waschsalon nicht.....

Einfach der Straße am Krankenhaus vorbei folgen, bis zum alten Kino, dort sollten Gegner sein, die Geld droppen.

Und was hat es mit dem leuchtenden Baum auf sich?

Das ist die Legendäre Oase von der viele Stalker reden 

Und wann kommen die Laborquests etc...

Die X18 Quests müsstest doch schon gemacht haben?, oder ich spoil dich hier zu 
Normal musst du die Armeequests in Prypjat alle erledigen, dann wirst da von alleine hingeschickt.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. März 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> bissel spät leider, sry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, aber mittlerweile hab ichs durch
Hab gesehen, dass es nur nach Zaton kostet, aber nach Janow umsonst ist.


----------



## El_Lute (14. März 2010)

Moin Moin
Hab mal ne Frage:
Ich komme nicht nach Pripyat. Wenn ich aus dem Tunnelsystem die Leiter, die zur Oberfläche von Pripyat führt hochsteige kommt der Ladebildschirm von Pripyat. 
Aber dann läd es *nicht* bis zum _"drücken sie eine bel. Taste zum starten"_, *sondern freezt*.
Ich kann dann nur noch die XRayEngine abschießen("Programm schließen")
Im Fehlerprotokoll steht:


> FATAL ERROR
> 
> [error]Expression    : !m_error_code
> [error]Function      : raii_guard::~raii_guard
> ...


-Spiel ist original Retail Version 1.6.0.2
-Windows 7 64Bit
-NVIDIA 196.21 WHQL
- Hab schon versucht von verschiedenen saves weiterzukommen, es hakt immer am Übergang nach Pripyat wie beschrieben.
Habt ihr noch Ideen?


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2010)

Saves sichern und neuinstallieren, kann sich mMn nur um eine korrupte Datei im Spielordner handeln.
Danach wieder melden.


----------



## El_Lute (14. März 2010)

Saves sichern ist gut, find leider keine, weißt du wo die liegen bzw. ob man beim deinstallieren eine Option hat die zu sichern oder sind die dann automatisch weg.


----------



## boerigard (14. März 2010)

Zu Stalker: CoP kann ich da nichts sagen, aber wenn die Savegames wie bei den beiden Vorgängern liegen, dann im Ordner des öffentlichen Benutzers -> Öffentliche Dokumente.


----------



## El_Lute (14. März 2010)

Habs wieder am laufen

boerigard hast recht.
Beim deinstallieren wird die Option Save Games zu behalten angeboten.
Dann neuinstalliert und jetzt gehts auch nach Pripyat, juchu

Danke für die Hilfe Whoosaa.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2010)

Kein Ding.


----------



## PfRzAcK (16. März 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage! Und zwar habe ich das exoskelett aber ich kann einfach eine auswahlmöglichkeit trotz kalibri-werkzeug nicht einbauen lassen. weder in der 1. noch in der 2. welt
und der Wissenschaftler brauch Informationen, nur wo bekomme ich diese dafür her?


----------



## mephimephi (16. März 2010)

PfRzAcK schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage! Und zwar habe ich das exoskelett aber ich kann einfach eine auswahlmöglichkeit trotz kalibri-werkzeug nicht einbauen lassen. weder in der 1. noch in der 2. welt
> und der Wissenschaftler brauch Informationen, nur wo bekomme ich diese dafür her?




inwiefern Auswahlmöglichkeit?, ein Update und wenn ja welches, dass Werkzeug sollte ja auch jemand der Mechaniker haben.


----------



## grubsnek (22. März 2010)

gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Zeit schneller vergehen zu lassen? 

Ich steh nämlich gerade mitten in der Wildnis und es ist völlig dunkel. Jetzt greifen mich lauter so knuffige Vierbeiner an, was ich gerne vermeiden möchte


----------



## mephimephi (22. März 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Zeit schneller vergehen zu lassen?
> 
> Ich steh nämlich gerade mitten in der Wildnis und es ist völlig dunkel. Jetzt greifen mich lauter so knuffige Vierbeiner an, was ich gerne vermeiden möchte



eine Mod gibt es, dann hast immer nen Schlafsack dabei, dass würde helfen, aber Nachts ist es doch immer erst richtig spannend


----------



## burns (27. März 2010)

Der fiese Sultan will mir das Quest für den besten Detektor nicht geben. Ebensowenig der Wissenschaftler im 2. Dingsbums, obwohl ich soweit alles zu seiner Zufriedenheit erfüllt hab. Kann man da irgendwas gegen machen, komm ich anderswo an son Gerät? Ich würd so gern das mit dem Kühlturm machen


----------



## mephimephi (27. März 2010)

ich glaube wenn du mit dem Detektor zu den Wissenschaftlern gehst, sollten sie ihn doch modifizieren und damit kann man dann am Kühlturm erfolgreich scannen, aber die Wissenschaftler lassen einen das ja erst machen, wenn man diese "Anomaliescanner" aufgestellt hat soweit ich das noch weiß.

und die Stalker um die Janow Station rum haben den Detektor ab und an auch dabei, dass ist ja der selbe wie bei der quest wo man die 3 von den Stalkern holen soll.

ich hoffe das kann irgendwie helfen


----------



## burns (27. März 2010)

Scanner sind uffjestellt und ich war auch schon etliche Male danach mit´m Scanner (dieses Veles Teil) dort, er bietet mir aber nix an. Für den 2. Wissenschaftler (also Assistent) hab ich auch bereits das ein oder andere erledigt.

In Janow sind auch keine Quests mehr zu haben. Bin bei Freedom rein und hab alles gemacht was der Futzi verlangte ...


Spoiler



wobei ich ja glaube das es blöd war die Monolith Typen bei Freedom (oder überhaupt in Janow) unterzubringen.

Eines Tages (Stalker Zeit) ist mir die Gruppe 2x übern Weg gelaufen. Beim ersten Mal, lagen unweit 3 Duty Kadaver, beim 2. hingen die Typen betend (!) neben 3 Banditenleichen. 

Leichen immer auf einem Haufen. So Monolith-Mäßig eben. 
Mit denen is echt nicht gut Kirschen essen 


..soweit alles erledigt dort.

Eigentlich alles erfolgreich verlaufen


----------



## mephimephi (29. März 2010)

obs daran lag das du freundlich warst, ich glaube es nicht, die müssen ja eh in die J. Station, aber vielleicht bringt es das Spiel durcheinander und deswegen geht die Questreihe nun nicht, da weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter


----------



## Paule_87 (30. März 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe, trotz meines potenten Systems, massive Probleme das Spiel in ansehnlicher Optik flüssig zu spielen. 

Mein System:
Q9650, 8GB DDR2 1066, Asus Maximus II Formula, GTX 285 mit 2GB VRAM, X-fi Titanium Fatal!ty Pro, 2 x HD252HJ im RAID 0 und Win 7 Ultimate x64.

Selbst mit mittleren Details in 1650 x 1050 komme ich nicht über 30 FPS. Im Übrigen sieht die Grafik einfach nur mies aus, selbst mit maximalen Details. Kein Vergleich zu den Screenshots.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## Dustin91 (30. März 2010)

Lol?
Ich hab das Spiel eigtl. gut flüssig mit meinem System spielen können.
Und das ist eher weniger super:
Intel E8400@3,0 Ghz
2 GB Ram
HD 4870 512 MB
und das alles bei 1920*1080
und mit CPU-Control

natürlich hat es desöfteren, z.b. beim rennen am Mittag, geruckelt, aber es war eigentlich nie unspielbar. Und die Grafik finde ich persönlich eigtl. echt gut.
Sieht einfach nicht so hochglanzmäßig aus wie Crysis, und das gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.


----------



## Paule_87 (30. März 2010)

Hmm...ist schon seltsam. Crysis kann ich ohne Probleme zocken, Metro ist auch kein Problem aber bei Call of Pripyat geht mein Rechner in die Knie. Neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen und Win 7 hatte ich erst kürzlich neu aufgesetzt. Ich werde es mal auf meine XP Partition installieren und dort testen.

Was mich auch sehr wundert ist die Tatsache, dass es bei mir nicht annähernd so gut wie auf den Screenshots hier auf PCGH aussieht. 

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## burns (30. März 2010)

Paule_87 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sieht die Grafik einfach nur mies aus, selbst mit maximalen Details.




DAS Problem hatte ich auch.
Dachte schon das wäre ein Witz weil es um soviele Welten übler aussah als Shadow of Chernobyl mit ´09 Mod.

Was ich gemacht hab:

_cs_sharper_full_by_skeleton.zip
neilmc_terrain_pack_cs.rar
graphics_pack_clear_sky_v.1.0.rar
cop_plus_terrain_v2.rar
PM_COP_alpha.rar_

^^ Alles draufklatschen.
(Sind Clear Sky Mods, gehen aber auch in CoP)

Und am Ende noch die _atmosfear_cp_1.3.zip_ - die bringt u.A. nämlich ne veränderte user.ltx mit imho sehr ansehnlichen Settings mit. Nach der Prozedur war der graphische Genuss bei mir von gefühlten 0 Punkten auf 10 hochgeschnellt.


----------



## mephimephi (1. April 2010)

burns schrieb:


> DAS Problem hatte ich auch.
> Dachte schon das wäre ein Witz weil es um soviele Welten übler aussah als Shadow of Chernobyl mit ´09 Mod.
> 
> Was ich gemacht hab:
> ...



oder die s.m.r.t.e.r. prypjat Mod ;P
ich glaube da ist das alles drin und die Grafik ist halt nicht so alles toll leuchte leuchte Crysis, sondern realistisch, wenn man sich damit erstmal abgefunden hat, gehts


----------



## Cyron78 (1. April 2010)

Habs auch seid eben. Dachte das ist ein muß.., nachdem ich Metro gezockte hatte, hab ich von den Machern viieel bessere Grafik erwartet, aber das sieht ja schlecht aus..

Realistisch wirds für mich wenn ich realistische Texturen hab, aber diese hier sehen noch nicht mal mit den Mods ansehnlich aus.. Wenn ich aus den Fenster gucke, das ist realistisch..^^

Vorallem läuft es nicht flüssig.. und das mit ner 295er ist arm..


----------



## mephimephi (1. April 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Habs auch seid eben. Dachte das ist ein muß.., nachdem ich Metro gezockte hatte, hab ich von den Machern viieel bessere Grafik erwartet, aber das sieht ja schlecht aus..
> 
> Realistisch wirds für mich wenn ich realistische Texturen hab, aber diese hier sehen noch nicht mal mit den Mods ansehnlich aus.. Wenn ich aus den Fenster gucke, das ist realistisch..^^
> 
> Vorallem läuft es nicht flüssig.. und das mit ner 295er ist arm..



ist halt eine geschmackssache, wenn man die Stalkerwelt und die Geschichten darum mag, mag man das Spiel mit der Grafik und die Grafik ist immernoch sehr gut, mit der 295nvidia ist es echt komisch, liegt wohl am dual gpu auf der Karte, auf meiner 275gtx läuft es sehr flüssig mit allem an + Mods für bessere grafiken etc. 
Im Bilderthread hier im Forum sind auch Bilder die beweisen, dass sich Stalker CoP von der Grafik her nicht verstecken muss.


----------



## Paule_87 (1. April 2010)

Durch einen blöden Fehler war ich nun doch gezwungen, Windows 7 neu aufzusetzen. Habe danach Stalker neuinstalliert und siehe da, es läuft flüssig und sieht um einiges besser aus als vorher. Keine Ahnung was da los war. Ich finde die Grafik, besonders in der Ferne, immer noch mies, aber naja...

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## Cyron78 (2. April 2010)

Ja mag sein.. 
Wenns bei euch läuft scheints am Dual Gpu zu liegen, hätte ich nun aber nicht gedacht, weil des Game ja schon ein paar Monate draußen ist..

Sollte ich es ändern können, werd ichs hier wieder niederschreiben..


----------



## grubsnek (2. April 2010)

Folgendes Problem: Ich soll mir für den Weg bacg Pripyat einen Schutzanzug besorgen, allerdings kostet der beim Händler 37500 Rubel. Ich habe aber nur 5000. Was mach ich jetzt? So viel Geld kann ich gar ned verdienen....


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2010)

Doch kannst du.
Musst halt mal deine Murmel anstrengen, das Spiel hats verdient


----------



## mephimephi (2. April 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem: Ich soll mir für den Weg bacg Pripyat einen Schutzanzug besorgen, allerdings kostet der beim Händler 37500 Rubel. Ich habe aber nur 5000. Was mach ich jetzt? So viel Geld kann ich gar ned verdienen....



vielleicht gibt es einen bei einer Quest, oder du sammelst mal ein paar Anomalien ab, die Teile dann zu ähm dem Bud Spencer aufn Schiff bringen, dass bringt oft 20k Rubel pro Teil was er braucht.


----------



## grubsnek (4. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Musst halt mal deine Murmel anstrengen, das Spiel hats verdient



mhh...denken tu ich eh schon den ganzen Tag, das muss ich nicht auch noch in Computerspielen haben  



mephimephi schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es einen bei einer Quest



gehts etwas genauer?


----------



## mephimephi (4. April 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> gehts etwas genauer?



War mein Fehler, da muss man jemanden gegen die Banditen helfen da er dort Schulden hat, ich dachte da gab es dann den Anzug von ihm als Belohnung. Aber Anomalien besuchen und die Teile sammeln, verkaufen bei Bud Spencer aufm Schiff bringt schon gut rubel ein


----------



## grubsnek (4. April 2010)

Jo. Die Leute für die Mission hab ich schon beisammen. Durch Nebenmissionen hab ich mir jetzt 32000 ersammelt. Jetzt noch kurz n paar Blutsauger vernichten und ich hab das nötige Kleingeld beisammen. 

Aber wie ich die Nacht hasse, besonders da bei mir das Schlafen irgendwie nicht hinhaut. Man sieht hald fast gar nichts, sodass man die ganze schöne Umgebung nicht mitbekommt.


-.- Jetzt bin ich aufn Weg nach Pripyat und trotz Schutzanzug werd ich die ganze Zeit verstrahlt.


----------



## mephimephi (4. April 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> -.- Jetzt bin ich aufn Weg nach Pripyat und trotz Schutzanzug werd ich die ganze Zeit verstrahlt.



der schützt dich ja nur vorm Giftgas im Tunnel


----------



## grubsnek (4. April 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> der schützt dich ja nur vorm Giftgas im Tunnel




dann hilft nur eins: schneller Medipack reinpumpen als man an Leben verliert 

Außerdem gehts mit Waffen eh viel leichter das ganze Kleinvieh da unten zu erledigen. Bisher war ich bei den Mutanten nur am messern. 

Die gegnerischen Stalker erledigt man, meiner Meinung nach, am Besten mit der Pistole


----------



## mephimephi (4. April 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> dann hilft nur eins: schneller Medipack reinpumpen als man an Leben verliert
> 
> Außerdem gehts mit Waffen eh viel leichter das ganze Kleinvieh da unten zu erledigen. Bisher war ich bei den Mutanten nur am messern.
> 
> Die gegnerischen Stalker erledigt man, meiner Meinung nach, am Besten mit der Pistole



Ja ab und an hab ich auch nur noch Medipacks reingehauen, aber leider wird das Spiel im späteren Verlauf sehr viel Potenzial verschenken...wirst dann aber leider auch merken. 
Ich mag ja nicht spoilern


----------



## FatalMistake (6. April 2010)

ich hab ein Problem:
hab den Patch 1.6.02 raufgetan, und jz startet das game gar nicht mehr...-.-
geht das wieder iwie downpatchen oder so?
bitte hilfe!
mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2010)

Nope, geht nicht. Spielstände sichern, und neu installieren.


----------



## grubsnek (11. April 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> (...) aber leider wird das Spiel im späteren Verlauf sehr viel Potenzial verschenken...wirst dann aber leider auch merken.



Was soll ich sagen? Ich saß am Ende mit offenen Mund da. Aber nicht, weil das Spiel plötzlich so unermesslich gut wurde, sondern weil einfach Schluss war. Das soll das Ende gewesen sein? Aus den bisherigen Stalker-Titeln bin ich aber weitaus heftigere Schlusskämpfe gewohnt, in denen es nochmal so richtig kracht und explodiert. Da war ich schon richtig enttäuscht.

Irgendwie hatte ich im Verlauf des Spiels die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass es jetzt bestimmt bald los gehen wird aber so richtige Kämpfe hatte Call of Prypjat nur sehr vereinzelt zu bieten. Wozu habe ich nur die ganze Zeit das Gaußgewehr inkl. Munition mit mir rumgeschleppt? Das Spiel lässt sich mit Pistole und Messer fast genausogut durchspielen.

Zugebenen, ich habe wie in den bisherigen Stalkern auch nicht viele Nebenaufträge gemacht aber trotzdem verschnekt das Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, tatsächlich extrem viel Potenzial.


----------



## mephimephi (16. April 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? Ich saß am Ende mit offenen Mund da. Aber nicht, weil das Spiel plötzlich so unermesslich gut wurde, sondern weil einfach Schluss war. Das soll das Ende gewesen sein? Aus den bisherigen Stalker-Titeln bin ich aber weitaus heftigere Schlusskämpfe gewohnt, in denen es nochmal so richtig kracht und explodiert. Da war ich schon richtig enttäuscht.
> 
> Irgendwie hatte ich im Verlauf des Spiels die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass es jetzt bestimmt bald los gehen wird aber so richtige Kämpfe hatte Call of Prypjat nur sehr vereinzelt zu bieten. Wozu habe ich nur die ganze Zeit das Gaußgewehr inkl. Munition mit mir rumgeschleppt? Das Spiel lässt sich mit Pistole und Messer fast genausogut durchspielen.
> 
> Zugebenen, ich habe wie in den bisherigen Stalkern auch nicht viele Nebenaufträge gemacht aber trotzdem verschnekt das Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, tatsächlich extrem viel Potenzial.



das meinte ich 
das "Endlevel" ist sowas von leer, da ist nichts los, nur eine stupide kurze Questreihe und dann der harte Endkampf...

Aber mal gucken ob sie im nächsten Stalker draus gelernt haben


----------



## Metagamer (27. April 2010)

Ich reg mich grad scheusslich auf. Bin grad in Prypjat an der Mission "Ein Schuss" (ich glaub jedenfalls dass die so heisst)
Jedenfalls muss ich da den anführer der Söldner mit dem Scharfschützengewehr erledigen. Das problem ist nur das ich beim ersten mal zu lange gewartet hab und die mich entdeckt haben. Speicherwütig wie ich bin, hab ich zwanzig sekunden zuvor ein Quicksafe gemacht. Wenn ich nun schnelllade wissen die sofort dass ich da bin und die Mission scheitert. 

Ist bei mir so ähnlich auch schon früher vorgekommen. 

Ich hab rausgefunden dass ein Neustart des spiels hilft. Hab aber kein bock eine halbe Stunde lang immer das spiel neu zu starten.

Kennt das jemand?

Kann man da sonst noch was machen?

Na toll jetzt isses auf einmal so dass nichmal neu starten hilft


----------



## Sight (27. April 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage, funktioniert bei mir AA nicht oder warum sehe ich noch bei 4xAA Träpchen? Spiele auf maximum und bei den Schatten ist dies besonders hässlich... kann mir jemand n Tipp geben, wie ich das weg machen kann? Oder liegts an den Treibereinstellungen?


----------



## Freeak (29. April 2010)

Die X-Ray Engine Unterstützt keine Kantenglättung in verbindung mit Maximalen Details, mit N-Vidia Funktioniert diese zwar aber auch nicht zu 100%.

Mit Statischer Beleuchtung isses voll nutzbar, aber bei Erweiterter Dynamischer Beleuchtung der Objekte nicht.


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2010)

Bäh, ich habs jetzt nochmal installiert weil ich dachte das es mir jetzt gefällt. Fehlanzeige... Ich hab noch nie in einem Spiel solch kahle Level gesehen. Das sieht alles so steril aus, so leblos und unglaubwürdig. Direkt mal wieder deinstallieren und niewieder nen Stalker-teil kaufen. Ich kann nicht verstehen was ihr alle daran so gut findet?! Ich finde es tierisch langweilig durch diese leblose Welt zu laufen. Bitte erinnert mich jetzt nicht daran das es ein verseuchtes Gebiet ist und deshalb so leblos ist...


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2010)

Aber das ist ja der springende Punkt
Und leblos ist das nicht.
Man hört Anomalien, Nachts Gebelle und Gegrunze von Mutanten, Stalker und andere Gruppen etc....
man muss sich halt ein wenig darauf einlassen, und dann geht das schon


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2010)

Bäh, bäh, bääääh.  Nee, da is bei mir leider nix mit einlassen, das verhindert schon allein die blöde KI. Da vergeht mir alles. Das schlimmste ist jedoch wie ich finde die Animation der sterbenden Feide. Plopp, da liegen sie auf dem Boden in teils sehr lustigen Positionen. 
Das spielt sich alles so komisch hakelig, wenn ich mich ducke denke ich mein Protagonist bricht sich gleich die Knie so schnell geht das. Für mich ein absolut anspruchsloses Spiel. siehe Dialoge: Oh, der Helikopter ist abgestürzt.( Guuuut mein Junge , sehr gute auffassungsgabe, darauf wäre ich garnicht gekommen, ich dachte der Parkt da nur im Sumpf). Aha, der Heli ist abgesturzt weil einfach keiner mehr da war um ihn zu steuern. ??? Hallo, liebloser gehts wohl kaum, wo ist da die Action und Dramatik???
Ich versteh absolut nicht wie man das alles (und es gibt weitaus mehr negative Kritikpunkte) ignorieren kann und an dem Spiel echten Spass haben kann. 
Vll. muss ich ja erst eine ganze Flasche Absolut-Vodka intus haben um auf gleicher Wellenlänge wie die Entwickler zu sein...


----------



## Freeak (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn du keinen Bock hast dich mit der Zone auseinanderzusetzten da jag dir ne Kugel in Kopp..... ernsthaft... wie kann man ein Derart Tolles Spiel nur so niedermachen?

Die Zone ist Recht leer ja, aber dennoch ist das auch im Realen vorbild der Fall, auch da Leben bzw. Arbeiten nicht mehr wie 1000-1500 Menschen in verstralten Gebiet, und auch Tiere (Wilde) siehst du ja im richtigen leben nicht sehr oft oder etwa doch?

Wenn du "Action und Dramatik" möchtest schau dir nen Hollywoodstreifen an oder zock CoD oder nen anderen Titel. Stalker an sich in ein sehr Athmosphärischer Shooter der einen extrem feseln kann wenn es zulässt.
Und um nochmal auf die Leere der Zone zurückzukommen, wenn du dich auch nur mal ein kleinwenig mit den gegebenheiten der realen Zone befasst hättest würdest du wssen das die Reale Zone wesentlich leerer ist weil es ja immerhin ein wesentlich großeres Gebiet als wie im Spiel ist. Da die Reale Zone ja Felder die 1986 für die Landwirtschaft genutzt wurden beinhaltet.

Und die Gegner die in deinen Augen Dumm sind stellen sich Intelligenter an als wie in so mancher Teureren Produktion. Aber wenn man so negativ von vornherein auf das Spiel eingestellt ist kann man sich die Gusche Fusselig Quatschen oder die Finger Blutig Tippen, bei Leuten wie dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## strelok (24. Mai 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vll. muss ich ja erst eine ganze Flasche Absolut-Vodka intus haben um auf gleicher Wellenlänge wie die Entwickler zu sein...


Oder die Vorgänger Zocken.


----------



## goofy84 (25. Mai 2010)

kann mir mal jemand helfen ? Ich bekomme ständig in der Nähe eines Gebäudekomplexes abgehackte Funksprüche, wie kann ich den Jungs denn helfen ?

Danke


----------



## strelok (27. Mai 2010)

goofy84 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand helfen ? Ich bekomme ständig in der Nähe eines Gebäudekomplexes abgehackte Funksprüche, wie kann ich den Jungs denn helfen ?
> 
> Danke




Das ist so ne Nebenquest, hat sich bei mir auch irgendwie erledigt. Wie weiss ich aber nicht mehr?


----------



## mephimephi (27. Mai 2010)

goofy84 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand helfen ? Ich bekomme ständig in der Nähe eines Gebäudekomplexes abgehackte Funksprüche, wie kann ich den Jungs denn helfen ?
> 
> Danke



mach einfach mal diese Artefaktscanner Questreihe der Wissenschaftler, ich glaube die startet bei dem Barkeeper auf dem Schiff, die führt dich von alleine dahin


----------



## goofy84 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon für die Wissenschaftler 3 Quest erledigt. Anormale Pflanze, ein Quest in einem Tunnel wo ich am Ende einen nervigen Mutanten plätten musste, und die Messungsgeschichten an verschiedenen Orten. Danach soll man einen speziellen Scanner erhalten mit dessen Hilfe der Eingang gefunden werden kann. Ich weiss aber nicht wieso ich den Scanner nicht erhalte.


----------



## mephimephi (30. Mai 2010)

goofy84 schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber nicht wieso ich den Scanner nicht erhalte.



ich glaube du musst selber so einen Scannern bestizen, keine Ahnung wie der nun heißt, so ein hightech Teil halt, die "modifizieren" den dann


----------



## goofy84 (2. Juni 2010)

ich habe den Scanner vom Wissenschaftler gekauft, dann ging es auch !!!


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2010)

Damit komme ich wahrscheinlich etwas spät aber gibt es wieder eine Möglichkeit das Spiel auf mehreren Kernen laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs mit CPU Control?


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2010)

Hm das funzt aber nicht ganz er verteilt nur das was vorher auf einem Kern lief auf alle Kerne und die Geschwindigkeit steigt garnicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte du suchst nach einer Möglichkeit das Spiel auf alle Kerne zu delegieren?
Und welche Geschwindigkeit willst du steigern?
Ich glaub ich steh aufm Schlauch


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2010)

Bei Clear Sky hat das Programm für mehr Leistung gesorgt weil das Spiel alle vorhandenen Kerne genutzt hat aber bei Call of Pripyat scheint das nicht zu funktinieren


----------



## debalz (15. Juni 2010)

goofy84 schrieb:


> ich habe den Scanner vom Wissenschaftler gekauft, dann ging es auch !!!



jo, so bin ich auch an den Scanner gekommen, dann zum Kühlturm und die Quest ist gelöst.

habs jetzt auch durch und würde gerne wissen ob von euch jemand mal einen Mod ausprobiert hat oder einen empfehlen kann?
hab immer noch Lust auf die Zone......


----------



## boerigard (15. Juni 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> habs jetzt auch durch und würde gerne wissen ob von euch jemand mal einen Mod ausprobiert hat oder einen empfehlen kann?


Call of Pripyat - Reloaded
Call of pripyat Reloaded mod - Mod DB
Kann ich aber nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen (selbst noch nicht probiert), soll aber gut sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juni 2010)

Warte bis der Stalker:CoP Complete Mod fertig ist
Einen besseren wird es vermutlich nicht geben....


----------



## debalz (16. Juni 2010)

Hab mir mal die Kommentare zum Reloaded mod durchgelesen, sind scheinbar doch viele Bugs dabei, Abstürze kommen vor usw., hab zwar die ca. 800 MB geladen aber nicht installiert.
Stabil sollte ein Mod sein und im Fall von Stalker vor allem eine bessere Grafik bieten, denn die war schon etwas mau (was dem Spielspaß jedoch kaum abträglich war..), z.B. die immergleichen billigen Texturen in den Häusern von Pripyat. Toll wären auch noch so richtig große Endgegnermutantenmonster


----------



## Freeak (16. Juni 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Toll wären auch noch so richtig große Endgegnermutantenmonster



S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ist aber kein Fallout 3, wenn du was Großen erlegen willst dan Spiel das, aber Stalker ist ein Spiel was noch "Einigermaßen" auf Realismuss bei der Gegnergestalltung setzt, zumal die Zone durch Anomalien, Mutanten, Banditen, Radioaktivität und unbekanntes Gebiet eh schon ein Gefahrenherd ist.

In der Realität würdest du dir in der Zone oder allgemein in Pripyat Schneller den Strahlentod holen als wie du S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (Ist ja ne Abkürzung für verschiedene Bezeichnungen) komplett Ausgesprochen hättest.


----------



## debalz (17. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ist aber kein Fallout 3, wenn du was Großen erlegen willst dan Spiel das, aber Stalker ist ein Spiel was noch "Einigermaßen" auf Realismuss bei der Gegnergestalltung setzt



jo - ist ja auch prinzipiell gut so, aber deswegen hab ich ja auch nach einem Mod gefragt. Wenn man halt alle Mutanten und Quests schon kennt dann keimt bei mir zumindest der Wunsch nach mehr. Nach der schönen S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Erfahrung werd ich auch kaum noch Geld für Shooter ohne open world ausgeben; auch wenn Metro 2033 zugegebenermaßen sehr geil war, die kurze Spielzeit allerdings macht das P/L Verhältnis ganz schön kaputt.


----------



## chelios4 (12. Juli 2010)

hallo

ich hab ein problem bei stalker call of Pripyat ich hab eine dx 11 karte und bei mir sehen die luft filter von den Anzügen aus wie unter dx 10  (Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Die ersten DirectX-11-Screenshots - Update: Weitere DX11-Bilder - directx 11) und nicht so wie auf der internet seite das dx 11 aussieht

bitte um hilfe


----------



## xmatzelchenx (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Habe mein Stalker gerade mal getestet doch leider ist mir das Spiel nach einer halben Stunde eingefrohren ist dieser Fehler vielleicht bekannt an was kann das liegen?

Bin mit STRG ALT ENTF raus aus dem Spiel dann stand was von RAY 1.6 Engine funktioniert nicht mehr, schon komisch ein geiles Spiel und dann wiedermal sowas.

Der aktuelle Patch ist drauf.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2010)

chelios4 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab ein problem bei stalker call of Pripyat ich hab eine dx 11 karte und bei mir sehen die luft filter von den Anzügen aus wie unter dx 10  (Stalker: Call of Pripyat: Die ersten DirectX-11-Screenshots - Update: Weitere DX11-Bilder - directx 11) und nicht so wie auf der internet seite das dx 11 aussieht
> 
> bitte um hilfe



Ich weiß, dass man mit Fraps herausfinden kann, ob DirectX 9 oder 10 aktiv ist, aber 11 wird von der Funktion iirc noch nicht unterstützt..

Vielleicht mal einen allgemeinen Thread zu dem Thema hier irgendwo, wos halt passt, im Forum posten.


----------



## chelios4 (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab bereits einen allgemeinen Thread zu dem Thema auf gemacht

zu dem einfiehrer. hast du denn neusten Patch drauf

edit:  schau mal hir rein http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=145064


----------



## Sly074 (18. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern SoC bekommen, allerdings war da kein Key bei... *heul*
Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich einen herbekomme, bzw hat noch jemand einen?
Habe nich vor es exzentrisch online zu zocken, zum ersten nich die Zeit und zum zweiten nich mein Ding.^^
Würde es nur sehr gerne mal spielen.

*thxi* im Voraus... /verbeug


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir heute stalker - COP gekauft, nachden systemanforderungen her muss es ja eine hammer grafik ahben....dachte ich auch...

doch dann war ich stinksauer....alles auf max und es sieht aus wie battelfield vietnam 

trotz alles auf max sieht es nicht anderes aus


was kann ich da tun?


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Juli 2010)

Edit : aja ich kann fotos nicht machen mit druck s-abf und das laden dauert auch immer elednig lange!!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. 
Scheint irgendetwas an deinem System nicht zu stimmen, hardware- oder eher sofwaremäßig, wie Vietnam sieht das ganze normalerweise jedoch nicht aus.^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Juli 2010)

@Whooosaa : was meinst du damit?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> @Whooosaa : was meinst du damit?



So sieht Battlefield: Vietnam aus. Natürlich hat Stalker nicht die allerbeste Grafik, aber wenn es selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen so oder ähnlich aussieht, stimmt irgendetwas an deinem PC nicht. Sind die Einstellungen vlt. zu hoch, sodass dein PC es nimmer packt? Hast du alle aktuellen Treiber drauf? Spiel nochmal neu installiert?


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Juli 2010)

also hinter steht ja die empfohlene systemvorausssetzungen und die erfülle ich alle...

ich denk ich probiers mit nei installiern....


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (14. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Proplem beim Quest Dunkle Geschäfte und zwar soll man ja für Beard dann arbeiten, wenn man das annimmt kann man dann den auftag die dektoren den stalkern abnehmen auswählen.
Dies hab ich dann auch gemacht un den dektor von den abgenommen. Jetz muss man ja nur noch den 2ten Dektor von der anderen stalkern holen. Nur leider find ich die nicht,laut PDA(mission auswähen dektoren von den stalkern abnehmen anklickn ) wäre der dektor bei Beard?


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. August 2010)

Stalker 2 für 2012 angekündigt. Möglicherweise multiplattform. 


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 (PC) - Soll 2012 erscheinen | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2


----------



## Rizzard (14. August 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Stalker 2 für 2012 angekündigt. Möglicherweise multiplattform.



Na supi, eine Multiplattform_Engine. Das kann ja was werden. Somit ist es wohl nicht die CE2.


----------



## Freeak (14. August 2010)

Es war von Offizieller Seite *NIE* die Rede von der Cryengine 2 oder 3, es ist lediglich ein Fangerücht was sich Hartnäckiger hält als nen Rotweinfleck im Teppich.

GSC ist kein Riesenentwickler wie EA die mal eben nen paar Millionen für ne Engine Abdrücken können.


----------



## FrozenBoy (15. September 2010)

S.t.a.l.k.e.r. 2? 

Muss haben!!! =D


----------



## Cionara (16. September 2010)

Ich hatte mir auch die Stalker Teile geholt. Erstmal SoC mit Complete Mod gezockt.
Erst mit Vsync an, aber bei Lichtquellen hatte ich dann übles ruckeln. Also ausgemacht 
und aufgrund von 80-150fps avg war es ohne Vsync nicht so wild. Jetzt Clear Sky 
draufgehauen und dieses Ruckeln bzw. Frameskip an Lichtquellen hat mich in den 
Wahnsinn getrieben. Im Netz gibts rund 100 Threads zum Stichwort "Stalker stuttering fire". 
Dacht ich mir super, das wird wohl niemand lösen können. Bischen inner Konsole die Befehle 
durchgegangen.... r2_enable_r1_lights "on"...  Ok immernoch das Problem. Könnte am Shader 
liegen, probieren wir mal r2_exp_donttest_shad auf "on", ist wohl sinnfrei. Ok weiter... 
MOMENT MAL das hat ja funktioniert  

*Also wer Stalker zockt oder zocken will sollte "r2_exp_donttest_shad von "off" auf "on" setzen.
*
mfg Cionara


----------



## pauola (26. September 2010)

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/0gtesvge/P1.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/1g698k4o/P7.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/56wu5egp/P9.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/78gks7so/P5.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/7ymkhncp/p11.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8qvbmnh0/p12.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/b0ekfl1l/p13.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/dgaefmo9/P2.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/eiibfq71/P3.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/enbnwyod/P6.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/g5m74gy1/p15.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/hkqn4twa/P10.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/s3hvml6t/p14.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/sg21eutk/P8.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/uo3pl6sg/p16.jpg


----------



## xmatzelchenx (20. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe das Spiel seit gesten wieder..doch leider ist das wunderschöne Spiel nach ungefähr einer Stunde abgestürtzt..da war der ganze Bildschirm auf einmal voller ich glaube grüner kleiner Dollar Zeichen, ist das vielleicht auch schon bei jemandem vorgekommen?

Habe einen i7 950 und eine 580 GTX..bisher macht nur das Spiel so Probleme..alle anderen die ich habe laufen.


----------



## Freeak (25. November 2010)

Klingt nach Defekten Grafikram. Mach man nen Screenshot das man sich mal (haha Wortspiel) ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (27. November 2010)

Ich denke nicht das die Karte defect ist da andere Spiele wie: BFBC2, Metro, NFS HP, und Batman..und COD BO reibungslos funktionieren, das wird ein Treiber Problem sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Dezember 2010)

Stecke fest...nein es ist ein Nebenjob. Nördlich der Janow Station ist der Kühlturm. Für die Wissenschaftler soll ich eine Strahlungsquelle näher untersuchen. Aber mich erreicht dort auch ein Hilferuf von Eingeschlossenen.
Ich habe schon viel abgegrast, aber ich finde keinen Weg zu denen. Gibt es einen unterirdischen Weg?, denn alle Türen sind dicht.


----------



## Sixxer (10. Dezember 2010)

Lies den Thread von Anfang an. Es steht irgendwo die Lösung.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Dezember 2010)

Habe es gefunden, mußte nur den richtigen Detektor in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eben Stalker Call of Pripyat gezockt. Ploetzlich haengt sich der PC auf. Ich habe dann neu gestartet aber jetzt startet Stalker Call of Pripyat erst gar nicht mehr. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2010)

Neuesten Patch drauf? Wenn ja, dann habe ich keine Ahnung. ^^ Neu installieren halt.
Wenn nein, dann Speicherstände sichern, deinstallieren, neu installieren, Speicherstände rein, updaten.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (22. Dezember 2010)

Es ist ein verfluchtes geiles Spiel mit Optic der Hammer, doch ich habe es seit meinem letztem mal als es nach einer Stunde oder soo einfach abgestürtzt war nicht mehr gespielt.

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung an was das liegt. BFBC2 funktioniert aber jetzt tadellos, es ist bei mir nämlich abgestürtzt was ich ohne OC nicht habe.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem scheint in den Spielen zu stecken. Bei allen 3 Teilen (mit neuesten Patch) ging es einfach nicht weiter. Bild fest und im Hintergrund der Ton ging weiter.
Neustart und letzten Spielstand weiter.

Ab und zu habe ich das Phänomen, dass z.B. mein Mitkämpfer beim Blutsaugerversteck mal mit und mal ohne Waffe vor mir lief oder den Fahrstuhl nur ansah, einfach nicht zu bewegen war den Fahrstuhlschacht zu öffnen.
Habe auch schon ne Neuinstallation hinter mir.

Sehr suspekt, aber trotzdem ein geiles Spiel.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Dezember 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint in den Spielen zu stecken. Bei allen 3 Teilen (mit neuesten Patch) ging es einfach nicht weiter. Bild fest und im Hintergrund der Ton ging weiter.
> Neustart und letzten Spielstand weiter.
> 
> Ab und zu habe ich das Phänomen, dass z.B. mein Mitkämpfer beim Blutsaugerversteck mal mit und mal ohne Waffe vor mir lief oder den Fahrstuhl nur ansah, einfach nicht zu bewegen war den Fahrstuhlschacht zu öffnen.
> ...



Eben, ist praktisch bei allen Teilen das Gleiche. 
Man regt sich nach einem Crash übel auf, bis man es neugestartet hat und wieder 5 Minuten gezockt hat - dann ist man schon wieder vollkommen im "Bann" der Zone.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Dezember 2010)

Nun ärgert mich das Spiel schon vor dem Start, ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung bei der original DVD:


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nun ärgert mich das Spiel schon vor dem Start, ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung bei der original DVD:



Daran ist nicht das Spiel schuld, sondern der grandiose und überaus beliebte SecuROM-Schutz. 
Probier es mal mit diesem Tool hier, vielleicht hilft dir das ja was. Ansonsten PN an mich, dann können wir etwas anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Dezember 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Daran ist nicht das Spiel schuld, sondern der grandiose und überaus beliebte SecuROM-Schutz.
> Probier es mal mit diesem Tool hier, vielleicht hilft dir das ja was. Ansonsten PN an mich, dann können wir etwas anderes ausprobieren.




Das Tool hat gefunzt. Nun geht es weiter... Danke


----------



## babalu (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Stalker: Call of Pripyat - help!*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin Gelegenheitszocker und zocke seit letztem Wochenende begeistert Stalker.

Aber  - bitte nicht lachen: WIE ÖFFNET MAN DENN DIE ABDECKUNG BEI DEN DETEKTOREN ???

Ich habe stundenlang gegoogelt, alle Tasten auf der Tastatur gedrückt - ist echt zum Haareraufen. Also - wie kriege ich denn diese ggggh - Abdeckung auf? Es wäre mal nicht schlecht nach 100.000 Kröten zusammenkratzen durch Leichen ausweiden auch mal Artefakte sammeln zu können .

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir Jemand helfen würde... .


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Februar 2011)

Schaumal bei spieletipps rein, da sind viele Fragen beantwortet. 

STALKER - Call of Pripyat (PC) bei spieletipps


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht mehr genau, schau mal, ob dir diese Seite weiterhilft.


----------



## babalu (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

danke für eure Tips.

Also: da habe ich mir jetzt einen viel zu großen Kopf gemacht... .

Die Antenne klappt automatisch raus wenn man den Detektor mit "O" rauszieht.

So wie das blöd formuliert ist habe ich die ganze Zeit gedacht, es fehlt noch irgendwas. Seit ich diesen guten Detektor habe, auf dem ich fast das ganze Anomaliefeld auf dem Bildschirm habe, läuft die Suche nach Artefakten wie geschmiert - und das rechnet sich ganz schön, he, he.

Schönes WE .


----------



## herloh (1. März 2011)

Mal so kurz offtopic; Der beste Ego-Shooter der Welt


----------



## Spider1808 (5. März 2011)

herloh schrieb:


> Mal so kurz offtopic; Der beste Ego-Shooter der Welt



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2011)

Sehr interessantes Video: Tschernobyl: 25 Jahre nach dem Super-GAU -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Video: Tschernobyl: 25 Jahre nach dem Super-GAU -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


 
Wirklich sehr interessant, danke für das komplette Video. Die letzten Minuten des Berichts habe ich am Sonntag im TV gesehen und war überrascht, wie exakt z.B. Teile der Stadt Prypjat in Stalker: Call of Pripyat dargestellt werden. Z.B.: das  Riesenrad ist ja anscheinend bis auf die letzte Speiche haargenau im Spiel eingebunden sowie Gebäude, Schiffe etc.. 
Na jedenfalls habe ich hier das Spiel schon seit Wochen rumliegen und nach dem Beitrag erst angefangen zu spielen, will mir die Stadt und Umgebung jetzt unbedingt mal anschauen. Ist schon wahnsinn, aber trotzdem sehr interessant und atmosphärisch, dort einzutauchen und die Gegend zu erkunden.


----------



## Low (15. März 2011)

Ohja, habe ich im TV gesehen. Ich würde zugerne an einem Ort andem sich die Natur wieder alles in dieser Form zurück erobert. Falls ich wüsste das ich in paar Wochen sterben würde, der Besuch dort wäre einer meiner größten Wünsche. Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ohja, habe ich im TV gesehen. Ich würde zugerne an einem Ort andem sich die Natur wieder alles in dieser Form zurück erobert. Falls ich wüsste das ich in paar Wochen sterben würde, der Besuch dort wäre einer meiner größten Wünsche. Gänsehaut pur!


 
Jop, das ist definitiv ein Muss, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht mehr lange zu leben hat. 
Aber, wie oft kommt sowas schon vor..


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Low* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohja, habe ich im TV gesehen. Ich würde zugerne an einem Ort andem sich die Natur wieder alles in dieser Form zurück erobert. Falls ich wüsste das ich in paar Wochen sterben würde, der Besuch dort wäre einer meiner größten Wünsche. Gänsehaut pur!



Es gab mal sowas wie eine führung durch Pripyat, waren glaub Urlauber aus Russland. Die haben sich dann gefreut als der Geigerzähler ausschlug.

Lief mal im TV


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Es gab mal sowas wie eine führung durch Pripyat, waren glaub Urlauber aus Russland. Die haben sich dann gefreut als der Geigerzähler ausschlug.
> 
> Lief mal im TV


 
Jop, so geführte Touren gibt es immer wieder, gab mal ein schönes Stalker-Forum, Oblivion-Lost.de, die haben regelmäßig Touren dorthin mit der Community veranstaltet.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

Meine jetzt aber nicht im Spiel sondern in der richtigen Stadt. Schon krank sowas


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Meine jetzt aber nicht im Spiel sondern in der richtigen Stadt. Schon krank sowas


 
Öhm, ja, schon klar, wie willst du denn eine Tour im Spiel machen?


----------



## Bu11et (15. März 2011)

Hat wer schon den neuen Mod ausprobiert?


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2011)

Hm? Erzähl mal..


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. März 2011)

Einen Besuch der Zone als Tourist ist nicht unbedingt so fern:
_"Wiki: Im Dezember 2010 verkündete das ukrainische Katastrophenschutzministerium die „Exclusion Zone“ um den Reaktor Nr. 4 des Atomkraftwerkes Tschernobyl, ab 2011 offiziell für den Tourismus zu öffnen. Nach Angaben von Spiegel Online gehen Tourismusexperten von bis zu einer Million Besuchern pro Jahr aus, die dieser Art von „Extremtourismus“ nachgehen wollen. Vertreter des UN-Entwicklungsprogramms, welches bereits seit 2004 koordinierend vor Ort ist, begrüßten diese Entscheidung, da so dringend benötigte Investitionen in die Region gelangen könnten.
Im Rahmen geführter Touren durch das Kernkraftwerk kann heute auch Prypjat besichtigt werden, da die Hauptstraßen _ _dekontaminiert wurden. Die übrigen Gebiete der Stadt sollten jedoch nicht betreten werden._ _Bereits heute gibt es Stimmen, welche Prypjat in die Welterbeliste der UNESCO aufnehmen lassen wollen."_


----------



## cortez91 (16. März 2011)

Das hab ich auch vor ein paar Tagen gelesen. Aber mal im Ernst, ich würde mich niemals, aber auch niemals trauen, da hinzufahren. Dafür ist mir Radioaktivität doch ein wenig zu mysteriös, man bemerkt sie ja nicht einmal... Höchstens, wenn ich schwerst krank wäre, wie hier schon einige geschrieben haben, würde das auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben stehen. Ich find es schon ziemlich gruselig, in dem Video zu sehen, wie der nur wenige Meter vom Reaktor entfernt auf dem Balkon steht. Da hab ich echt schon fast ne Gänsehaut bekommen


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2011)

Wow! Davon habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört, aber das wäre ja wirklich der Wahnsinn. Sobald das als Tourismus-Gebiet eröffnet ist, könnte man eventuell auch den Weltkulturerbe-Titel verleihen, schließlich ist es genau das in gewisser Weise..


----------



## Cyruz (16. März 2011)

also mein liebstes Urlaubsziel wäre das ja nicht. Und wer was bleibendes haben will, kann auch Thailand fliegen


----------



## Hardy088 (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein grosses Problem mit diesem Spiel und zwar dauert es eine Ewigkeit bis es ladet oder speichert. Selbst wenn ich nur auf ESC drücke um ins Hauptmenü zu kommen vergehen sehr viele Sekunden. Ich habe das Spiel auf Version V1.6.02 gepatcht und mein System findet ihr hier sysProfile: ID: 108895 - Hardy088

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. März 2011)

Hey,
das Problem gab es bei den Stalker-Teilen immer wieder mal. Probiere mal, den gesamten STALKER-COP Ordner aus Öffentliche Dokumente rauszunehmen, speicher ihn irgendwo zwischen, und starte das Spiel neu. Wenn es dann richtig funktioniert, war wahrscheinlich der Speicherstand zerschossen. Falls nicht, kommst du wohl um eine Neuinstallation nicht rum.
Gruß


----------



## Hardy088 (17. März 2011)

Beide Lösungen haben leider nichts gebracht. Trotzdem danke. Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag was man machen könnte um diese Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Hardy088 (18. März 2011)

Ganz einfache Lösung: ich musste das Spiel unter dem Pfad installieren den er mir vorschreibt und nicht auf eine andere Partition. Nun funzt alles so wie es auch soll


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2011)

Hardy088 schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Lösung: ich musste das Spiel unter dem Pfad installieren den er mir vorschreibt und nicht auf eine andere Partition. Nun funzt alles so wie es auch soll


 
Na also.  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Blutstoff (19. März 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Einen Besuch der Zone als Tourist ist nicht unbedingt so fern:
> _"Wiki: Im Dezember 2010 verkündete das ukrainische Katastrophenschutzministerium die „Exclusion Zone“ um den Reaktor Nr. 4 des Atomkraftwerkes Tschernobyl, ab 2011 offiziell für den Tourismus zu öffnen. Nach Angaben von Spiegel Online gehen Tourismusexperten von bis zu einer Million Besuchern pro Jahr aus, die dieser Art von „Extremtourismus“ nachgehen wollen. Vertreter des UN-Entwicklungsprogramms, welches bereits seit 2004 koordinierend vor Ort ist, begrüßten diese Entscheidung, da so dringend benötigte Investitionen in die Region gelangen könnten.
> Im Rahmen geführter Touren durch das Kernkraftwerk kann heute auch Prypjat besichtigt werden, da die Hauptstraßen __dekontaminiert wurden. Die übrigen Gebiete der Stadt sollten jedoch nicht betreten werden._ _Bereits heute gibt es Stimmen, welche Prypjat in die Welterbeliste der UNESCO aufnehmen lassen wollen."_


 
Ich war 2006 im Rahmen einer Forschungsexpedition dort. Ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich größten Respekt vor der Strahlung hatte und diese Reise wohl mit Abstand das erfürchtigste war, dass ich bis Dato erleben dürfte. Noch heute läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich an diese Reise und die Erlebnisse zurückdenke. Mit entsprechender Führung ist es aber weit weniger gefährlich, als man vielleicht annimmt. Sollte man sich für dieses Gebiet interessieren und einmal die Gelegeheit dazu haben, dort hinzugelangen, muss man diese auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen. Auch die Randgebiete sind es wert besucht zu werden. Das Elend ist jedoch so groß, dass es sicherlich nicht für jedermann geeignet ist.


----------



## Entelodon (20. März 2011)

kann mir mal jemnd sagen welches der gefährlichste mutant ist in cop? bei mir wird ständig die Chimere als stärkster bisher erledigter mutant im profil gezeigt... ich glaube nicht das dies zutrifft, da mich die die begegnung mit einem pseudoriesen vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr medi und vorallem munition gekostet hat...


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Ich werde COP auch wieder mal spielen, nur meinen Frage. Gibt es irgendwelche guten Mods die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Low (20. März 2011)

Gibt es noch nicht lange
YouTube - Call of Pripyat Complete - Official Trailer


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Der Trailer ist echt gut gemacht


Ich werde jetzt erst einmal COP neu uter Win 7 installieren


----------



## Entelodon (20. März 2011)

"no tools for upgrade" oder wie der auch heisst ist nicht schlecht, um die nervige werkzeugsuche zum tunen der waffen abzustellen. danach kann man tunen ohne werkzeug (kann die werkzeuge-such aufträge trotzdem machen)...  den "real weapon names mod" hab ich auch drauf... ein mod gegen den hunger wär nicht übel...


----------



## Whoosaa (20. März 2011)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch nicht lange
> YouTube - Call of Pripyat Complete - Official Trailer



Sehr nice. 
Werde ich dir nächsten Tage mal auf der Front updaten..


----------



## hd5870 (25. März 2011)

Danke für die Verlinkung dieses Mods.
Ich sitze selber gerade an einem großem Projekt da ich ein riesen Fan von Pripyat bin!

http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-52a0n.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-51xpt.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-5uavn.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-5dab6.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-5waq4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-5hbis.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/xrengine2011-03-2503-5zl52.jpg


----------



## IceMan62 (25. März 2011)

Wer auf Action und weitere/zusätzliche Aufgaben steht sollte sich mal den "Sigerous Mod" ansehen.
Infos dazu findet man unter [MOD] Sigerous Mod v.1.6-1.7 [ENG] - OnlineWelten Forum


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (27. März 2011)

Hallo Rated R Superstar!!!

hast sehr recht. Im COP ist Chimere verflucht das stärkste Mutant...auf Spiel-Settings: Meister fast unmöglich zu töten !!!

mfg


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. März 2011)

Wollte schön Stalker:CoP spielen, doch der Spielspaß wird durch ein seltsames "Ruckeln/ Zucken" getrübt. Habe schon CPU-Control installiert und das Spiel auf alle vier Kerne verteilt. Mit den Fps hat das nichts tun, auch bei 70 fps "zuckt/ springt" das Bild im ca. 1 bis 2 Sekundentakt, wenn ich mich bewege oder drehe(Vsync on/off auch keine Verbesserung). Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (28. März 2011)

@N8Mensch2 Hallo!!!

es hat eigentlich mit div. Dinge zu tun glaube ich zumindest!!! und zwar mit
1. Monitor inkl. höchste Auflösung ?
2. Hz Zahl: native vom Monitor und im Spiel?

Boah ich sehe jetzt dein System: Ach Du (heiliger Papst) hast ja 46'' LED. Meine Frage ist das ein Fernseher oder ein richtiges Monitor? Es gibt da ein gewaltigen unterschied, das ist wie Himmel und Erde!!!
Aber es hat nicht direkt damit zu tun, sondern mit Auflösung!!! Was Du eingestellt hast, wie viel, und wo? Bitte Antworten.

Mein Tipp: Stell bitte im Spiel dein Auflösung auf 1920 x 1080 (FULL-HD) es ist was es ist und mein instinkt sagt mir musste vollkommen ausreichen.
               Und noch ein Tipp von mir: Ab 32'' werden die Bilder auf einer großen Fläche schwammig dargestellt das habe ich selber live erfahren im Elektronik Geschäft. Aber naja!!! ist ein anderes Thema

mfg


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps, aber TV oder Monitor dürften nicht die Ursache sein, Auflösung ist nativ und 60 hz. 
Derartiges "Bildspringen" kenne ich auch sonst von keinem Spiel. Das Bild friert quasi alle paar Sekunden für einen Bruchteil von einer Sekunde ein.

*Edit: *Habe jetzt das Spiel mal neu gestartet und läuft deutlich besser. Vielleicht sind die alten 1.0-Spielstände mit dem Patch 1.6 nicht ganz "kompatibel". Das muss ich aber noch ausgiebig testen, nicht das der Verlauf des Spiels den "Fehler" wieder hervorruft


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2011)

Na also, geht doch. Man sieht, die Stalker-Reihe hat halt so ihre kleineren und größeren Macken..


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (30. März 2011)

@N8Mench2

ja, aber Du hast nicht geschrieben, auf welcher Auflösung Du spiel? Was hast Du eingestellt und Wo? das war ja meine Frage?

na gut!!!

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Welchse ist der letzte Patch, ich bin jetzt bei 1.6.0.2


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

1.6.0.2 ist der aktuellste.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2011)

Jop, hier haben sie mal zur Abwechslung nicht so viele gebraucht.. *hust SoC 10+ Patches hust*


----------



## Gowron (6. April 2011)

.. was lange wird wird gut  !


----------



## Clonemaster (12. April 2011)

Das Spiel war bei meiner Graka dabei und habs jetzt über Steam geladen. 
Wenn ich es starten will, kommt *|X-Ray 1.6 Engine funktioniert nicht mehr|*

kann mir wer helfen pls


----------



## L-man (12. April 2011)

das ist das Typische Fenster wenn das Spiel abstürzt, habe ich auch 1-2 mal gehabt allerdings erst nach Stunden im Spiel.


----------



## Clonemaster (12. April 2011)

Ja und bei mir kommt das sofort, also wenn ich das Spiel starten will. >.<

Wills jetzt nicht probeweise mal neu runterladen, weil das bei 5,2Gb mit 2000der DSL nicht so schnell geht


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2011)

Für den Fehler kann es die verschiedensten Ursachen geben, prinzipiell sollte daher erste Aktion sein: Neu installieren. 
Dass das in dem Fall dann lange dauert, dafür kann das Spiel auch nichts, das hat man halt davon, wenn man via Steam kauft.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. April 2011)

habs nicht gekauft war bei graka dabei, aber nur als download bei steam  
aber ok ich lads mal neu runter >.<


----------



## yamo (20. April 2011)

Habe die Trilogie grad fürn Zwanni von Amazon erhalten (sind sogar Handbücher dabei!). Mods sind schon runtergeladen. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2011)

Viel Spaß dabei.  Kannst gerne auch hier eventuelle Fragen zu SoC stellen, da es ja dafür keinen ST gibt..


----------



## Dustin91 (21. April 2011)

Gibt es sehr wohl, du Knecht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/68537-sammelthread-s-t-l-k-e-r-shadow-chernobyl.html


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2011)

Pff, 2 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung - ganz stark..


----------



## cruiser71 (21. April 2011)

hallo erstmal,

bin auf das forum hier gestossen, weil ich mir neulich cop gekauft und installiert habe (SoC habe ich seinerzeit auch schon sehr geil gefunden) und ich gerade hier so einiges erfahren und somit das gefühl habe, dass das hier ein sehr aktives + kompetentes forum ist 

ich spiele unter vista32 im dx10 setup (also renderer r3, stimmt doch oder ?) und habe ein paar allgemeine fragen zu den settings (die man via console bzw über die user.ltx einstellen kann):

-> spielen die r2_ einstellungen im directx10-modus überhaupt eine rolle (z.B. r2_gi off/on etc.) oder wirken sich nur änderungen im r3-bereich aus ? zumindest bemerke ich bei r2_gi on/off im gegensatz zu damals bei soc (da war's ein gravierender unterschied !) nun bei cop keinen unterschied

-> auch bei verschiedenen settings von r2_tf_mipbias merke ich unter dx 10 keine unterschiede

-> ist es korrekt, dass man dx 10.1 manuell via "r3_use_dx10_1 on" einstellen kann/muss, wenn man es will und die karte (wie in meinem fall) dies unterstützt ? habe mal gelesen, dass 10.1 zu 10 keine unbedingt sichtbaren verschönerungen bringt, allerdings könnte alles etwas performanter ablaufen, ist das korrekt ?

für eure antworten schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

hallo erstmal...

hab heute cop installiert, ver 1.6.0.2 raufgepatched, einen gras textur patch und den reloaded 0.7 raufgetan

settings auf max, neustart und ab ins game

das game hängt iwie im menü nach...

drück ich auf start dauert es mind 15sek bis der ladeschirm kommt

so, mit hoffnung das die grafik bombe ist (die grafikoptionen deuteten auf sehr hohe grafi khin [DX11, Tesselation, SSAO etc])

doch so wars nicht

es war eine diashow und die grafik unter jeder kritik...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen weil in den videos sieht das immer so super aus, und grad der ersteindruck solle ja super sein


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2011)

@ cruiser71:

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum. 
Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir auch nicht so wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich mich mit der User.ltx kaum auskenne.
Spontan würde ich aber sagen: Wenn es auch Einstellungen mit r1_... gibt, aber keine mit r4_..., dann liegt deine Vermutung nahe, dass es sich bei r1 um DX9, bei r2 um DX10 und r3 um DX11 handelt.
Bzw., falls r3_... DX10.1 ist, müsste es ja eigentlich noch r4_... geben - unterstützt CoP nicht auch schon DX11?

@ AntiFanboy:

Kann man jetzt aus der Ferne auch schlecht beurteilen, ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen:
Komplett neu installieren, und dann schauen wie das Spiel läuft, und dann einen nach dem anderen deine Mods einbrigen, und schauen, ab wann das Spiel Faxen macht. Das dann halt auslassen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

hab den completed mod drauf...

läuft flüssig und sieht besser aus


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2011)

Geht doch, viel Spaß.


----------



## cruiser71 (23. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Erstmal Willkommen im Forum.


 danke

habe inzwischen die Zusammenhänge die user.ltx betreffend ergoogelt und folgendes aus einem Clear Sky -TweakGuide (Grafikengine bei clear sky xray 1.5, bei cop xray 1.6 wegen dx11 support glaube ich)
"Renderer Settings: An important note regarding the renderer settings below with r1_ r2_ or r3_ prefixes - they only have an impact under certain Render options (See In-Game Settings section). Any setting starting with r1_ only works under the 'Static Lighting' (DX8) renderer; any setting starting with r2_ works in every mode except Static Lighting, though a few may not work properly in the 'Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting' modes - this is usually noted; any setting starting with r3_ only works in the 'Enhanced Full Dynamic Lighting (DX10)' mode. As with the in-game Advanced graphics options, some of these settings require a full restart of the game to come into effect."
Quelle: TweakGuides.com - STALKER: Clear Sky Tweak Guide

also gilt r1= dx8, r2= dx9, r3= dx10 wobei 10.1 über "r3_use_dx10_1 on" einstellbar ist (nur ATI, NVidia hat dieses update übersprungen, hab ich auch wo gelesen)
und r4= dx11

meine graka (ati radeon 4870) unterstützt bis maximal 10.1 ... insofern paßt bei mir alles, denn beim game start meldet die console etwas von "kein renderer 4 möglich", aber r3-einstellungen werden alle geladen.

@AntiFanboy: das mit den 15 sekunden bis der ladebildschirm erscheint habe ich auch, aber nur wenn ich auf sehr hohe grafik-settings gehe. dann kann ich während des ladens kaffee trinken gehen *lol, aber die dia show habe ich zum glück nicht, denn spiel läuft trotz extrem langen ladens dennoch relativ flüssig (> 30fps), auch auf meiner etwas älteren kiste. 
ich spiele zur Zeit mit dx10 10.1 und mit dem atmosfear-mod 1.3, SSAO standard, AA 2x, rest alles maximal.

EDIT: den complete mod habe ich mir auch schon runtergeladen, werde ich auch demnächst mal installieren.


----------



## yamo (24. April 2011)

Bin ziemlich angetan von CoP+complete Mod. Äußerst gute Grafik, enorm große Welt+Handlungsfreiheit - aber auch deshalb oft ein wenig Leerlauf. Alles auf max. habe ich enorme hohe fps in DX11.
Ist das normal? Leider gibts öfter kleine Ruckler beim nachladen, kann man das Streaming noch optimieren?


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Stalker ist einfach nur nen geiles Game jeder der das Gegenteil behauptet hat einfach keine Ahnung, dieses Gefühl genug Muni und Ausrüstung zu haben ändert sich schlagartig dazu das du von einer auf der anderen Sekunde ins Gras beißt. Diese Unsichtbare Bedrohung macht alles aus du fühlst dich im Game permanent hin und hergerissen.


----------



## Sixxer (14. Mai 2011)

Word!!


----------



## Stääf (20. Mai 2011)

Joa bis jetzt eines der besten Games was ich je gezockt hab.
Aber nun komme ich dank eines Bugs nicht weiter xD
Bin gerade durch den Tunnel in Pripyat durch, jetzt vergeht die Ingame-Zeit seeehr schnell 24h sind in ca. 30sek durch.
Hatte das jemand auch schonmal oder hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht. 
Wahrscheinlich hats dir einfach des Savegame zerhauen, nochmal eines laden wo's noch funktioniert hat und weiterspielen.


----------



## Stääf (20. Mai 2011)

Jo hab nochmal vom Tunnel gestartet, geht jetzt.
Jetzt sind mir auch wenigstens 2 Typen am leben geblieben 


Edit: Direkt wieder was neues 
Ich musste jetzt das bewegliche Signal untersuchen, danach sollte man ja in die Basis, weil es ein Angriff geben könnte.
Nach der Emission mit Evakuierung geht es nicht mehr weiter.
Ich denke mal man muss da mit Kovalski (so heißt er oder?) reden, weil ich ihn nach der Emission nicht mehr ansprechen kann und auch nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Sixxer (30. Mai 2011)

Schon irgenwo neue Infos zum Nachfolger aufgetaucht?


----------



## Stääf (30. Mai 2011)

Hab noch nichts gehört, weiß nur das es auch für die Konsolen kommt, aber vom Menü her soll es PC-gerecht sein. Naja bis 2012 dauert´s noch ein bisschen, denke nächstes Jahr im 1. Quartal, da die besten Spiele in dieser Zeit kommen 
Die machen auch eine Sendung darüber, glaube nur auf russisch und englisch, aber werde sie trotzdem sehn.
KinoS.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
Da gibt es paar Bilder und ein Trailer.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Mai 2011)

Jop, 2012 ist für den Release angepeilt, erste Infos wird's also erst ca. Ende des Jahres geben.


----------



## Sixxer (31. Mai 2011)

Oh man was mache ich solange?


----------



## Stääf (31. Mai 2011)

Jeden Teil auf höchster Schwierigkeit zocken 
Gibt ja auch andere Spiele die Spaß machen


----------



## Sixxer (31. Mai 2011)

Stääf schrieb:


> Jeden Teil auf höchster Schwierigkeit zocken


Hab ich schon. Das ist für mich persönlich die beste Gamereihe überhaupt. Allein die Hintergrundmusik und dazu noch Nachts mit der Taschenlampe ist schon einen Oskar wert. Mal sehen ich werde vielleicht alle drei nochmal von vorne anfangen. Momentan gibt der Markt auch nichts her was dieser Reihe ebenbürdig ist.


----------



## Stääf (31. Mai 2011)

Von der Clear Sky Menümusik komm ich gar nicht weg.
Fallout kommt Stalker auch sehr nah, also ist genauso aufgebaut, aber viel schlechter 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal mit der 360 zocken gibt´s auch vieles was gut ist.


----------



## Sixxer (31. Mai 2011)

360? Konsole? Falls ja --->
Falls nein --------------->
In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß


----------



## Stääf (31. Mai 2011)

Nene schon die Konsole xD
PS3 gefällt mir nicht und auf der 360 gibt´s die Spiele die ich brauch die es fürn PC nicht gibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Mai 2011)

Stääf schrieb:


> Von der Clear Sky Menümusik komm ich gar nicht weg.


 
Die hier, oder? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1siPgAVOAtU

Alter, jedes Mal wenn ich die höre, läuft's mir kalt den Rücken runter .. trotzdem muss ich immer mal wieder reinhören..


----------



## Sixxer (31. Mai 2011)

Gäänaauuu die.


----------



## Stääf (1. Juni 2011)

Joa die ist auch richtig geil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh25sS6HE6Y
Das ist die die ich meine.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (31. August 2011)

Nabend,

seit ich CoP Spiele, kommen manchmal Standbilder.
Das Spiel läuft normal, nur bleibt das Bild für 0,5 - 5 Sekunden stehen.

Ist zwar nicht tragisch, aber es nervt extrem!

Währe über Tipps sehr dankbar.

MFG


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2011)

Das liegt an der Engine meines Wissens nach und lässt sich nicht beheben soweit ich weiß.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (1. September 2011)

Ok, danke.

Schade, weil das stört immer wenn ich Gegner abschießen muss.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (1. September 2011)

Bis zu 5 Sekunden bleibt bei dir das Bild hängen? Also das kenne ich von meinem Spiel so nicht und ist wohl nicht normal.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. September 2011)

Nope, habe ich auch noch nie erlebt.
Mal ein neues Spiel starten, womöglich hat es dir das Savegame zerhauen. 
Ansonsten neu installieren und die ganze Tuerei, alles löschen usw. und komplett neu, und dann mal alten /Spielstand ausprobieren bzw. neuen anfangen.
Vorher natürlich alle Treiber updaten usw., das Übliche halt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. September 2011)

Also bei mir kommt es auch vor und das schon seit dem ersten Teil.


----------



## mephimephi (8. September 2011)

keine Standbilder auf keinem meiner 3 Pcs, einer mit Ati Karte und Amd 965er, einer mit Nvidia und i5, selbst aufm Arbeitsnotebook kam sowas nicht vor, habe aber immer die S.M.R.T.E.R. PripyatMod drauf, vielleicht liegts an einer Mod bei Euch?


----------



## Veriquitas (16. September 2011)

Ne ob mit oder ohne Mod, ist es ganz selten so das das Bild stehen bleibt nach dem Motto Level nachladen. Es gibt merehre Leute die das Problem haben und meinen auch das würde an der xRay Engine liegen.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (22. September 2011)

Nabend,

ich bin jetzt in Prypyat schon fast am Ende.
Ich muss noch ein Gespräch mit Oberst Kowalski führen wo ich aber hänge.

Wenn das Gespräch stattfindet, ist der Bildschirm schwarz.
Dann passiert nix, aber Cpu und Graka sind gut belastet.
Und auch das Button wo ich hin muss wird im Gebäude für das Erdgeschoss angeizeigt, nicht fürs 1. Odergeschoss.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. September 2011)

Hast du einen Trainer mit laufen??? Da kann so etwas passieren.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (23. September 2011)

Nein, hab das Spiel sogar neuinstalliert und die Speicherdatei einfach mit dem dazugehörigen Patch eingefügt - keine besserung.

Also da steht dann nur "Mission Abgeschlossen: Mit Oberst Kowalski reden" -> dann nur schwarzes Bild.

Cpu und Graka sind noch unter Last als wenn ich normal spielen würde.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. September 2011)

Womöglich hat es dir auch hier das Savegame zerhauen, passiert ab und zu mal bei der X-Ray-Engine. Probier mal, von einem früheren Speicherpunkt (ca. 1 Stunde Spielzeit) nochmal an die Stelle zu kommen.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (23. September 2011)

Auch der Speicherstand davor bringt keine änderung.

Kanns echt sein, dass genau diese CD irgendwo nen Schaden hat?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. September 2011)

Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, das kann dir leider bei jeder CD passieren. Gebraucht gekauft?
Mal vielleicht ein Image aus dem Inet runterladen, dass ist ja in deinem Fall ok, da du das Original hast, und damit probieren. Ansonsten.. mal danach gegoogelt? Ich habe jetzt keine Lust mehr xD, aber morgen kann man mal schauen..


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. September 2011)

Du hättest auch heute osten können, bin sowieso nen langschläfer 

Also die CD hab ich mit allen andeen Teilen in einer Box gekauft, also neu.

Nach der Scene hatte ich mal gegoogelt, aber so genaus kam da nicht.

Ich probiers heue mal mit dem Image.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (24. September 2011)

Wo bekommt man diese Image-Datei denn her?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. September 2011)

Such mal hier:

Stalker Mods, Stalker Maps, Stalker Downloads


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2011)

So, es ist unglaublich, aber gerade eben habe ich endlich auch Call of Pripyat durch - ja, ich habe es auch noch geschafft. 

Was soll man sagen - wirklich nicht schlecht, das Ende hat jedoch enttäuscht. Wieder kein Freeplay, ein "plötzliches" und eher unerwartetes Ende, und kein richtiger Endkampf wie in SoC und CS am Sarkophag - EPIC, wenn man zu Ende des Spiels endlich am Reaktor war. Hat hier leider gefehlt - trotzdem gelungene Unterhaltung insgesamt, gerade Zaton und Jupiter haben großen Spaß gemacht, sich da durchzuarbeiten und -stöbern.

Freue mich auf S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2. 

P.S.: Diese große grüne Anomalie zwischen den 2 Häusern in Pripyat, ließ sich da eigentlich was machen?


----------



## Lancer. (25. November 2011)

Du musst mal auf die Anomalie rauf klettern, dann bekommst auch was schönes.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Januar 2012)

So ich habs heute geschafft durch zu Spielen  mit einem gemischten Ende teils gut teils böse  
War aber echt geil und hat wieder richtig fun gemacht, auch wenn ich das Ende sehr abruppt finde das hätte man irgendwie anders gestalten können. Also bis jetzt sind die Enden von SoC die besten die ich in einem Spiel jemals hatte und hoffe das die es bei Stalker2 wieder so hinbekommen weil bei CS und jetzt CoP sind sie beiweitem nicht so gut.
Jetzt hoffen wir mal das Stalker2 kommen wird


----------



## Snoozle (4. Januar 2012)

Huhuuuu,

ich habe mal eine Frage * ! Betrifft den ersten Stalker Teil - Shadow of chernobyl, das ist zwar hier nicht der richtige Thread, aber ich denke diese eher allgemeine Frage könnt Ihr mir trotzdem beantworten.

Stalker muss nach installation ja gepatched werden. Reicht es wenn ich direkt den 1.005 Patch drauf mache, oder muss ich alle Patches nacheinander installieren  ??

*lg Meli


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

Hmm ich meine mich erinnern zu können das man alle Updates brauchte, bin mir aber nicht 100%tig sicher.


----------



## Snoozle (4. Januar 2012)

hm okay, ich gucke mal, weil hatte beim recherhieren noch gelesen, dass der 1.005 alle vorgänger enthält und somit die Sache dann mit einem Patch erledigt sein sollte *;D ! Ich probier das einfach mal aus.


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> hm okay, ich gucke mal, weil hatte beim recherhieren noch gelesen, dass der 1.005 alle vorgänger enthält und somit die Sache dann mit einem Patch erledigt sein sollte *;D ! Ich probier das einfach mal aus.


 
Wird er dir ja anzeigen


----------



## Snoozle (4. Januar 2012)

Also meinst Du damit, dass wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe, den 1.0005 runtergeladen habe und installieren will, es auf jeden Fall in Ordnung ist, wenn ich KEINE Fehlermeldung bekomme, oder * ?!

SPrich, wenn ich eine Fehlermeldung kriege, muss ich Vorgänger Patches zuerst installieren, oder *;D ???


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> Also meinst Du damit, dass wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe, den 1.0005 runtergeladen habe und installieren will, es auf jeden Fall in Ordnung ist, wenn ich KEINE Fehlermeldung bekomme, oder * ?!
> 
> SPrich, wenn ich eine Fehlermeldung kriege, muss ich Vorgänger Patches zuerst installieren, oder *;D ???


 
Ich denke mal wenn die vorherigen Updates notwendig sind, dann wird beim Versuch den 05er zu installieren, ein Fenster auftauchen das dich darauf hinweist das du erstmal die vorherigen Updates installieren sollst  Wenn nicht dann ist alles okay.


----------



## Snoozle (4. Januar 2012)

okay super, vielen Dank *


----------



## Freeak (4. Januar 2012)

Installiere jeden Patch Einzeln, ist beser so. Da die Patches alle recht klein sind ist es sehr unwarscheinlich das die Nachfolgenden die Änderungen aus den Vorgängerversionen enthalten.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2012)

Afaik war doch der 1.006 der letzte? Und man muss zuerst den 5er, und danach den 6er draufmachen.. oder täusch ich mich da jetzt? Bin @ App..


----------



## Snoozle (5. Januar 2012)

Huhuuuu,

danke für eure ANtworten. Ne, das hatte ganz easy mit dem 1.0005 Patch geklappt, welches ich erstmal nur runtergeladen hatte * ! Das hat er direkt installiert und nit rumgemeckert und anschließend hatte ich den Complete Mod draufgespielt + 2 Patches dazu noch (so ein Sprachpatch und eins für die Waffenbalance). Und es startete alles ohne rumzuzicken und das sieht einfach nur meeeeeeeeeeeeeega geil aus * ! Läuft astrein und joa, ich denke ich kann somit behaupten, dass es ausreicht den 1.0005 Patch zu installieren * !

Andere Frage an die Stalkerprofis....

Es gibt ja zwei Gruppierungen, denen man beitreten kann und von denen man Aufträge bekommt... die Wächter und die Freiheittypen....

Wie ist das denn ? Ich würde schon gerne alle Nebenquests machen, nur ist es nit so, dass wenn ich in einer Gruppierung bin, ich die Aufträge der anderen Gruppierung nit mehr ausführen kann ?!?!?! Das wäre ja doof * - oder kann man es schaffen beiden neutral gegenüber zu sein ?`Aber wird man nit automatisch Mitglied nach Erledigung einiger Aufträge für einen Questgeber einer der beiden Gruppen? Ist ja doof, wenn ich andere Quests dann nit mehr machen kann, da sie der anderen Gruppierung zu grunde liegen.

Dann wäre die Frage, welche der Gruppierungen hat mehr/bessere Quests bzw. Questbelohnungen ?!

*lg Meli


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2012)

> Und es startete alles ohne rumzuzicken und das sieht einfach nur meeeeeeeeeeeeeega geil aus


Und jetzt spiel mal Call of Pripyat mit dem STALKER Reloaded Mod


----------



## Snoozle (5. Januar 2012)

ja ich muss doch erstmal das normale stalker spielen * ! Das fesselt mich jetzt schon, die Atmosphäre ist total der hammer. Danach wollte ich es evtl. nochmal durchspielen mit nem anderen Mod, habe da mal recherchiert, so Oblivion Lost, AKM Geschichten, die das Gameplay auch noch ändern und mehr Waffen haben. Danach Clear Sky (mit Complete Mod hihi) und dann erst Call of Pripyat, alles der Reihe nach * !


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2012)

Für SoC und CS war ich damals viel zu schreckhaft. Okay bin ich jetzt eigentlich auch noch aber nicht mehr so krass  Und jezt fehlt mir die Lust die alten Teile nochmal zu spielen. 
Würde am liebsten mal Metro 2033 durchzocken aber bei mir läuft es ja leider nicht mehr :/


----------



## Snoozle (5. Januar 2012)

ich hatte Metro letzte Woche durchgezockt, ein freund saß die ganze zeit brav daneben *hihi* an zwei Tagen, ca. 9 std. hats gedauert. bei mir liefs perfekt, konnte bestmögliche grafikqualität machen und es lief einwandfrei. aber der pc den ich da habe der ist auch ein flakschiff mit Geforce 580 GTX, 8 GB Ram, I7 2600 K QUadcore und das Spiel noch auf der SSD Platte * ! Metro ist echt super  - dadurch war ich jetzt auch heiß auf Stalker geworden. Da im Moment doofes Wetter ist, unternehme ich nit so viel und habe was Zeit zum zocken, momentan macht das echt fun. hatte ja für Dead Island (soooo geil *) mal wieder angefangen spiele zu spielen, was ich zuletzt 2004 gemacht hatte (Doom 3 + Addon) *;D - den neuen PC hatte ich an sich für Doom 4 gekauft schon, als Vorgriff, aber Dead Island hat mich so dermaßén begeistert und joa da kam Spielebegeisterung wieder irgendwie hihi !


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2012)

Naja Metro könnte ich auch problemlos zocken.. eigentlich. Bei mir stürzt es immer beim starten ab.


----------



## Snoozle (5. Januar 2012)

bei mir hatte es erst nit gestartet wegen irgendner physxloader datei, hatten danbn den physx treiber aktualisiert, danach kam der fehler nit mehr, es startete trotzdem erst gar nit, haben dann eine datei aus dem ordner geholt -> content.upk0 -> danach startete es * ! Der Witz war. Wo ich wieder das Spiel startete, wollte es erstmal nit... -> die datei wieder in den ordner gepackt, gestartet (ging nit), wieder rausgenommen, gestartet -> ging wieder * !

Komischerweise gehts aber dann inzwischen (zuletzt halt) auch ohne diesen schritt, man muss nur 2, 3 mal nen doppelklick auf den shortcut machen, dann startet es *;D


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2012)

Hatte ich alles ohne Erfolg ausprobiert


----------



## Snoozle (5. Januar 2012)

hm das ist ja doof, das tut mir leid, weil das Spiel ist echt der hammer. vllt. klappts mit dem Nachfolger *;D !


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> hm das ist ja doof, das tut mir leid, weil das Spiel ist echt der hammer. vllt. klappts mit dem Nachfolger *;D !


 
Mal hoffen wenn nicht dann


----------



## Snoozle (9. Januar 2012)

HUhuuuuu,

und nochmal eine Frage * !

Das hat alles super hingehauen, Complete Mod rockt alles weg, die Grafik ist unglaublich !!!

Aber eine Frage habe ich, das wundert mich ein bisl. Ab und zu, an sich immer an denselben Stellen, lagt es ganz kurz, also da bleibt mal ne Sekunde das Bild stehen (oder kürzer). Ist das normal ? Habt ihr das auch ???

Ich konnte Metro 2033 in bestmöglicher Grafik absolut flüssig spielen ohne einen einzigen Ruckler, also sollte mein PC damit den Ritterschlag, was Performance-Ausreizung angeht, bekommen haben.

Das ist zb. IMMER auf dem Weg zur Bar, da wo man an dem Hundelager vorbeiläuft, kurz vor wo die SOldaten Wache stehen, da bleibt das Bild immer ne Sekunde stehen oder auch nochmal ganz kurz da beim Wächterlager im Bargebiet.

Oder zb. immer auf dem Weg zum Wächter Grenzposten an der Müllhalde. Oder im dunklen Tal auf dem Weg zu der riesen Fabrik, die voll mit Banditen ist. Also irgendwie an sich immer dort, wo viele Leute rumstehen/rumlaufen. Da würde sogar ich als absolute Null-Ahnung-Haberin vermuten, dass das SPiel vllt. irgendwo dann auf einmal sehr viel Sachen laden muss und es deswegen kurz ruckelt. Ansonsten läuft das SPiel flüssig, wie das Messer durch die Butter * ! Selbst wenn ich es mit massig Gegnern auf einmal aufnehmen muss und somit viel Action ist.

*lg Meli


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2012)

Hmm.. ich hatte es ja erst kurz vor dir durchgespielt, und ich habe sowas überhaupt nicht gehabt. ^^
Keine Ahnung, was da mal wieder schief läuft, normal ist es aber nicht. Vermutlich liegts am Mod + zu hohe Grafikeinstellungen, steht im FAQ vom Mod (sowas gibts doch bestimmt?) irgendwas?


----------



## Snoozle (9. Januar 2012)

hm ne glaube nit das da was stand, habe aber schon im steam forum gelesen, dass ich kein einzelfall bin, das soll wohl "normal" sein, in arealen wo viele npcs sind, stockt der anfangs mal kurz. kein plan, muss dazu sagen, habe das spiel nit auf meiner ssd platte, weil die fast voll ist, vllt. ginge es dann auch ohne diese nachladesachen.

aber ich habe doch metro in der bestmöglichen qualität so flüssig spielen können, daher wundert mich das. wie gesagt, abgesehen von diesen vereinzelten stellen, wo das auftritt läuft das spiel absolut perfekt *;D !

zur info:

ich habe:

4x 3,4 GHZ I7 2600 K
Zotac Geforce 580 GTX (1,5 GB)
8 GB Ram
Dead Island und Metro sind halt auf der SSD, aber die ist damit so gut wie voll (windows und programme füllen den rest).


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2012)

Hmm.. keine Ahnung. War bei mir nicht so, anscheinend ist es bei manchen so.. tjaja, die Eigenheiten der Xray-Engine..


----------



## Snoozle (10. Januar 2012)

Was hast Du denn für einen rechner und hast Du die Grafikeinstellungen auf maximum gehabt * ? Wobei das glaube ich mit der grafik an sich nix zu tun hat, also nur indirekt wenn überhaupt.

Gestern zum beispiel war ich im roten wald, da hat das SPiel nicht ein einziges mal irgendwo gestockt * ! im wildgebiet zb. auch kein einziges mal bisher, ich meine in jantar gabs dieses phänomen auch nit, beim agroprom war glaube ich auch maximal am eingangsweg zur fabrik kurz n stocker danach nix mehr. kein plan, ist auch egal, das es ja nur selten auftritt und dann auch nur kurz und halt imemr an derselben stelle, das sagt mir unterbewusst, das mein pc nit unbedingt schuld dran hat  - werde mal testen, bin jetzt in prypjat angekommen, also nit mehr soooooooooooooo ewig vom ende entfernt.

wollte das spiel dann nach dem durchspielen nämlich löschen und alles wieder neu installieren auf meiner ssd festplatte, einfach mal um zu testen, ob das einen positiven effekt hat, wei ldas spiel schneller auf die festplatte zugreifen kann um informationen reinzuladen.

weil wollte das spiel eh direkt nochmal durchspielen, weils soooooooooooooo mega geil ist, die atmosphäre, die story und das gameplay ist best ever und die grafik ist durch den complete mod in seiner ganzen pracht quasi ein metro 2033 in open world form !!! nach dem zweiten durchspielen wollte ich mal kurz den freeplay modus testen, kannst du mir dazu was sagen, was da so vor sich geht, wie siehts da mit den quests aus ? mainquests dürfte es dann ja nit mehr geben oder ?

Naja und DANACH dann nen neuen Mod, habe da die tage viel gelesen/gesucht. Oblivion Lost 2.2 ist interessant und der soljanka final von der amk-zone. die scheinen ziemlich hardcore zu sein, will mich also noch mehr mit dem spiel vertraut machen, spiele ja momentan auf der einfachsten stufe. wollte fürs zweite durchspielen mit ansschließendem freeplay modus test nme stufe hochschrauben.

*


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2012)

Joa, Freeplay hat dann keine Hauptmissionen mehr, du kannst halt die ganzen Nebenmissionen noch machen.
Und mit sonstigen Mods kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich aus - der Complete müsste aber dicke reichen, da ist ja praktisch alles drin, viel _verbessern_ kann man nicht mehr - jetzt kannste nur noch _verändern_.


----------



## Snoozle (10. Januar 2012)

Oki, werd ich dann sehen, erstmal kommt ein zweiter playthrough mit dem complete mod auf der ssd. die grafik ist so endgeil, die anderen mods haben glaube ich nit ganz so top grafik, auch wenn da grafikmods mit drin sind (photorealistic zone oder sowas, kein plan was das genau ist). die ändern viel am gameplay, bringen neue waffen, neue mutanten und anomalien udn artefakte etc., genau neue quests und grenzübergänge und vieles mehr, neues handelssystem, artefakte selber herstellen usw. aber halt auch der schwierigkeitsgrad wurde extrem angehoben, daher muss ich erstmal noch mehr erfahrungen sammeln * !

die frage zu deiner hardware bleibt aber weiterhin interessant * hattest es auf einer ssd ?


----------



## Snoozle (10. Januar 2012)

Wichtige Frage *

Woltle ja Stalker + complete mod neu installieren auf meienr ssd um mal zu gucken, ob die vereinzelten nachladeruckler dann weg sind oder weniger. Habe mal ein bisl in den Verzeichnissen geguckt und gesehen, da gibt es einen Ordner mit meinen save game Ständen.

Geht das, wenn ich den erstmal woanders hinkopiere und nach neuinstallation dann wieder in das verzeichnis packe`? Ist ja das selbe Spiel mit dem selben Patch und Mod. Geht das ? das wäre geil, habe es nämlich grade durchgespielt (mit dem guten ende *) und joa, dann steht mir die zone direkt frei und ich habe noch all meine tollen waffen * ?!?!?

AHja, interessanter weise.. grade getestet. diese kleine nruckler werden schwächer oder verschwinden zum teil, wenn ich an den stellen nur normal "gehe", an sich renne ich immer die ganze zeit, zumindest da wo es passt * !

Kein Plan *;D aber selbst wenn das auf der ssd keinen unterschied macht, ist es egal, weil das nur selten kommt. die letzten abschnitte liefen ohne irgend ein ruckeln (roter wald, prypjat, tschernobyl).


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage *
> 
> Woltle ja Stalker + complete mod neu installieren auf meienr ssd um mal zu gucken, ob die vereinzelten nachladeruckler dann weg sind oder weniger. Habe mal ein bisl in den Verzeichnissen geguckt und gesehen, da gibt es einen Ordner mit meinen save game Ständen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch schon Spielstände kopiert und es hat funktioniert. Jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr, ob das mit oder ohne Mod war.
Ich geh aber davon aus, dass das keinen Unterschied macht. Und wegen Free-Play muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Das gibt es nicht. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen soll


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> die frage zu deiner hardware bleibt aber weiterhin interessant * hattest es auf einer ssd ?


 
Öhm.. Dell Laptop, mit HD 6630M und i5.  Also nichts besonderes.^^ Hatte auch keine Dynamische Beleuchtung drin afair, aber ansonsten alles am Anschlag.

Und wegen Speicherstände, ist kein Problem, bloß: Spiel sollte in genau dem gleichen Zustand sein wie vorher, also alle Mods usw. hinzugefügt, am besten auch einmal gestartet, und erst dann deine Spielstände wieder einfügen.


----------



## Snoozle (11. Januar 2012)

huhuuuu, 

krass aufem Lappi * ! Hm okay, ohne dynamische Beleuchtung hast du natürlich viel weniger Performance Belastung bei dem Spiel. Aber das sollte trotzdem nix damit zu tun haben, mit Ladezeiten. Denke ich mal * ! Wie gesagt, lustigerweise sind diese Minifreeze-Geschichten noch weniger bzw. noch kürzer wenn ich an der Stelle, wo das immer kommt, einfach nur normal gehe *lachtz* und nit renne, was ich meistens tu *g* - Energy Drinks und die ausdauererhöhenden Artefakte regeln.

Okay.. nun das Spiel muss ich ja eh einmal angespielt haben, bevor ich den Complete Mod installieren kann. Ich lösche heute erstmal das game. Dann installier ich es auf der SSD wieder neu, mache direkt den 1.0005 Patch drauf, starte das Spiel und laufe ne Minute rum, gehe wieder raus, installiere den Complete Mod + dieses Language Pack im Anschluss und das realistic weapon balance add on dann zuletzt.

Danach starte ich das Spiel, mache meine Grafikeinstellung auf Maximum, lasse es mal kurz anlaufen und laufe ein paar Schritte rum, gehe wieder raus, füge den savedgames Ordner wieder da ein wo er vorher war und dann müsste das klappen ?!

AHja habe aus der Complete Mod Anleitung noch einen kleine Optimierung meines zu tragenden Gewichts vorgenommen O;D damit kann ich mehr verschieden Waffen und so mit mir rumtragen und mehr Munition  ! Diese Werte werde ich ebenfalls genauso wieder ändern, wie ich es jetzt hier gemacht hatte nach der Installation, für den Fall, dass dadurch sonst die savegames nit klappen würden.

So sollte das dann klappen oder * ?!?!


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2012)

Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## Snoozle (11. Januar 2012)

Juhuuuuu, hat geklappt * !

Was aber an sich unnötig war... der test es auf die SSD zu packen, weil das nämlich keinen Unterschied macht. Die Minidinger sind trotzdem noch da, kann sein, dass sie n tick kürzer sind noch als eh schon, aber trotzdem an denselben Stellen immernoch vorhanden. Naja egal * ! Habe ich mri aber umsonst die Arbeit gemacht, zumals erstmal noch Probleme auf einmal gab, dass das Spiel nit gestartet hat und so, lag aber an eigener Dummheit * ! Naja, nachem dritten mal neuinstallieren und dem richtigen einfügen der Complete Mod Patches, hats dann geklappt hihi ! 

Naja, ein versuch wars wert * ! SSD's haben ja voll nix drauf * *lachtz* *zwinker* *;D *;D !


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2012)

Na dann, viel Spaß in der Zone. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoozle (12. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Spaß in der Zone.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Den hatte ich gehabt und werde ihn jetzt wieder haben, finds auch noch geiler als dead island, auf dem ich vorher voll kleben geblieben war (3 mal hintereinander mit meiner xian durchgespielt *) und was weiterhin mega geil ist, wegen zombies und dem fokus auf die nahkampfwaffen, liebe ich ja wegen slasherfilmen, die ich total abfeiere, zombies aber auch. dann das karibikinsel flair <3 ! Aber Stalker ist noch geiler * - zumal es hier auch eine abgesägte doppelläufige schrotflinte gibt, im gegensatz zu dead island hihi, die dinger ziehen mich magisch an, keine ahnung warum *;D !

Ich werde dann jetzt die Tage ein neues Spiel anfangen, diesmal einen schwierigkeitsgrad rauf. habe ja aber für zwischendurch immer mein savegame mit dem bereits durchgespielten, wo mir die zone jetzt freisteht und mit ganz vielen tollen waffen * !



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Spielstände kopiert und es hat funktioniert. Jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr, ob das mit oder ohne Mod war.
> Ich geh aber davon aus, dass das keinen Unterschied macht. Und wegen Free-Play muss ich dich enttäuschen.
> Das gibt es nicht. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen soll


 
hatte ich ganz vergessen, natürlich geht bei Stalker SoC Freeplay, aber halt nur mit dem Complete Mod 2009. Entweder nachdem Du das Spiel mit dem Guten Ende beendet hast automatisch oder JEDERZEIT durch den Befehl: ESC + T !

*;D


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Januar 2012)

Snoozle schrieb:


> hatte ich ganz vergessen, natürlich geht bei Stalker SoC Freeplay, aber halt nur mit dem Complete Mod 2009. Entweder nachdem Du das Spiel mit dem Guten Ende beendet hast automatisch oder JEDERZEIT durch den Befehl: ESC + T !
> 
> *;D


 Ich dachte wir reden hier von Call of Prypjat?


----------



## Snoozle (13. Januar 2012)

hihi ne ging um Shaow of Chernobyl *;D !


----------



## Snoozle (17. Januar 2012)

Ich nerv mal wieder *

und zwar kriege ich wegen Stalker mal wieder Stress mit ner Nachbarin, die zwei Stockwerke über mir wohnt *lol* mit der habe ich imemr Stress auch wegen Musik und so, die Decken sind bei uns ziemlich dünn *hihi* !

Naja, hatte mir überlegt ein Sorround Sound Kopfhörer Set zu kaufen, wills gerne laut hayben, sonst ist das doch bei dem geilen Stalker sound echt doof. Aber die stresst dann immer rum.

Hatte mal gegooglet. Logitech G35 soll wohl top sein. Meien Frage ist jetzt, ist das kompatibel zu Stalker (+ Complete), wie siehts mit clear sky/call of prypjat aus, die habe ich ja auch noch hier rumliegen. Klappt das mit dem Sorround Sound auf den Kopfhörern? Habe ja ein 5.1 Sorround System an dem PC, die Kopfhörer sind 7.1, die SOundkarte ist natürlich mit Sicherheit 7.1 fähig, der PC ist ja grade 4 Monate alt.

Wäre doof wenn ich jetzt die Dinger kaufe und dann kriege ich bei Stalker nit den Sorround Sound, den ich von meiner ANlage bekomme, daher bitte ich um Eure Erfahrungsberichte * !


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2012)

Na, erstens mal ist die Frage hier leicht falsch, und zweitens, wenns mit dem System funktioniert, warum sollte es dann nicht auch mit den Kopfhörern gehen? Niemand hier hat genau deinen PC, und kann dir da jetzt Hands-On-Erfahrungsberichte geben.


----------



## Snoozle (17. Januar 2012)

Hm, weiß ja nicht, ob durch das anstöpseln eines Kopfhörers sich irgendwas ändert * - da werden ja Treiber mitgeliefert, vllt. ist ein Game damit nit kompatibel, wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist ja denke ich die Soundkarte, ich habe die Creative SB-X-FI Titanium.

*;D


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2012)

Und zweitens geht mir das Doppel-Geposte auf die Nerven....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-l-k-e-r-shadow-chernobyl-6.html#post3859096

Meinst du etwa, dass du mehr Antworten bekommst, wenn du mehrmals fragst?


----------



## arkim (17. April 2012)

Dieser *ver***** Kopierschutz* geht mir auf den Geist. "Legen Sie die Original-DVD ein"... Und das bei eingelegter Original-DVD. Der Schutz ist so toll, dass er einen sogar vom Spielen abhält. Meistens. Clear Sky geht gar nicht. Immerhin darf ich SOC spielen.
Gibts einen Thread, was man da machen kann, ich habe nämlich keinen Nerv auf Umtausch, der dann auch nichts bringt. Exe mit irgendwelcher Malware patchen will ich nicht. Wie heißt der Kopierschutz: Securom glaube ich, oder?


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Juni 2012)

seas leute 
bin noch immer extrem traurig dass mit Stalker 2 nix mehr wird 

aber jetzt hab ich grad auf der Stalker Southern Comfort seite gesehn, dass anscheinend ein richtig geiler mod der auf den namen "Lost Alpha" hört, auch auf der kippe steht.
da wurde auch ein screenie gepostet von der map von diesem mod... :O WOW!

Kann mir jemand sagen:
1. ist dieses Stalker Southern Comfort ein Buch oder ein Game?? ein buch ja... aber da gabs auch mal ein video namens Northern Passage oder Southern Comfort, was irgendwie auf ein Game hindeutet :/
2. für welches Stalker soll dieser Mod sein, und  kennt diesen Mod eig irgendwer? xD

Bin da echt verwirrt ^^ bitte erleuchtet mich!


----------



## FatalMistake (8. Juni 2012)

push
kann mir da niemand ne auskunft geben??


----------



## Dum_Dum (12. Juni 2012)

Naja laut der Website ist das ja das erste Buch basierend auf dem Spiel... mehr wohl nicht 

Falls dich das interessiert, kann ich dir Picknick am Wegesrand ans Herz legen


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Juni 2012)

Aber der mod :O der muss der hammer sein...hab da ein bild der map so wie es immer am pda ist/war, das sind alles neue gebiete usw...
Deswegen würd ich gerne wissen, ob hier jmd was darüber weiß und mir darüber was erzählen kann 

Picknick am wegesrand und den uraltfilm kenn ich bereits


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Juni 2012)

Push^^
keiner hier mehr interesse an stalker?? :O


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute, du erhälst einfach keine Antwort, weil die Frage (nicht böse gemeint) ein bisschen bescheuert ist.
1 Minute googlen hat mir jetzt erklärt, dass es sich dabei ausschließlich um ein Buch handelt - zu dem es zwar einen Video-Trailer gibt, was relativ verwirrend ist, aber trotzdem, es ist ein Buch. Wenn es einen gleichnamigen Mod geben sollte, wäre das urheberrechtlich schon relativ heikel. Sollte der Mod simultan mit/zum Buch entwickelt und veröffentlicht worden sein, würde darüber etwas auf der offiziellen Homepage stehen - tut es aber nicht. Und wenn es doch einen gleichnamigen Mod ohne Verbindungen zum Buch geben sollte, dann wurde er wohl nie veröffentlicht bzw. ist so schlecht, dass er schnell wieder in Vergessenheit geraten ist.
So, 1 Minute Google war das. Ich hoffe, das erklärt das Deinteresse, und dass ich dir dabei weiterhelfen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXRisingStarXx (27. Juni 2012)

Leute ist es möglich den AtmosFear 3 Mod ohne Vorgänger zu installieren???

Und kann ich gleichzeitig dazu den Complete mod und den Absolute Nature Mod laufen haben??

Oder ist es nicht möglich alle Mods gleichzeitig zum laufen zu kriegen??

Achya brauch ich bei allen die Vorgängerversionen ?


----------



## Sixxer (3. Juli 2012)

xXRisingStarXx schrieb:


> Oder ist es nicht möglich alle Mods gleichzeitig zum laufen zu kriegen??


Oh man es ist hart so etwas zu lesen!


----------

